# qualche consiglio..



## Old frastornata (11 Novembre 2007)

oggi è un giorno terribile  e leggendo alcuni messaggi ho pensato di chiedere un aiuto.. 
Mi sto separando da mio marito perchè amo un altro uomo con cui ho avuto una relazione fino a d oggi..essendo il marito di una mia amica (loro si stanno separando..perchè lui dice che vuole vivere con me) i mie genitori (che l'hanno saputo o cmq sono sicuri senza prove) mi stanno facendo una guerra senza confini perchè non accetterebbero mai e vogliono che torni con mio marito che dice di amarmi nonostante sappi (ma fa finta di non capire) che io amo un altro..
Il problema è che io sono confusa e tirata da piu' parti, da un lato imie, dall'altro lui che vuole che mandi tutti al diavolo..e prima di tutto i miei figli!! hanno 8 e quasi 4 anni, adorano il padre e stanno soffreendo..quello che pero' mi fa piu' paura è che lse io andassi a vivere xcon quest'uomo (che loro conoscono come amico di famiglia) dovrei strapparli dalla loro casa e dalla loro vita e ho paura di far loro troppo male!! lui non capisce le mie paure..crdo che il mio ex me li metterà contro e non sopporterei di perdere i meii figli..sono disperata!!


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Novembre 2007)

Non far scelte per ciò che vogliono gli altri (amante compreso) ma per ciò che senti giusto per te e i tuoi figli...

prematuro secondo me uscire di casa e andar a star con un altro, con i propri figli al seguito...

E' solo per l'altro che reputi che con tuo marito sia tutto finito?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Novembre 2007)

ohio...che pasticcio...


ben venuta frastornata!

intanto stai ferma e non prendere per ora alcuna decisione perchè vedo che sei profondamente confusa.


racconta come è andata....e perchè sei sicura di amarlo e di essere amata cosi tanto.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (11 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> oggi è un giorno terribile  e leggendo alcuni messaggi ho pensato di chiedere un aiuto..
> Mi sto separando da mio marito perchè amo un altro uomo con cui ho avuto una relazione fino a d oggi..essendo il marito di una mia amica (loro si stanno separando..perchè lui dice che vuole vivere con me) i mie genitori (che l'hanno saputo o cmq sono sicuri senza prove) mi stanno facendo una guerra senza confini perchè non accetterebbero mai e vogliono che torni con mio marito che dice di amarmi nonostante sappi (ma fa finta di non capire) che io amo un altro..
> Il problema è che io sono confusa e tirata da piu' parti, da un lato imie, dall'altro lui che vuole che mandi tutti al diavolo..e prima di tutto i miei figli!! hanno 8 e quasi 4 anni, adorano il padre e stanno soffreendo..quello che pero' mi fa piu' paura è che lse io andassi a vivere xcon quest'uomo (che loro conoscono come amico di famiglia) dovrei strapparli dalla loro casa e dalla loro vita e ho paura di far loro troppo male!! lui non capisce le mie paure..crdo che il mio ex me li metterà contro e non sopporterei di perdere i meii figli..sono disperata!!



Ciao benvenuta, non voglio minimamente entrare nel merito della tua storia, ma penso che tu debba fare una profonda riflessione su quello che lui ti chiede, non mi sembra un buon viatico per una possibile vita insieme....


----------



## Old frastornata (11 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ciao benvenuta, non voglio minimamente entrare nel merito della tua storia, ma penso che tu debba fare una profonda riflessione su quello che lui ti chiede, non mi sembra un buon viatico per una possibile vita insieme....


lui ha subito lasciato la famiglia ma io non glielo avevo chiesto..ora pretende che io faccia subito le mie scelte o cmq che tratti mio marito come un cane solo perchè lui lo odia.. io non me la sento perchè i miei figli soffrirebbero troppo, vorrei provare a farlo uscire dalla mia vita senza troppe guerre, so che è difficile perchè lui è furioso e mi renderebbe la vita un iferno,  ma forse se gli faccio meno male riesco almeno a non essere giudicata dai miei figli.. io lo amo e lui ama me ma ritiene di non poter aspettare troppo e oggi mi ha detto basta, o quello che voglio ora o basta...sono disperata ma confusa..


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (11 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> lui ha subito lasciato la famiglia ma io non glielo avevo chiesto..ora pretende che io faccia subito le mie scelte o cmq che tratti mio marito come un cane solo perchè lui lo odia.. io non me la sento perchè i miei figli soffrirebbero troppo, vorrei provare a farlo uscire dalla mia vita senza troppe guerre, so che è difficile perchè lui è furioso e mi renderebbe la vita un iferno,  ma forse se gli faccio meno male riesco almeno a non essere giudicata dai miei figli.. io lo amo e lui ama me ma ritiene di non poter aspettare troppo e oggi mi ha detto basta, o quello che voglio ora o basta...sono disperata ma confusa..



Sinceramente penso che come giustamente ti hanno consigliato gli altri amici del forum dovresti fermarti un momento e ragionare, il suo ultimatum ma soprattutto la sua richiesta di abbandonare in toto la famiglia figli compresi mi lascia assolutamente perplesso, perdonami ma sembra l'atteggiamento di una persona che voglia vivere la _*sua *_storia d'amore a tutti i costi passando sopra anche ai tuoi figli....e questo non mi sembra un atteggiamento maturo e responsabile.... e perdonami ma non dimostra un grande amore nei tuoi confronti.

Scusa la schiettezza e comunque è una mia impressione


----------



## Old Cat (11 Novembre 2007)

Non fare nulla. Aspetta.
Non ti muovere. Aspetta.

In amore guai dare ultimatum.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (11 Novembre 2007)

Frastornata, ti prego di rispondermi con sincerità e schiettezza a quello che sto per chiederti, cosicchè noi tutti possiamo capire la tua situazione e consigliarti per il meglio.

Cosa ha tuo marito che non va? Cosa è che non funziona nella vostra relazione?


----------



## Old frastornata (11 Novembre 2007)

in effetti io gli avevo chiesto un paio di mesi,anche stando lontani per non subire le sue pressioni, in modo da sistemare un po' le cose con i miei, con i quali ormai il rapporto è compromesso, e una volta avviata in bonis la separazione rivedere tutti i nostrio progetti..ma lui è categorico..non vuole aspettare perchè dice che ha mollatop tutto per me e ora io devo dargli qualcosa in cambio...


----------



## Old Addos (11 Novembre 2007)

*Difficile scelta*

Credo che non esistano consigli per una soluzione che presenti solo vantaggi ; qualsiasi decisione tu prenda , dovrai rinunciare a qualcosa ;

è una situazione abbastanza diffusa , però quando tocca a te , è la fine del mondo ;

invece il mondo ( la vita cioè ) , per fortuna , continua anche dopo.


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> lui ha subito lasciato la famiglia ma io non glielo avevo chiesto..ora pretende che io faccia subito le mie scelte o cmq che tratti mio marito come un cane solo perchè lui lo odia.. io non me la sento perchè i miei figli soffrirebbero troppo, vorrei provare a farlo uscire dalla mia vita senza troppe guerre, so che è difficile perchè lui è furioso e mi renderebbe la vita un iferno,  ma forse se gli faccio meno male riesco almeno a non essere giudicata dai miei figli.. io lo amo e lui ama me ma ritiene di non poter aspettare troppo e oggi mi ha detto basta, o quello che voglio ora o basta...sono disperata ma confusa..


Quest'uomo, o meglio questo maschietto e' un irresponsabile ed un immaturo ... e sai cosa ti dico: Dal tuo racconto sto tizio ne esce una persona priva della minima sensibilita' ... stai attenta, molto attenta.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Sinceramente penso che come giustamente ti hanno consigliato gli altri amici del forum dovresti fermarti un momento e ragionare, il suo ultimatum ma soprattutto la sua richiesta di abbandonare in toto la famiglia figli compresi mi lascia assolutamente perplesso, perdonami ma sembra l'atteggiamento di una persona che voglia vivere la _*sua *_storia d'amore a tutti i costi passando sopra anche ai tuoi figli....e questo non mi sembra un atteggiamento maturo e responsabile.... e perdonami ma non dimostra un grande amore nei tuoi confronti.
> 
> Scusa la schiettezza e comunque è una mia impressione


e lo è anche la mia fabrizio.




> _perchè dice che ha mollato tutto per me e ora io devo dargli qualcosa in cambio... _


 
siamo alle solite Cara Amica.

Questa persona avrebbe dovuto verificare i motivi per cui lasciava la sua compagna indipendentemente dalla tua presenza.

Avrebbe dovuto comprendere i motivi per cui la relazione con l'altra è andata a scatafascio...

questo suo tono perentorio, questo ultimatum non mi fa presagire a nulla di buono nella relazione a lunga scadenza che vorrebbe intraprendere con te.

riesce a concentrarsi solo sul suo bisogno, senza rispettare quello dell'amata ( tu, che dovresti avere una attenzione privilegiata di questo Amore che dice di provare ) e nemmeno verso le persone che Tu ami, i tuoi figli.

E siamo all'inizio di questa relazione....figurati nel tempo quale potrebbe essere il suo *atteggiamento*. mettitti nel ruolo della moglie che sarai magari domani, mettiti nei panni della moglie che ha lasciato e fai le tue considerazioni...


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> lui ha subito lasciato la famiglia ma io non glielo avevo chiesto..ora pretende che io faccia subito le mie scelte o cmq *che tratti mio marito come un cane solo perchè lui lo odia.. *io non me la sento perchè i miei figli soffrirebbero troppo, vorrei provare a farlo uscire dalla mia vita senza troppe guerre, so che è difficile perchè lui è furioso e mi renderebbe la vita un iferno,  ma forse se gli faccio meno male riesco almeno a non essere giudicata dai miei figli.. io lo amo e lui ama me ma ritiene di non poter aspettare troppo e oggi mi ha detto basta, o quello che voglio ora o basta...sono disperata ma confusa..


Cosa gli ha fatto di tanto grave tuo marito per meritare tanto "odio" dal tuo amante?

COSA?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (11 Novembre 2007)

più leggo le storie di questo forum e più ripristinerei il delitto d'onore....

prendiamo esempio dagli islamici, che mi sa che hanno capito tutto da secoli e secoli!

Insonne in sciovinist-mode


----------



## Mari' (11 Novembre 2007)

... piano, non esageriamo eh


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> in effetti io gli avevo chiesto un paio di mesi,anche stando lontani per non subire le sue pressioni, in modo da sistemare un po' le cose con i miei, con i quali ormai il rapporto è compromesso, e una volta avviata in bonis la separazione rivedere tutti i nostrio progetti..ma lui è categorico..*non vuole aspettare perchè dice che ha mollatop tutto per me e ora io devo dargli qualcosa in cambio.*..


Ma è scemo?!!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





L'amore, se è amore, non è do ut des, è rispetto delle esigenze dell'altro/a, è aiutarlo/a, non crearle ancor più casini e pressioni!

Non è mai, sicuramente, ricatto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sicura che sia stato lui a lasciare la moglie e non viceversa?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non vorrei che fosse lei, la moglie appunto ad aver fatto un sei al superenalotto...lasciandotelo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









E se l'ha fatto solo per te...è ancora più da far attenzione, perchè non decide per sè, in conseguenza del voler determinare che corso dare alla propria vita, indipendentemente da elementi esterni, ma solo in base alla fregola del momento...e sempre comunque cn qualcuna che si prenda cura di lui!

Posso chiederti cos'è che te lo rende così irresistibile?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Novembre 2007)

*frastornata*

e poi mi chiedo....ma Frastornata, quando il tuo amato lasciava ( sempre che sia stato lui e non lei a lasciarlo..appunto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) dov'eri quando prendeva questa decisione?

che gli dicevi?

di che parlavate?

come parlavate?


mi raccomando...non fare cazzate....stai ferma per ora...almeno..se sei arrivata qui, e meno male, rimanici fino a che non avrai le idee chiare.



e poi...

perchè il tuo rapporto con tuo marito è finito....

cosa di questa nuova persona che hai accanto ti convince al punto da mettere in discussione tutto...racconta.

non sto facendoti un interrogatorio cara amica, tutta questa chiaccherata tra di noi dovrebbe avere la modesta intenzione di farti riflettere prima di fare passi ulteriori che potrebbero danneggiarti ancora di piu'.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Novembre 2007)

*insonne*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> più leggo le storie di questo forum e più ripristinerei il delitto d'onore....
> 
> prendiamo esempio dagli islamici, che mi sa che hanno capito tutto da secoli e secoli!
> 
> Insonne in sciovinist-mode


 
ma che cacchio dici?


----------



## Old fay (11 Novembre 2007)

Un bel casino direi. ASPETTA. E se lui non apsetterà è un idiota. Perchè ha così fretta?


----------



## Old lele51 (11 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> lui ha subito lasciato la famiglia ma io non glielo avevo chiesto..ora pretende che io faccia subito le mie scelte o cmq che tratti mio marito come un cane solo perchè lui lo odia.. io non me la sento perchè i miei figli soffrirebbero troppo, vorrei provare a farlo uscire dalla mia vita senza troppe guerre, so che è difficile perchè lui è furioso e mi renderebbe la vita un iferno,  ma forse se gli faccio meno male riesco almeno a non essere giudicata dai miei figli.. io lo amo e lui ama me ma ritiene di non poter aspettare troppo e oggi mi ha detto basta, o quello che voglio ora o basta...sono disperata ma confusa..


Se vuoi un consiglio.....non acettare ultimatums, penso che se ti amasse davvero non penserebbe tanto a LUI ma a VOI come un insieme....sarebbe paziente e non ti confonterebbe con una decisione così....i bambini sono piccoli e forse gli rovini il loro futuro emotivo per una persona che tutto sommato è un traditore e si presuppone che tradirà a futuro, solo pensa a sè stesso mi sembra. Allora sangue freddo e sii paziente anche tù, se il destino lo vuole sarete UNO a futuro, non adesso....


----------



## Old frastornata (11 Novembre 2007)

cerco do rispondere a tutti ringraziandovi per l'attenzione..
allora: mio marito è un bravo ragazzo, ma siamo molto diversi, non abbiamo quasi nulla in comune, mi ha distrutta con le sue gelosie e i suoi sensi di inferiorità, poi la mi famiglia ha fatto il resto entrando sempre nel mio matrimonio poichè vivivamo  vicini e lavoriamo insieme,insomma ormai stavamo insieme per abitudine eper i figli e  se non fosse arrivato questo amore saremmo rimasti cosi' ancora,,perchè lui non ha nessuna voglia di lasciare il suo mondo dorato che ha avuto sposandomi (il lavoro nella mia azienda, la casa, i figli)nonostante praticamnete quasi sa dell'altro....è senza spina dorsale..parliamo pochissimo e solo dei figli e nemmeno nella loro educazione  la vediamo allo stesso modo..
L'altro è o meglio era il marito dell mia migliore amica, ci conosciamo da 15 anni e abbiamo condiviso tutto..quando ci siamo accorti del nostro amore abbiamo lottato ma non siamo riusciti  a reprimerlo..lui pero' subito ha lasciato la moglie, io invece sotto la pressione dei miei prendo e lascio perchè stanno giocando sul mio equilibrio psicologico...loro non accetteranno mai lui,perchè lo conoscono e lo stimavano..ora lo considerano il peggiore degli uomini poichè era amico anche di mio padre..Lui odia mio marito perchè è stato lui a dire dei suoi sospetti ai miei perchè aveva letto delle mail e ha fatto scatenare l'inferno dicendolo anche alla moglie..


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (11 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> cerco do rispondere a tutti ringraziandovi per l'attenzione..
> allora: mio marito è un bravo ragazzo, ma siamo molto diversi, non abbiamo quasi nulla in comune, mi ha distrutta con le sue gelosie e i suoi sensi di inferiorità, poi la mi famiglia ha fatto il resto entrando sempre nel mio matrimonio poichè vivivamo  vicini e lavoriamo insieme,insomma ormai stavamo insieme per abitudine eper i figli e  se non fosse arrivato questo amore saremmo rimasti cosi' ancora,,perchè lui non ha nessuna voglia di lasciare il suo mondo dorato che ha avuto sposandomi (il lavoro nella mia azienda, la casa, i figli)nonostante praticamnete quasi sa dell'altro....è senza spina dorsale..parliamo pochissimo e solo dei figli e nemmeno nella loro educazione  la vediamo allo stesso modo..
> L'altro è o meglio era il marito dell mia migliore amica, ci conosciamo da 15 anni e abbiamo condiviso tutto..quando ci siamo accorti del nostro amore abbiamo lottato ma non siamo riusciti  a reprimerlo..lui pero' subito ha lasciato la moglie, io invece sotto la pressione dei miei prendo e lascio perchè stanno giocando sul mio equilibrio psicologico...loro non accetteranno mai lui,perchè lo conoscono e lo stimavano..ora lo considerano il peggiore degli uomini poichè era amico anche di mio padre..Lui odia mio marito perchè è stato lui a dire dei suoi sospetti ai miei perchè aveva letto delle mail e ha fatto scatenare l'inferno dicendolo anche alla moglie..



Ti sei infilata in un casino terrificante, la sua ex era la tua migliore amica, lui era amico di tuo padre, per me è una situazione ad alto rischio, non credo che tu riesca a separarti, se deciderai di farlo, senza  traumi  proprio non lo credo


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> > allora: mio marito è un bravo ragazzo, ma siamo molto diversi, non abbiamo quasi nulla in comune
> 
> 
> frastornata e come mai lo hai sposato e hai fatto anche dei bimbi con lui?
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Novembre 2007)

*Frastornata*

Hai ricevuto le stesse risposte che avevi avuto con l'altro nick.
La psicoterapia la stai continuando?
Ora ti senti più indipendente dalla famiglia, ma ti senti dipendente dal tuo amante. Continuo a pensare che lui sia stato solo quello a portata di mano, ma non sia lui la soluzione ai tuoi problemi.


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Hai ricevuto le stesse risposte che avevi avuto con l'altro nick.*
> La psicoterapia la stai continuando?
> Ora ti senti più indipendente dalla famiglia, ma ti senti dipendente dal tuo amante. Continuo a pensare che lui sia stato solo quello a portata di mano, ma non sia lui la soluzione ai tuoi problemi.


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2007)

*Della serie*

A volte ritornano


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> cerco do rispondere a tutti ringraziandovi per l'attenzione..
> allora: mio marito è un bravo ragazzo, ma siamo molto diversi, non abbiamo quasi nulla in comune, mi ha distrutta con le sue gelosie e i suoi sensi di inferiorità, poi la mi famiglia ha fatto il resto entrando sempre nel mio matrimonio poichè vivivamo vicini e lavoriamo insieme,insomma ormai stavamo insieme per abitudine eper i figli e se non fosse arrivato questo amore saremmo rimasti cosi' ancora,,perchè lui non ha nessuna voglia di lasciare il suo mondo dorato che ha avuto sposandomi (il lavoro nella mia azienda, la casa, i figli)nonostante praticamnete quasi sa dell'altro....è senza spina dorsale..parliamo pochissimo e solo dei figli e nemmeno nella loro educazione la vediamo allo stesso modo..
> L'altro è o meglio era il marito dell mia migliore amica, ci conosciamo da 15 anni e abbiamo condiviso tutto..quando ci siamo accorti del nostro amore abbiamo lottato ma non siamo riusciti a reprimerlo..lui pero' subito ha lasciato la moglie, io invece sotto la pressione dei miei prendo e lascio perchè stanno giocando sul mio equilibrio psicologico...loro non accetteranno mai lui,perchè lo conoscono e lo stimavano..ora lo considerano il peggiore degli uomini poichè era amico anche di mio padre..*Lui odia mio marito perchè è stato lui a dire dei suoi sospetti ai miei perchè aveva letto delle mail e ha fatto scatenare l'inferno dicendolo anche alla moglie..[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai ricevuto le stesse risposte che avevi avuto con l'altro nick.
> La psicoterapia la stai continuando?
> Ora ti senti più indipendente dalla famiglia, ma ti senti dipendente dal tuo amante. Continuo a pensare che lui sia stato solo quello a portata di mano, ma non sia lui la soluzione ai tuoi problemi.













Ma chi è questa??


----------



## Old frastornata (12 Novembre 2007)

ho cambiato nick solo perchè con quello ero troppo riconoscibile e ho temuto che qualcuno potesse riconoscere la mia storia..per il resto la psicoterapia la continuo e la dott pensa che la dipendenza psicoloica dai miei abbia condizionato le mie scelte e che io in fondo abbia sempre agito per gratificare gli altri e anche ora non riesco a prendere una decisione perchè qualsiasi prenda inebitabilmente farà soffrire qualcuno...
per la mia amica sono stata davvero male che ci crediate o no, ho cercato di impedirgli di lasciarla in tutti i modi perchè sapevo che la nostra storia non era semplice, ma credetemi se vi dico che ci siamo innamorati enon è  un'avventura, non ci si infila in una storia come la mia senza un sentimento forte..ma ora ho paura di essere alla frutta...davvero sono nelle confusione piu' totale..


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

ti sei incasinata di brutto senza avere abbastanza forza per andare avanti.
se non scegli per te stessa e anche abbastanza in fretta, rischi di finire dalla pentola alla brace.
non ti sei ancora emancipata nemmeno dai tuoi genitori...
se non ami più tuo marito, lascialo. ma stai da sola. almeno per un po'
davvero, sai? 
se accetterai queste pressioni da parte del tuo amante, prima di aver fatto un percorso tuo personale di crescita, non andrai da nessuna parte.
ci sarà sempre qualcun altro pronto a dirti quello che devi o non devi fare. 
tuo marito non lo salvo neanche per sbaglio. lo trovo perfino opportunista. vorrei proprio sapere se tutto l'interesse che ha per te, è frutto di amore o della situazione dorata in cui vivete. non mi convince nemmeno un po'. uno che va a fare la spia al suocero e non sa affrontare queste cose da solo, a me risulta un po' vigliacco e un po' paraculo.
preciso: che va a fare la spia al suocero con la speranza che il suocero le risolva al posto suo.


----------



## Old frastornata (12 Novembre 2007)

è proprio questo che mi spaventa, non riesco piu' ad agire perchè tutti vogliono qualcos da me... mio marito è davvero vigliacco e quello che ci lega sono ormai solo i figlio e il timore di farli soffrire troppo, forse hai ragione dovrei restre sola per un po' ma non ci  riesco perchè ormai con i mie il rapporto  è compromesso (mio padre è arrivato a mettermi un coltello alla gola..dice per il mio bene) mio marito mi fa solo pena e lo vedo come lo strumento per evitare sofferenza ai bambini e per non stravolgere questo schifo di vita che mi ritrovo...la volevo pure stravolgere ma per realizzare i miei sogni con l'uomo che amo ma mi ci voleva il tempo.tempo che lui a 40 anni dice di non avere e di non poter sopportare ancora la mia situazione problematica...


----------



## Old Angel (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> è proprio questo che mi spaventa, non riesco piu' ad agire perchè tutti vogliono qualcos da me... mio marito è davvero vigliacco e quello che ci lega sono ormai solo i figlio e il timore di farli soffrire troppo, forse hai ragione dovrei restre sola per un po' ma non ci  riesco perchè ormai con i mie il rapporto  è compromesso (mio padre è arrivato a mettermi un coltello alla gola..dice per il mio bene) mio marito mi fa solo pena e lo vedo come lo strumento per evitare sofferenza ai bambini e per non stravolgere questo schifo di vita che mi ritrovo...la volevo pure stravolgere ma per realizzare i miei sogni con l'uomo che amo ma mi ci voleva il tempo.tempo che lui a 40 anni dice di non avere e di non poter sopportare ancora la mia situazione problematica...


Scusa una domanda forse stupida, ma tu di tutto questo ne hai parlato con tuo marito? lui preferisce così? tenerti in gabbia e cornuto?


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> è proprio questo che mi spaventa, non riesco piu' ad agire perchè tutti vogliono qualcos da me... mio marito è davvero vigliacco e quello che ci lega sono ormai solo i figlio e il timore di farli soffrire troppo, forse hai ragione dovrei restre sola per un po' ma non ci riesco perchè ormai con i mie il rapporto è compromesso (mio padre è arrivato a mettermi un coltello alla gola..dice per il mio bene) mio marito mi fa solo pena e lo vedo come lo strumento per evitare sofferenza ai bambini e per non stravolgere questo schifo di vita che mi ritrovo...la volevo pure stravolgere ma per realizzare i miei sogni con l'uomo che amo ma mi ci voleva il tempo.tempo che lui a 40 anni dice di non avere e di non poter sopportare ancora la mia situazione problematica...


 
allora è proprio come tenevo.
tu e tuo marito non avete mai avuto una famiglia tutta vostra.
forse prima di buttare tutto all'aria, potreste provare a vivervi la vostra vita, senza le ingerenze della tua famiglia. soprattutto di tuo padre. 
padre padrone immagino. 
non farti più mettere le mani addosso da lui. se ci riprova stendilo e poi denuncialo.
è da questa dipendenza pscicologica (e mi pare non solo psicologica) che devi imparare a difenderti....
per curiosità: tua madre come ha reagito quando ha visto o saputo la cosa del coltello alla gola?


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Scusa una domanda forse stupida, ma tu di tutto questo ne hai parlato con tuo marito? lui preferisce così? tenerti in gabbia e cornuto?


è succube anche lui del suocero.
per la serie: io vi faccio vivere agiatamente, grazie alla mia posizione, e voi in cambio fate tutto quello che dico io.
se no sono mazzate.


----------



## Old Angel (12 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> è succube anche lui del suocero.
> per la serie: io vi faccio vivere agiatamente, grazie alla mia posizione, e voi in cambio fate tutto quello che dico io.
> se no sono mazzate.


Volevo solo capire, io devo dire che quando ho scoperto la cosa sono sclerato di brutto, ho tentato il suicidio e minacciato più volte di farlo questo i primi tempi, gesti più portati dall'esasperazione perchè lei non e che mi diceva tanto, poi però siamo passati alla fase... ok vada per la separazione alchè lei ....ecco mi lasci sola con i figli, oppure si dava per malata ...ecco mi lasci mentre sto male....oppure mi riprendeva con il sesso (Dio mio che periodaccio).....comunque a lui andava a dire che (almeno credo) che non poteva lasciarmi perchè mi sarei ucciso oppure che gli avrei reso la vita impossibile per tutta la vita (notare che dopo i miei periodi di sclero poi solo io ho sempre parlato di separazione, ed ero assai deciso ma....)


----------



## Grande82 (12 Novembre 2007)

i sogni d'amore a 15 anni sono emozione e gioia, a quaranta DEVONO scontrarsi con la realtà. Realtà che voi non riuscite ad affrontare.
Cara frastornata, mi ricordo di te, lui aveva 4 figli se non erro e tu volevi tornasse da loro per non distruggere famiglie. Bene, le cose stanno così. Cosa puoi fare? Lavorativamente puoi cercare un'alternativa a tuo padre, anche se guadagnerai meno almeno avrai indipendenza. Per i bambini, già frastornati, è meglio rimanere a casa propria, quindi devi cercare di arrivare ad una separazione in cui tuo marito lasci la casa, dandogli comunque modo di vedere i figli. Per l'altro uomo... non mi sembra nè maturo nè innamorato, ma solo egoista, vuole il giocattolo e non gli importa se lo rompe tirandolo via ad un altro. E' il caso che tu alzi la voce (metaforicamente) e gli faccia capire che sei prima una madre e poi una donna e i figli vengono prima e che se vuole costruire davvero qualcosa con te deve attendere la separazione e i tempi di ripresa necessari, nel frattempo accontentandosi.
Forse tua madre potrebbe aiutarti se le parli sinceramente dal cuore delle tue difficoltà.
Sarà comunque dura. Quindi armati di pazienza e ricordati di domandarti spesso: "io cosa voglio?" "cosa può far stare meglio i miei figli?"
CIao


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> i sogni d'amore a 15 anni sono emozione e gioia, a quaranta DEVONO scontrarsi con la realtà. Realtà che voi non riuscite ad affrontare.
> Cara frastornata, mi ricordo di te, lui aveva 4 figli se non erro e tu volevi tornasse da loro per non distruggere famiglie. Bene, le cose stanno così. Cosa puoi fare? Lavorativamente puoi cercare un'alternativa a tuo padre, anche se guadagnerai meno almeno avrai indipendenza. Per i bambini, già frastornati, è meglio rimanere a casa propria, quindi devi cercare di arrivare ad una separazione in cui tuo marito lasci la casa, dandogli comunque modo di vedere i figli. Per l'altro uomo... non mi sembra nè maturo nè innamorato, ma solo egoista, vuole il giocattolo e non gli importa se lo rompe tirandolo via ad un altro. E' il caso che tu alzi la voce (metaforicamente) e gli faccia capire che sei prima una madre e poi una donna e i figli vengono prima e che se vuole costruire davvero qualcosa con te deve attendere la separazione e i tempi di ripresa necessari, nel frattempo accontentandosi.
> Forse tua madre potrebbe aiutarti se le parli sinceramente dal cuore delle tue difficoltà.
> Sarà comunque dura. Quindi armati di pazienza e ricordati di domandarti spesso: "io cosa voglio?" "cosa può far stare meglio i miei figli?"
> CIao


Grande, guarda che qui il problema vero è suo padre...
non ne uscirà bene da questa storia se per prima cosa non troverà gli strumenti per imparare a difendersi da suo padre.
tutto il resto viene dopo, e forse è solo una conseguenza di questo.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Grande, guarda che qui il problema vero è suo padre...
> non ne uscirà bene da questa storia se per prima cosa non troverà gli strumenti per imparare a difendersi da suo padre.
> tutto il resto viene dopo, e forse è solo una conseguenza di questo.


concordo, ma per staccarsi deve cercarsi un lavoro tutto suo e far capire a quest'altro uomo che ha bisogno di tempo... ci riuscirà?


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Volevo solo capire, io devo dire che quando ho scoperto la cosa sono sclerato di brutto, ho tentato il suicidio e minacciato più volte di farlo questo i primi tempi, gesti più portati dall'esasperazione perchè lei non e che mi diceva tanto, poi però siamo passati alla fase... ok vada per la separazione alchè lei ....ecco mi lasci sola con i figli, oppure si dava per malata ...ecco mi lasci mentre sto male....oppure mi riprendeva con il sesso (Dio mio che periodaccio).....comunque a lui andava a dire che (almeno credo) che non poteva lasciarmi perchè mi sarei ucciso oppure che gli avrei reso la vita impossibile per tutta la vita (notare che dopo i miei periodi di sclero poi solo io ho sempre parlato di separazione, ed ero assai deciso ma....)


Angel, come vedi, ogni storia, ogni matrimonio, è un caso a sè.
pensa a quante variabili ci sono.
tu ti sei disperato e il marito di frastornata è andato a lamentarsi dal suocero,  facendo quasi lo gnorri con lei...
singolare come cosa, non trovi?
tu avevi paura di perdere tua moglie, e il marito di frastornata, secondo me, ha paura di perdere certi privilegi... e ci aggiungo pure che secondo me è già talmente succube di suo suocero che non si rende nemmeno conto di cosa dovrebbe fare con la sua testa e non con quella di suo suocero.
vedi come può cambiare la prospettiva???


----------



## Old Angel (12 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Angel, come vedi, ogni storia, ogni matrimonio, è un caso a sè.
> pensa a quante variabili ci sono.
> tu ti sei disperato e il marito di frastornata è andata a lamentarsi dal suocero, e facendo quasi lo gnorri con lei...
> singolare come cosa, non trovi?
> ...


Certo ma volevo capire se tra di loro ne hanno parlato, cosa lui ne pensa, oppure se ognuno dei due sta seguendo una strada diversa per sentito dire per scoperte o chissà che altro.....comunque è una situazione altamente instabile e dolorosa come tutte queste storie.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> concordo, ma per staccarsi deve cercarsi un lavoro tutto suo e far capire a quest'altro uomo che ha bisogno di tempo... ci riuscirà?


eh, cara mia... la vita non fa tanti sconti a nessuno...
nella vita ci vuole passione, coraggio e forza di volontà.
spero trovi tutto questo con un buon aiuto, visto che da sola la vedo dura...


----------



## Old frastornata (12 Novembre 2007)

mio marito è stato il primo ad avere sospetti e nonostante tutti ,compresi i miei abbiano capito tutto durnate le vacanze dove c'era anche lui con la sua famiglia, fa finta di niente tranne nei momenti in cui parliamo di separazione, allora sputa che me la farà pagare, mi metterà contro i figli e cosi' via..salvo poi ,appena si calma e vuole recuperare, dire che non crede a quello che dice, lo dice per rabbia ma sa che non l'ho tradito... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  credetemi è proprio difficile..si è vero che abbiamo vissuto sempre succubi della mia famiglia, mio padre non è un apdrer padrone ma crede insieme a  mia madre che tutto debba andare sempre come a lui fa piacere perchè lui si sacrifica per noi e in cambio vulole la famiglia perfetta che vive nell?INCATESIMO come dice mia madre.. loro non accettano che si tratti di una amico,marito della mia amica..io li capisco ma non si puo' arrivare alle minacce fisiche senza cercare di capire il perchè sia nato questo amore, senza domandarsi perchè un uomo sacrifica la sua famiglia per una donna , o viceversa..o perchè io ho tradito mio marito,quali problemi ci sono ta di noi...loro sanno del suo caratteraccio, l'hanno vissuto in prima persona. sanno del suo costante senso di inferiorità..del suo opportunismo..ma ora cio' che conta è salvare la faccia, evitare che io mi metta con l'amico, salvare i nipotini.. e per questo serve mio marito che mio padre definisce un povero stronzo che è meglio che mi tengo ancora per qualche anno..poi quando i bambini sarsanno piu' grandi lo butto fuori..perchè sa che non è l'uomo per me....


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ti sei infilata in un casino terrificante, la sua ex era la tua migliore amica, lui era amico di tuo padre, per me è una situazione ad alto rischio, non credo che tu riesca a separarti, se deciderai di farlo, senza  traumi  proprio non lo credo


Concordo assolutamente. Fermati, rifletti. Pensa a te. Se quest'uomo ti ama ti aspetterà. Comincia ad essere indipendente tu, da tutto quanto, continua con la psicologa che ti fa solo bene. Non farti travolgere, un abbraccio.


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> ..perchè sa che non è l'uomo per me....


Cara, quanti anni hai? Sei TU che decidi per la tua vita, non tuo padre...


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> mio marito è stato il primo ad avere sospetti e nonostante tutti ,compresi i miei abbiano capito tutto durnate le vacanze dove c'era anche lui con la sua famiglia, fa finta di niente tranne nei momenti in cui parliamo di separazione, allora sputa che me la farà pagare, mi metterà contro i figli e cosi' via..salvo poi ,appena si calma e vuole recuperare, dire che non crede a quello che dice, lo dice per rabbia ma sa che non l'ho tradito...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
tuo padre io lo fracasserei..
ma ti rendi almeno conto di quanto è stronzo?
lui vi tiene soggiogati... ho fatto tutto questo per voi e voi mi ripagate così e via dicendo. 
lui è un padre padrone, eccome se lo è...
arriva perfino a dirti di tenerti quello stronzo di tuo marito ancora per un po' di anni... no, dico, ci rendiamo conto?
lui pianifica tutto e voi subite?


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2007)

*E' un vero caos*



Anna A ha detto:


> tuo padre io lo fracasserei..
> ma ti rendi almeno conto di quanto è stronzo?
> lui vi tiene soggiogati... ho fatto tutto questo per voi e voi mi ripagate così e via dicendo.
> lui è un padre padrone, eccome se lo è...
> ...


Premetto che quoto Anna perchè credo che i tuoi guai vengano da lontano.
Non sto a scrivere un pistolotto lungo e noioso, ma quello che vedo è una donna mai affrancata per se stessa, un marito che vive l'onda della sitiuazione in cui i tuoi genitori comunque entrano a gamba tesa nella vostra unione!! Tu hai cercato conforto nella persona sbagliata due volte, perchè è un prepotente pusillanime (non si danno aut aut solo perchè ha fatto una scelta autonoma) e perchè è il marito rancoroso di un'amica tua.
Fermati e guardati bene attorno; è della tua famiglia di origine che devi "liberarti" nel sendo che devi far sì che stiano fuori dalla tua, ed è con tuo marito che devi chiarire perchè qualunque cosa voi abbiate vissuto,pare che sia qualcosa di diverso da un vero matrimonio;mentre con il tuo "amante" devi prendere tempo e spazio, quest'uomo rischia di diventare un secondo marito ma molto più pressante e prepotente.... magrissimo affare faresti ad andare con lui, senza contare che chi cavolo è per darti ordini!?!?!? L'amore, se è di questo che parliamo, deve volere il bene dell'altro ed a me pare che questo amante voglia soprattutto il suo bene e risistemare il suo status visto che ha mollato la famiglia. Stare senza "colf" è seccante!!!
Stai molto attenta, non è la decisione che prenderai che devi temere ma lo stare sempre in stato di suddittanza di qualcuno, siano i genitor, un amante o altro... prova a vivere per te stessa e di rimando per i tuoi figli e non subire minacce.
La prossima volta che per il TUO bene qualcuno ti minaccia, specie con un coltello è per4chè non ha vere ragioni da portare. Tu sei piena di rancore versoi tuo maruto ma il peggior servizio lo hanno fatto tuo padre ed il tuo amante, però sono certa che non ne sarai convinta finchè non toccherai con mano a dove possono arrivare. Ti puoi separare da tuo marito, che problema c'è? Ma se sei ancora lì e se lo hai sposato forse non è solo colpa di tuo marito ma di chi ti ha impedito di rivedere le tue scelte errate e da chi vorrebbe fartene fare altre peggiori.
Rifletti, rifletti e con calma..... spreca un po' di tempo nel valutare le cose perchè se sbagli dopo avrai un bel po' di tempo della tua vita per pentirtene.
La libertà non è andare con un uomo ma affrancarsi dalle imposizioni altrui!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old frastornata (12 Novembre 2007)

credetemi se vi dico che sto sprofondando nella depressione...ho solo voglia di piangere perchè tutto mi fa paura e piu' di tutto la sofferenza dei miei bnambini..l'altro io lo amo ma so che la condizione che stiamo vivendo ha fatto venire fuori il peggio di entrambi (forse piu' il suo..) ora pero' sono troppo confusa..i miei poi..mi fanno sapere attraverso mia cognata che non capiscono perchè li tratto con distacco salutandoli a stento visto che stanno facendo tutto per il mio bene!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 è davvero assurdo pensare che loro sono sicuri di sapere qual'è il mio bene..in realtà si preoccupano solo della loro faccia!!!sai la gente cosa dirà?? certo di me se ne fregano..che io abbia un marito che è geloso anche se parlo con mio fratello,che si sente continuamente in stato di inferiorità rispetto ame  eme lo rinfacci continuamente, che non abbimao alcun dialogo, non abbiamao interessi in comune tranne i bambini,che per due anni non abbiamo fatto l'amore, che non lo bacio da anni perchè non è ho mai avuto il desiderio, che mi vergogno di lui quando siamo con gli amici o nel lavoro..attenzione non sono cattiva, mi sono sposata a 23 anni e uscivo da una storia che mi aveva totlto quel pizzico di stima che avevo di me e mi sono buttata in questa storia perchè credevo che non valevo nulla e se uno mi amava meglio tenerselo... negli ultimi anni ho cominciato ad assumere consapevolezza di me..mi sono laureata,ho assunto un ruolo dirigenziale nell'azienda di famiglia..insomma ho cominciato a capire che forse non dovevo piu' accontentarmi e ora che cerco di scegliere..boom non va bene a nessuno e tutti contro a giudicare...io so solo che mi preoccupo per i miei bambini ma non voglio nemmeno dar loro una madre infelice..perchè in questo periodo il mio stato non m i consente di occuparmi di loro come vorrei...domani vado dalla psicanalista..ci vado ogni settimana ma ancora i risultati non sono eclatanti..


----------



## Grande82 (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> credetemi se vi dico che sto sprofondando nella depressione...ho solo voglia di piangere perchè tutto mi fa paura e piu' di tutto la sofferenza dei miei bnambini..l'altro io lo amo ma so che la condizione che stiamo vivendo ha fatto venire fuori il peggio di entrambi (forse piu' il suo..) ora pero' sono troppo confusa..i miei poi..mi fanno sapere attraverso mia cognata che non capiscono perchè li tratto con distacco salutandoli a stento visto che stanno facendo tutto per il mio bene!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


parlare coi tuoi, magari col supporto di tua cognata, ti sembra una possibilità?
La psicanalista ti aiuta a vedere le cose con oggettività, forse, ma non ti può risolvere la vita...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> credetemi se vi dico che sto sprofondando nella depressione...ho solo voglia di piangere perchè tutto mi fa paura e piu' di tutto la sofferenza dei miei bnambini..l'altro io lo amo ma so che la condizione che stiamo vivendo ha fatto venire fuori il peggio di entrambi (forse piu' il suo..) ora pero' sono troppo confusa..i miei poi..mi fanno sapere attraverso mia cognata che non capiscono perchè li tratto con distacco salutandoli a stento visto che stanno facendo tutto per il mio bene!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo bene! Sei in una situazione intricata in cui ti sei cacciata per uscire da un'altra che sentivi imposta. 
Ma, come ti ho già fatto notare, hai fatto un disastro tale che non può che farti sentire ancor più incapace.
Non dubito che tu ami quell'uomo ...è uguale a tuo padre da cui non ti sei mai staccata e, come tuo padre, ti impone delle scelte. Tu sei in mezzo a dover scegliere tra un padre e ...l'altro. 
Devi trovare la forza di star sola ...cerchi sempre un uomo che ti dica cosa fare...devi star sola per capire cosa vuoi.
Quell'uomo ti ama perché sei così debole rispetto a lui e davvero non gli piaceresti più se affermassi te stessa...


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> credetemi se vi dico che sto sprofondando nella depressione...ho solo voglia di piangere perchè tutto mi fa paura e piu' di tutto la sofferenza dei miei bnambini..l'altro io lo amo ma so che la condizione che stiamo vivendo ha fatto venire fuori il peggio di entrambi (forse piu' il suo..) ora pero' sono troppo confusa..i miei poi..mi fanno sapere attraverso mia cognata che non capiscono perchè li tratto con distacco salutandoli a stento visto che stanno facendo tutto per il mio bene!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beh, cara mia... tu poi anche dare la colpa di tutto questo agli altri e di colpe gli altri ne hanno tante... ma fino a quando non inizierai a prenderti in pieno le responsabilità delle tue scelte, la vedo tanto ma tanto dura per tutti...
facciamo a capirci. ti sei innamorata di un altro. ok.
e quindi?
giri in tondo senza concludere niente.
fai un passettino alla volta. ma fallo. non girare in tondo con la scusa che gli altri non ti lasciano decidere.
sìì chiara tu per prima nell'esporre quello che davvero vuoi per te, e da lì poi puoi sederti tavolo delle trattative.
se no sono tutte energie sprecate.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo bene! Sei in una situazione intricata in cui ti sei cacciata per uscire da un'altra che sentivi imposta.
> Ma, come ti ho già fatto notare, hai fatto un disastro tale che non può che farti sentire ancor più incapace.
> Non dubito che tu ami quell'uomo ...è uguale a tuo padre da cui non ti sei mai staccata e, come tuo padre, ti impone delle scelte. Tu sei in mezzo a dover scegliere tra un padre e ...l'altro.
> Devi trovare la forza di star sola ...cerchi sempre un uomo che ti dica cosa fare...devi star sola per capire cosa vuoi.
> Quell'uomo ti ama perché sei così debole rispetto a lui e davvero non gli piaceresti più se affermassi te stessa...


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quell'uomo ti ama perché sei così debole rispetto a lui e davvero non gli piaceresti più se affermassi te stessa...

































ps P/R che ti è successo che ultimamente ti quoto sempre????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ps P/R che ti è successo che ultimamente ti quoto sempre????


...e se fosse successo a te?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io sono sempre banale...moralista...


----------



## Old frastornata (12 Novembre 2007)

ma cosa posso fare?? non vogliono che mis separi!! mi impongono..e io lavoro con loro..mi taglaino i viveri e mio marito lavora con me..quando ho provato a parlare con loro mi sono ritrovata un oltello alla gola. sono convinti che mi separo solo per l'altro e poichè non devo stare con lui..non ho scelta:mio marito!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> ma cosa posso fare?? non vogliono che mis separi!! mi impongono..e io lavoro con loro..mi taglaino i viveri e mio marito lavora con me..quando ho provato a parlare con loro mi sono ritrovata un oltello alla gola. sono convinti che mi separo solo per l'altro e poichè non devo stare con lui..non ho scelta:mio marito!!


Vai da un avvocato e fatti aiutare a considerare le possibilità.
E l'amore ....lascialo perdere...non c'entra in questa tua vicenda di dipendenze sostitutive...


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...e se fosse successo a te?
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























   mai dette queste cose... beh un po' moralista eh... Ma ti trovo più morbida, aperta...

O forse hai ragione tu che sto cambiando io. E comunque, ti mando un bacio lo stesso! Smaaaaaaack...


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> ma cosa posso fare?? non vogliono che mis separi!! mi impongono..e io lavoro con loro..mi taglaino i viveri e mio marito lavora con me..quando ho provato a parlare con loro mi sono ritrovata un oltello alla gola. sono convinti che mi separo solo per l'altro e poichè non devo stare con lui..non ho scelta:mio marito!!


bella banda di stronzi...non c'è che dire..
cazzo. è dura. ma diobono vai avanti con la psicoterapia, non arrenderti.
non tornare indietrooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> oggi è un giorno terribile e leggendo alcuni messaggi ho pensato di chiedere un aiuto..
> Mi sto separando da mio marito perchè amo un altro uomo con cui ho avuto una relazione fino a d oggi..essendo il marito di una mia amica (loro si stanno separando..perchè lui dice che vuole vivere con me) i mie genitori (che l'hanno saputo o cmq sono sicuri senza prove) mi stanno facendo una guerra senza confini perchè non accetterebbero mai e vogliono che torni con mio marito che dice di amarmi nonostante sappi (ma fa finta di non capire) che io amo un altro..
> Il problema è che io sono confusa e tirata da piu' parti, da un lato imie, dall'altro lui che vuole che mandi tutti al diavolo..e prima di tutto i miei figli!! hanno 8 e quasi 4 anni, adorano il padre e stanno soffreendo..quello che pero' mi fa piu' paura è che lse io andassi a vivere xcon quest'uomo (che loro conoscono come amico di famiglia) dovrei strapparli dalla loro casa e dalla loro vita e ho paura di far loro troppo male!! lui non capisce le mie paure..crdo che il mio ex me li metterà contro e non sopporterei di perdere i meii figli..sono disperata!!


... _un consiglio spassionato_: esci di casa con i tuoi figli... e vai a vivere, per ora, _*da sola*_...


----------



## Iris (12 Novembre 2007)

Unica soluzione direi.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... _un consiglio spassionato_: esci di casa con i tuoi figli... e vai a vivere, per ora, _*da sola*_...


ma se ha appena detto che le tolgono i viveri...
pensa che banda di stronzi...
la ricattano in tutti i sensi.

PS: frastornata, perchè non minacci tuo padre che gli mandi la finanza a controllare i suoi conti?
quando il gioco si fa duro, i duri iniziano a giocare.


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma se ha appena detto che le tolgono i viveri...
> pensa che banda di stronzi...
> la ricattano in tutti i sensi.
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... _dettagli_... _fantasie_... per farsi ricattare ci vuole senz'altro un ricattatore ma anche, in genere, qualcuno disposto a _farsi _ricattare... non credi?... hi, hi, hi... senti Annetta, ma come fai a farte-_la_ raccontare in questo modo?... eppur, non sei più una bambina...


----------



## Iris (12 Novembre 2007)

*Anna*

Forse è il caso di pensare a procurarsi i "viveri" da sola... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Seriamente...questa donna ha bisogno di emanciparsi, anche economicamente.


----------



## Old frastornata (12 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... _un consiglio spassionato_: esci di casa con i tuoi figli... e vai a vivere, per ora, _*da sola*_...


e con quali soldi??? lavoro nell'azienda di famiglia, prendo solo il necessario per pagare la scuola ai bambini, se mi separo mio marito mi darà solo 700 euro al mese..come faccio?? i bambini sono piccoli ( 8 e 3 anni e mezzo) sono cresciuti in una specie di paradiso, la bella casa, il giardino, le giostre, la piscina (tutto fatto dal nonno attraverso l'azienda che gestiamo visto che io e mia cognata lavoriamo ma prendiamo solo i soldi per la scuola) dove cazzo li porto??? per non considerare che sono innamorati del padre, è un bravo papà, li segue  eli accontenta e lo vogliono la sera, la mattina...la piccolina è gestibile ma il grande che è uktrasensibile già sta soffrendo tantissimo e io non sopporto di vederlo cosi'..quando aveva 1 anno e 1/2 ho rischiato di perderlo e ho sempre cercato di non farlo soffrire...ora la tristezza e il suo pianto mi lacerano l'anima e bloccano ogni mia decisione...


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... _dettagli_... _fantasie_... per farsi ricattare ci vuole senz'altro un ricattatore ma anche, in genere, qualcuno disposto a _farsi _ricattare... non credi?... hi, hi, hi... senti Annetta, ma come fai a farte-_la_ raccontare in questo modo?... eppur, non sei più una bambina...


senti, Cen...
a questi livelli il ricatto magari fosse un qualcosa di recente... è pregresso ed esiste da sempre... tanto che frastornata sta iniziando solo ora a rendersi conto di che banda di manipolatori ha fatto parte...

l'amore dovrebbe riuscire a spezzare tutte le catene, anche quelle più grosse.
se non altro -per ora- è riuscito a far capire a frastornata che LEI NON VIVEVA BENE.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> e con quali soldi??? lavoro nell'azienda di famiglia, prendo solo il necessario per pagare la scuola ai bambini, se mi separo mio marito mi darà solo 700 euro al mese..come faccio?? i bambini sono piccoli ( 8 e 3 anni e mezzo) sono cresciuti in una specie di paradiso, la bella casa, il giardino, le giostre, la piscina (tutto fatto dal nonno attraverso l'azienda che gestiamo visto che io e mia cognata lavoriamo ma prendiamo solo i soldi per la scuola) dove cazzo li porto??? per non considerare che sono innamorati del padre, è un bravo papà, li segue eli accontenta e lo vogliono la sera, la mattina...la piccolina è gestibile ma il grande che è uktrasensibile già sta soffrendo tantissimo e io non sopporto di vederlo cosi'..quando aveva 1 anno e 1/2 ho rischiato di perderlo e ho sempre cercato di non farlo soffrire...ora la tristezza e il suo pianto mi lacerano l'anima e bloccano ogni mia decisione...


 
ah però... il tuo paparino..
investe anche il tuo stipendio..
ma guarda, guarda che bippe bippe di uomo.
no, dai cazzo. quando leggo cose così mi saltano le vene in testa.
ma vi volete svegliare o no, te e quel testa di cazzo di tuo marito?
mollate la tua famiglia a prescindere... altro che villa e giardino...
ma con che cazzo di figure di riferimento cresceranno i tuoi figli?
quella di un nonno dittatore?

uhhhh in mano a me 10 gg uno così...

e poi... fa male al cuore leggere di un bimbo che piange... ma pensi davvero che continuando a subire la legge secondo tuo padre i tuoi figli cresceranno meglio?
pensaci. pensaci. pensaci.


----------



## Iris (12 Novembre 2007)

Io lo dico sempre: più tardi si ci emancipa, e più è difficile.
Anna, è questione di carattere...neanche io avrei sopportato...ma non siamo tutti uguali


----------



## Old frastornata (12 Novembre 2007)

il problema è che non credono di ricattarmi ma di fare il mio bene!!
è l'ex marito della mia amica, è una sbandata perchè sono una debole che non aveva dal marito quello che voleva, ho 2 bambini e mio padre un giorno mi ha detto: tu ti sei sposata, l'errore è tuo e ora devi tenertelo per i tuoi figli, devi pagare tu e non loro..almeno altri 3/4 anni poi lo mandi via quando i bambini saranno pou' grandi... e soprattutto quando l'altro non ci sarà piu'!! pensate che lui  e mia madre andavano in giro per beccarlo e fare chissà cosa!!! io è vero sono una debole...non riesco ad emanciparmi , mi sono fatta rinchiudere in un castello nel quale credevo di essere la regina mentre gli altri decidono per me!! ora sono solo..nemmeno ci guardiamo,anche in ufficio poche parole di lavoro..e adire il vero sono prorpio io che voglio cosi'....è soprattutto la forza economica che mi manca e la paura di far soffrire troppo i bambini!! pensate che io non posso uscire di casa senza che tutti mi vedano...è impossibile ci sono telecamere dappertutto..si capisce sono per i ladri..ma alla fine ora controllano me!! P.S. mio marito è talmente vile che accetta anche che io esca da sola pur di tornare a casa!!! che vivviamo separati e faccio quello che mi pare!!


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io lo dico sempre: più tardi si ci emancipa, e più è difficile.
> Anna, è questione di carattere...neanche io avrei sopportato...ma non siamo tutti uguali


ma non è solo per lei che dico queste cose..
questa famiglia è in ostaggio di un dittatore dei peggiori.
ti regalo la villa, ma te la mantengo io... così mi dovrai dire grazie ogni singolo giorno della tua vita..
nemmeno le dà lo stipendio... le "regala" solo i soldi che servono alla scuola dei figli... se questa non è dittatura...
manco ciauscescu o come si chiamava...
ti rendi conto, Iris?


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> e mio padre un giorno mi ha detto: tu ti sei sposata, l'errore è tuo e ora devi tenertelo per i tuoi figli, devi pagare tu e non loro..


Da quanto tempo sei in analisi?


----------



## Old frastornata (12 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ah però... il tuo paparino..
> investe anche il tuo stipendio..
> ma guarda, guarda che bippe bippe di uomo.
> no, dai cazzo. quando leggo cose così mi saltano le vene in testa.
> ...


mio figlio vuole il padre a casa... soffre perchè mi chiede di non separarmi..io avevo pensato di approfittare di mio marito per andare via ma non ho la forza di sradicare i bambini..e forse nemmeno me stessa da quello che sento mio...


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> il problema è che non credono di ricattarmi ma di fare il mio bene!!
> è l'ex marito della mia amica, è una sbandata perchè sono una debole che non aveva dal marito quello che voleva, ho 2 bambini e mio padre un giorno mi ha detto: tu ti sei sposata, l'errore è tuo e ora devi tenertelo per i tuoi figli, devi pagare tu e non loro..almeno altri 3/4 anni poi lo mandi via quando i bambini saranno pou' grandi... e soprattutto quando l'altro non ci sarà piu'!! pensate che lui e mia madre andavano in giro per beccarlo e fare chissà cosa!!! io è vero sono una debole...non riesco ad emanciparmi , mi sono fatta rinchiudere in un castello nel quale credevo di essere la regina mentre gli altri decidono per me!! ora sono solo..nemmeno ci guardiamo,anche in ufficio poche parole di lavoro..e adire il vero sono prorpio io che voglio cosi'....è soprattutto la forza economica che mi manca e la paura di far soffrire troppo i bambini!! pensate che io non posso uscire di casa senza che tutti mi vedano...è impossibile ci sono telecamere dappertutto..si capisce sono per i ladri..ma alla fine ora controllano me!! P.S. mio marito è talmente vile che accetta anche che io esca da sola pur di tornare a casa!!! che vivviamo separati e faccio quello che mi pare!!


 
sentimi bene.
quanta voglia hai tu DAVVERO di uscire da questo pantano?
ti si può aiutare davvero...
devi essere convinta di voler cambiare vita. per te e per i tuoi figli.
altrimenti sono parole al vento.


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> e con quali soldi??? lavoro nell'azienda di famiglia, prendo solo il necessario per pagare la scuola ai bambini, se mi separo mio marito mi darà solo 700 euro al mese..come faccio?? i bambini sono piccoli ( 8 e 3 anni e mezzo) sono cresciuti in una specie di paradiso, la bella casa, il giardino, le giostre, la piscina (tutto fatto dal nonno attraverso l'azienda che gestiamo visto che io e mia cognata lavoriamo ma prendiamo solo i soldi per la scuola) dove cazzo li porto??? per non considerare che sono innamorati del padre, è un bravo papà, li segue eli accontenta e lo vogliono la sera, la mattina...la piccolina è gestibile ma il grande che è uktrasensibile già sta soffrendo tantissimo e io non sopporto di vederlo cosi'..quando aveva 1 anno e 1/2 ho rischiato di perderlo e ho sempre cercato di non farlo soffrire...ora la tristezza e il suo pianto mi lacerano l'anima e bloccano ogni mia decisione...


... _separati_... che c'entra la bella villa e la piscina?... il giudice stabilirà ciò che ti spetta... ti _tirerai su le maniche_... il resto sono solo chiacchiere... e alibi...


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> mio figlio vuole il padre a casa... soffre perchè mi chiede di non separarmi..


E TU cosa vuoi? La madre sei tu, tu devi decidere cosa è meglio, anche per i tuoi figli.


----------



## Old frastornata (12 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Da quanto tempo sei in analisi?


sarà un mese e mezzo..la dott ha voluto mio marito e si è fatta l'opinione che non ha carattere..ma per ora mi ha detto di farlo tornare per i bambini, di separarci cmq e poi vedere cosa succede mentre mi emancipo dai miei... ma io lontano dall'uomo che amo sto soffrendo e unito a tutto il resto vivo l'inferno!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sentimi bene.
> quanta voglia hai tu DAVVERO di uscire da questo pantano?
> ti si può aiutare davvero...
> devi essere convinta di voler cambiare vita. per te e per i tuoi figli.
> altrimenti sono parole al vento.


... ben alzata Annetta... son due ore che ti ho suonato la sveglia... hi, hi, hi... cambia musica, dai...


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> sarà un mese e mezzo..la dott ha voluto mio marito e si è fatta l'opinione che non ha carattere..ma per ora mi ha detto di farlo tornare per i bambini, di separarci cmq e poi vedere cosa succede mentre mi emancipo dai miei... ma io lontano dall'uomo che amo sto soffrendo e unito a tutto il resto vivo l'inferno!!


Non sei in analisi, è una psicoterapia... Molla tutto e scappa con lui, che dici?


----------



## Old frastornata (12 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E TU cosa vuoi? La madre sei tu, tu devi decidere cosa è meglio, anche per i tuoi figli.


io ho troppa paura di sbagliare e di far loro del male pensando a me stessa...mi dico : in fondo all'apparenza va tutto bene perchè devi trasportarli con te nell'inferno??? per loro la vita che conducevano con accanto entrambi i genitori era meravigliosa: viaggi,regali, divertimento..la famiglia unita, i nonni sempre presenti,ogni desiderio esaudito se non da noi dai nonni..il papà sempre li'..poco importa se poi mamma non è felice..sono piccoli per capire..


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> mio figlio vuole il padre a casa... soffre perchè mi chiede di non separarmi..io avevo pensato di approfittare di mio marito per andare via ma non ho la forza di sradicare i bambini..e forse nemmeno me stessa da quello che sento mio...


che senti tuo?
ma stai bene?
di tuo tu hai te stessa...anzi, avrai te stessa quando troverai il coraggio di mandare a fanculo tuo padre...


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> io ho troppa paura di sbagliare e di far loro del male pensando a me stessa...mi dico : in fondo all'apparenza va tutto bene perchè devi trasportarli con te nell'inferno??? per loro la vita che conducevano con accanto entrambi i genitori era meravigliosa: viaggi,regali, divertimento..la famiglia unita, i nonni sempre presenti,ogni desiderio esaudito se non da noi dai nonni..il papà sempre li'..poco importa se poi mamma non è felice..sono piccoli per capire..


Capiscono capiscono. Alibi, come dice Chen.


----------



## Old frastornata (12 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non sei in analisi, è una psicoterapia... Molla tutto e scappa con lui, che dici?


per fare questo dovrei avere 0 scrupoli e io ne ho invece anche troppi...e poi anche lui non è che navighi nell'oro..


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> ...e poi anche lui non è che navighi nell'oro..


ah beh allora... Trovarne un altro più ricco?


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> io ho troppa paura di sbagliare e di far loro del male pensando a me stessa...mi dico : in fondo all'apparenza va tutto bene perchè devi trasportarli con te nell'inferno??? per loro la vita che conducevano con accanto entrambi i genitori era meravigliosa: viaggi,regali, divertimento..la famiglia unita, i nonni sempre presenti,ogni desiderio esaudito se non da noi dai nonni..il papà sempre li'..poco importa se poi mamma non è felice..sono piccoli per capire..









e certo, perchè lo scopo era che crescessero a misura e somiglianza del nonno...


----------



## Old frastornata (12 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Capiscono capiscono. Alibi, come dice Chen.


forse non mi credete ma il mio problema principale sono i bambini..al grande ho chiesto cosa ne pensava di andare via e mi ha detto di no...vuole stare con me ma non se la sente di lasciare i nonni e la sua casa...senza contare poi che se un giorno volessi vivere con l'altro mio figlio lo conosce some il papà di un suo amichetto...


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> forse non mi credete ma il mio problema principale sono i bambini..al grande ho chiesto cosa ne pensava di andare via e mi ha detto di no...vuole stare con me ma non se la sente di lasciare i nonni e la sua casa...senza contare poi che se un giorno volessi vivere con l'altro mio figlio lo conosce some il papà di un suo amichetto...


Ma cosa vuoi che ti risponda un bambino? Dai su, fai la mamma davvero eh... Non usare i tuoi figli perché hai paura tu. E scusa se sono diretta eh, ma queste cose proprio non le sopporto!


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> forse non mi credete ma il mio problema principale sono i bambini..al grande ho chiesto cosa ne pensava di andare via e mi ha detto di no...vuole stare con me ma non se la sente di lasciare i nonni e la sua casa...senza contare poi che se un giorno volessi vivere con l'altro mio figlio lo conosce some il papà di un suo amichetto...


hanno già fatto un bel lavoro anche con i tuoi figli, non c'è che dire...
che tristezza...

svegliati, svegliati...


----------



## Old frastornata (12 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e certo, perchè lo scopo era che crescessero a misura e somiglianza del nonno...


mio padre è fondamentalmente un abrava persona, tutti lo considerano  BUONISSIMO..in fondo lui è convinto di fare solo il meglio per tutti... in altre circostanze forse mi avrebbe ascoltata ma ora è cieco di rabbia verso l'amico che lo ha tradito e verso di me che l'avrei deluso...io ho fatto sempre di tutto per renderlo fiero di me nello studio e nel lavoro e  si era accontentato di un marito che non era alla mia altezza perchè pensava..meglio questo stupido.. che uno con le palle!!


----------



## Old frastornata (12 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che ti risponda un bambino? Dai su, fai la mamma davvero eh... Non usare i tuoi figli perché hai paura tu. E scusa se sono diretta eh, ma queste cose proprio non le sopporto!


io ho ammesso le mie paure..ma se fosse in gioco solo la mia vita rischierei...ma che diritto ho di sfasciare la loro senza alcuna certezza??


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> io ho ammesso le mie paure..ma se fosse in gioco solo la mia vita rischierei...ma che diritto ho di sfasciare la loro senza alcuna certezza??


La tua vita adesso è vera vita? Credi di fare il bene dei tuoi figli continuando così? Beh contenta tu...


----------



## Old frastornata (12 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ah beh allora... Trovarne un altro più ricco?


certo i soldi non sono secondari in queste situazioni..se potessi offrire ai m iei figli un terzo di quello che hanno forse comnincerei a pensarci sul serio..


----------



## Old frastornata (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> certo i soldi non sono secondari in queste situazioni..se potessi offrire ai m iei figli un terzo di quello che hanno forse comnincerei a pensarci sul serio..


intendo ad andare via non a trovarne un altro perchè che ci crediate o no io sono davvero innamorata..


----------



## Old frastornata (12 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La tua vita adesso è vera vita? Credi di fare il bene dei tuoi figli continuando così? Beh contenta tu...


io ormai non so piu' cosa è giusto e cosa non lo è...proprio per questo sono qui..


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> mio padre è fondamentalmente un abrava persona, tutti lo considerano BUONISSIMO..in fondo lui è convinto di fare solo il meglio per tutti... in altre circostanze forse mi avrebbe ascoltata ma ora è cieco di rabbia verso l'amico che lo ha tradito e verso di me che l'avrei deluso...io ho fatto sempre di tutto per renderlo fiero di me nello studio e nel lavoro e si era accontentato di un marito che non era alla mia altezza perchè pensava..meglio questo stupido.. che uno con le palle!!


già... la risposta a tutto è in questo tuo post
lui si era accontentato di tuo marito...






PS: mi sento leggermente incompresa. ma non è una novità.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> certo i soldi non sono secondari in queste situazioni..se potessi offrire ai m iei figli un terzo di quello che hanno forse comnincerei a pensarci sul serio..













perché, fino ad ora ci pensavi per finta?


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> forse non mi credete ma il mio problema principale sono i bambini..al grande ho chiesto cosa ne pensava di andare via e mi ha detto di no...vuole stare con me ma non se la sente di lasciare i nonni e la sua casa...senza contare poi che se un giorno volessi vivere con l'altro mio figlio lo conosce some il papà di un suo amichetto...


... senti, smettila con queste mas-_turbazioni _cerebrali... pensi che per i tuoi figli sia sano sguazzare in una _melma del genere_?... _suvvia_, non essere ridicola... se il problema principale fossero stati i tuoi figli, non averesti nemmeno inizato una storia _extra_-coniugale... valutandone le conseguenze... insomma, te la stai raccontando... e ce la stai raccontando... anche l'essere frastornata, a mio modesto parere, ti fa comodo... detto chiaramente, non mi pare che il tuo _stile manipolativo_ sia molto diverso da quello delle persone che ti circondano...


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, smettila con queste mas-_turbazioni _cerebrali... pensi che per i tuoi figli sia sano sguazzare in una _melma del genere_?... _suvvia_, non essere ridicola... se il problema principale fossero stati i tuoi figli, non averesti nemmeno inizato una storia _extra_-coniugale... valutandone le conseguenze... insomma, te la stai raccontando... e ce la stai raccontando... anche l'essere frastornata, a mio modesto parere, ti fa comodo... detto chiaramente, non mi pare che il tuo _stile manipolativo_ sia molto diverso da quello delle persone che ti circondano...





































ps Chen mi sa che mi sto innamorando...


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, smettila con queste mas-_turbazioni _cerebrali... pensi che per i tuoi figli sia sano sguazzare in una _melma del genere_?... _suvvia_, non essere ridicola... se il problema principale fossero stati i tuoi figli, non averesti nemmeno inizato una storia _extra_-coniugale... valutandone le conseguenze... insomma, te la stai raccontando... e ce la stai raccontando... anche l'essere frastornata, a mio modesto parere, ti fa comodo... detto chiaramente, non mi pare che il tuo _stile manipolativo_ sia molto diverso da quello delle persone che ti circondano...


stiamo pericolosamente arrivando al giro di boa...


----------



## Old frastornata (12 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> stiamo pericolosamente arrivando al giro di boa...


io sono cresciuta in questa famiglia dove tutti credono di fare tutto per gli altri, dove basta che agli ochi della gente sia tutto a posto..ma nessuno se ne rende conto..tutti pensano di essere nel giusto.. e questa mia storia con l'amico di famiglia mi ha lasciata davvero sola..mio fratello e mia cognata mi aprlano ma non approvano e chissà come mi giudicano per aver tradito la mia amica..e infatti giustificano i miei..


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> io sono cresciuta in questa famiglia dove tutti credono di fare tutto per gli altri, dove basta che agli ochi della gente sia tutto a posto..ma nessuno se ne rende conto..tutti pensano di essere nel giusto.. e questa mia storia con l'amico di famiglia mi ha lasciata davvero sola..mio fratello e mia cognata mi aprlano ma non approvano e chissà come mi giudicano per aver tradito la mia amica..e infatti giustificano i miei..


capisco...
ma io mi chiedo e dico: se non saltava fuori tutto questo casino che tu ami un altro, a te andava davvero tutto bene?
cioè, condividevi l'idea di famiglia che ti hanno trasmesso i tuoi?


----------



## Old frastornata (12 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> capisco...
> ma io mi chiedo e dico: se non saltava fuori tutto questo casino che tu ami un altro, a te andava davvero tutto bene?
> cioè, condividevi l'idea di famiglia che ti hanno trasmesso i tuoi?


onestamente non mi ero mai posta il problema...mi sembrava tutto normale..solo ora vedo tante cose..ma come ti dicevo vivendo cosi' finisci per crederci perchè anche mio fratello la vede cosi'.. e crede sia io la sbagliata...


----------



## Old debby (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> forse non mi credete ma il mio problema principale sono i bambini..al grande ho chiesto cosa ne pensava di andare via e mi ha detto di no...vuole stare con me ma non se la sente di lasciare i nonni e la sua casa...senza contare poi che se un giorno volessi vivere con l'altro mio figlio lo conosce some il papà di un suo amichetto...


Io ti capisco!!
Anche la mia adora sua padre (e viceversa), e per questo mi trovo in terribile difficoltà a lasciarlo!!
Comunque secondo me prima di liberarti di tuo marito devi lasciare l'altro.
Uno che ti pressa così perchè tu prenda una decisione è un insicuro e un immaturo...sua moglie l'ha sbattuto fuori casa, ha perso tutto e adesso vuole una nuova famiglia, non concedendoti il tempo di riflettere.
E poi scusa, cosa avrebbe intenzione di fare una volta che sarai libera? Vorrà andare subito a convivere con te e con i tuoi figli? Inammissibile!! Come faresti a buttarti immediatamente in una nuova storia, con il bagaglio di tensioni e i sensi di colpa che ti trascinerai dietro?
Non fare casini, cerca di agire il più lucidamente possibile.
Continua la terapia, lascia il tuo amante, rinforza il tuo carattere e datti tempo...quando sarai più serena deciderai il da farsi.
E i tuoi genitori? Non so che dire, mi sembrano in effetti un pò esagerati...ma non è che magari tuo padre ha solo paura che tu cada dalla padella nella brace? Magari si accorge del tuo carattere debole e fragile e vede che stai facendo tutto questo non tanto per te stessa ma perchè messa alle strette da un uomo che, dai suoi comportamenti, non credo valga poi tanto...

Un abbraccio
Debby


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> onestamente non mi ero mai posta il problema...mi sembrava tutto normale..solo ora vedo tante cose..ma come ti dicevo vivendo cosi' finisci per crederci perchè anche mio fratello la vede cosi'.. e crede sia io la sbagliata...


bè, ma se tuo fratello è la fotocopia di tuo padre... come dubitarne.
abbi dubbi, come dice Bennato.
gente come tuo padre e tuo fratello, è meglio che non si "svegli" mai.
ce l'hanno con te perché pensano che tu sia andata fuori di testa...
pensa un po'.
vivono razionalmente anche le cose più intime come i sentimenti... davvero, sai, meglio che restiono così, perché se dovesse succedere a loro, sai che botto tirano?


----------



## Verena67 (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> io sono cresciuta in questa famiglia dove tutti credono di fare tutto per gli altri, dove basta che agli ochi della gente sia tutto a posto..ma nessuno se ne rende conto..tutti pensano di essere nel giusto.. e questa mia storia con l'amico di famiglia mi ha lasciata davvero sola..mio fratello e mia cognata mi aprlano ma non approvano e chissà come mi giudicano per aver tradito la mia amica..e infatti giustificano i miei..


 
...ma non è che sei Marianna?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









La solfa è sempre quella...

Bacio!


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> io sono cresciuta in questa famiglia dove tutti credono di fare tutto per gli altri, dove basta che agli ochi della gente sia tutto a posto..ma nessuno se ne rende conto..tutti pensano di essere nel giusto.. e questa mia storia con l'amico di famiglia mi ha lasciata davvero sola..mio fratello e mia cognata mi aprlano ma non approvano e chissà come mi giudicano per aver tradito la mia amica..e infatti giustificano i miei..


 
Dipendente dalla tua famiglia, dipendente da tuo marito, dipendente dal tuo amante, dipendente dai tuoi figli,dipendendente da SOLO da te stessa quando?

al posto tuo?

manderei affanculo in ordine di apparizione:


1. l'amante che amandomi mi mette l'aut aut. e via uno. e guarda che non si muore per amore...e o lo capisci ora..oppure so' cavoli.

2. il padre, il coltello lo richiudesse nel fodero, diversamente gli arriva una bella denuncia.

non sei di sua proprietà, la vita che ti ha donato è tua, e se ti ama, ti starà ancora piu' accanto. diversamente sarà un amore MALATO.in psicoterapia tutti insieme appassionatamente che sarebbe ora.


3. il marito .

4. i figli con me.

fatto questo, che certo cara , sarà non doloroso ma dolorosissimo...allora incomincerai finalmente a capire chi sei, quanto sei capace di camminare da sola senza assencondare una volontà che non è tua..etc... 

a. quanto riesci a non essere dipendente da *tutti *questi uomini.

b. ultimo ma non il meno importante: capire chi ti AMA davvero.


----------



## Old Actarus (12 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Dipendente dalla tua famiglia, dipendente da tuo marito, dipendente dal tuo amante, dipendente dai tuoi figli,dipendendente da SOLO da te stessa quando?
> 
> al posto tuo?
> 
> ...


 
quoto


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Novembre 2007)

e se il suo amante non si fosse separato...il guaio è che lei avrebbe continuato ad assecondare tutti...

e non ci credo che il padre per la prima volta abbia dato segni di autoritarismo..nemmeno un po'.

Li ha dati nel tempo, lei li ha assecondati da brava bambina, la madre avrà certamente contribuito o col silenzio assenso....e ora si ritrovano nella merda fino al collo.

L'amante?

un pretesto per questa ragazza, che di uomo in uomo , scappando da una parte all'altra, non ha capito che sacppava solo da se stessa...in continuazione..e ora che è scoppiata FINALMENTE la bomba, sta male come mai è accaduto in vita sua.

Cara Frastornata, rendi vitale questa sofferenza, incomincia finalmente a dire di NO a qualcuno, e SI a te stessa, e stai tranquilla, chi ti ama davvero, non potrà fare dietro front...non ti puo' abbandonare...

figurati se un padre simile ti sbatte per strada, dimostragli di essere una DONNA adulta, con un sua volontà e non con una dipendenza da tutti questi ricattatori abusivi di affetto, fai in modo di non perdere la tua indipendenza economica e vivi con i tuoi figli accanto, con i nonni, al quale il loro ruolo NON verrà tolto,quello del padre che padre rimarrà... ma riconquista il tuo di Donna, non piu' bambina.

ripeto cara, se il tipo ti ama davvero...ha aspettato 15 anni ne aspetterà ancora un po'...diversamente andasse a comandare altrove...non ci perderai nulla, un padre in meno...e non è di questo mi pare che tu abbia bisogno.

in amicizia, anche se il tono che ho usato è molto forte, mi scuserai Frastornata per questo, ma credo proprio che sia l'unica strada che tu possa percorrere.

ci siamo passati tutti...con modalità diverse con piu' o meno fatica, ma di sconti non ce ne sono. Mai.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (12 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Dipendente dalla tua famiglia, dipendente da tuo marito, dipendente dal tuo amante, dipendente dai tuoi figli,dipendendente da SOLO da te stessa quando?
> 
> al posto tuo?
> 
> ...


 
non condivido l'ultimo punto


----------



## Old frastornata (12 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e se il suo amante non si fosse separato...il guaio è che lei avrebbe continuato ad assecondare tutti...
> 
> e non ci credo che il padre per la prima volta abbia dato segni di autoritarismo..nemmeno un po'.
> 
> ...


il mio ulteriore problema è questo marito che non se ne vuole andare, che fa leva sui miei sensi di colpa, sulla mia debolezza per i figli e sul fatto che fuori di casa vive una situazione disagiata.. e poi l'altro che amo , anche per lui sto male, so che sta soffrendo..SI mi sento in colpa per tutti e questo mi fa stare male da cani..ormai non vivo piu', non mangio, non dormo..ma che madre sono ora per i miei figli????una che passa intere giornate a piangere, a cui tremano le gambe e non riesce nemmeno a fare da mangiare?? ho paura di entrare in un tunnel e non trovare la strada...


----------



## Old Angel (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> il mio ulteriore problema è questo marito che non se ne vuole andare, che fa leva sui miei sensi di colpa, sulla mia debolezza per i figli e sul fatto che fuori di casa vive una situazione disagiata.. e poi l'altro che amo , anche per lui sto male, so che sta soffrendo..SI mi sento in colpa per tutti e questo mi fa stare male da cani..ormai non vivo piu', non mangio, non dormo..ma che madre sono ora per i miei figli????una che passa intere giornate a piangere, a cui tremano le gambe e non riesce nemmeno a fare da mangiare?? *ho paura di entrare in un tunnel e non trovare la strada*...


Purtroppo nel tunnel ci sei già entrata, devi solo deciderti a prendere la vita per le palle, prima che scleri totalmente.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Novembre 2007)

Nell'ordine: 
1- parla con l'amante e digli che hai bisogno di tempo, parecchio tempo, e se lui ti ama capirà che non puoi lasciare tutto dal giorno alla notte e soprattutto vorrà la tua felicità;
2- trovati un lavoro, sei laureata e hai esperienza, trovati un lavoro esterno alla famiglia, anche chiedendo favori, se necessario;
3- parla coi tuoi e digli che lasci il lavoro e tuo marito ma non vai a stare con l'altro, semplicemente non è quella la vita che vuoi PER TE;
4- parla con tuo marito e trovate una soluzione, un professionista che lavora non può trovarsi in situazione "disagiata" solo perchè esce di casa e comunque tanti tornano dai genitori, penso che un monolocale sia un bel cambiamento, ma nulla per cui suicidarsi;
5- respira, ritrova i tuoi ritmi, inizia a cercare un trilocale per te e i bambini, abbastanza distante da casa dei tuoi e vicino alla scuola dei bimbi, insomma, ricostruisci la tua vita, da zero, se necessario.
Ci vorranno mesi, parecchi, e molta forza di volontà, ma ne varrà la pena per tutti, anche per recuperare un rapporto sano coi tuoi e dare ai bambini la percezione giusta della vita, il cui primo vaolre è la libertà.


----------



## Old frastornata (12 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Purtroppo nel tunnel ci sei già entrata, devi solo deciderti a prendere la vita per le palle, prima che scleri totalmente.


Dio sa quanto vorrei..ma proprio non riesco a prendere una decisione..prendo tempo e forse è giusto ma nel frattempo sto male...mi sembra di vivere un incubo e ho paura mi prenda la depressione...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> il mio ulteriore problema è questo marito che non se ne vuole andare, che fa leva sui miei sensi di colpa, sulla mia debolezza per i figli e sul fatto che fuori di casa vive una situazione disagiata.. e poi l'altro che amo , anche per lui sto male, so che sta soffrendo..SI mi sento in colpa per tutti e questo mi fa stare male da cani..ormai non vivo piu', non mangio, non dormo..ma che madre sono ora per i miei figli????una che passa intere giornate a piangere, a cui tremano le gambe e non riesce nemmeno a fare da mangiare?? ho paura di entrare in un tunnel e non trovare la strada...


In tutta questa situazione chi ti manipola di più è il tuo amante che non comprende la situazione e ti fa pressioni. Se lui non si comportasse in questo modo tu riusciresti a fare la terapia e uscire gradualmente dalla situazione: riflettici senza attaccarti a questa idea dell'innamoramento che ti distrae dai tuoi veri problemi.

P.S. Non sognarti mai più di chiedere a tuo figlio cosa ne pensa!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Far carico a un bambino dei problemi dei genitori è gravissimo!


----------



## Old frastornata (12 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In tutta questa situazione chi ti manipola di più è il tuo amante che non comprende la situazione e ti fa pressioni. Se lui non si comportasse in questo modo tu riusciresti a fare la terapia e uscire gradualmente dalla situazione: riflettici senza attaccarti a questa idea dell'innamoramento che ti distrae dai tuoi veri problemi.
> 
> P.S. Non sognarti mai più di chiedere a tuo figlio cosa ne pensa!!!
> 
> ...


io mi rendo conto che lui mi fa pressioni infatti gli ho vhiesto un paio di mesi di tempo..ma mi manca e poi non so se 2 mesi basteranno.. per i bambini lo so che è sbagliato..ma è che sto troppo male e paradossalmente vorrei che loro che sono la cosa piu' importante che ho mi aiutassero a capire cos aè meglio...


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2007)

*frrastornata*

Io sono rimasta au un tuo piccolo post, quello che è venuto dopo è solo una circonvoluzione che vorrebbe spiegare e ti incarta sempre peggio.
La frase è questa:

ma cosa posso fare?? non vogliono che mi separi!! mi impongono..e io lavoro con loro..mi taglaino i viveri e mio marito lavora con me..quando ho provato a parlare con loro mi sono ritrovata un oltello alla gola. sono convinti che mi separo solo per l'altro e poichè non devo stare con lui..non ho scelta:mio marito!!

Ti sei letta? Sei una donna, moglie e madre e continui a considerarti un'adolescente che deve chiedere permesso per ogni cosa. Ma certo che ti ricattano, visto come tu NON prendi in mano la tua vita e non affranchi la tua condizione personale.  Questa famiglia fatiscente e questo marito che ti considera scontata non sono altro che il risultato in parte della loro indole ma tutto il resto lo sono graqzie a te.  Fino ad ora dici che ti sembrava tutto normale, allora bisogna che ti svegli e valuti che di normale a casa tua non c'è nulla, neppure le tue reazioni inerti.
La risposta non è cosa posso fare ma cosa voglio e devo fare!!!!!!
Il tuo amante stia al tempo, se ha fretta è un problema SUO. Amare significa comprendere non coercizzare.
Se i tuoi ti ricattano puoi sempre lavorare altrove.... chi ha detto che le condizioni migliori si abbiano in famiglia.... spesso si è sfruttati!!!
Grave errore aver coinvolto nelle faccende coniugali i figli, ma ormai non si può rimediare ma devi far capire ai tuoi figli che qualunque scelta farai loro non avranno grossi problemi perchè i genitori non sono mai assenti.
NON andare assolutamente a stare con l'altro, questo sarebbe un trauma per i figli visto che resteranno a te, e facilmente ti verrà assegnata la casa in cui vivi.....
Quanto a tuo marito cominci a imparare che ha al suo fianco una donna e non un burattino benestante.... e se doveste separarvi dubito che sia proprio per stracci.  A volte è più la paura di una situazione che la situazione stessa a paralizzare, specie se non si è dei cuor di leone impavidi.
Pensa a te ed ai tuoi figli, togliti dalla tua famiglia, per te loro sono deleteri e opprimenti, anche se tu dovessi abbassare il tenore di vita almeno quella che vivrai sarà una vita non una "casa di bambola"!!! 
I bimbi capiranno, eccome se capiranno, e pazienza se non sarà una cosa immediata.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> io mi rendo conto che lui mi fa pressioni infatti gli ho vhiesto un paio di mesi di tempo..ma mi manca e poi non so se 2 mesi basteranno.. per *i bambini* lo so che è sbagliato..ma è che sto troppo male e paradossalmente *vorrei che loro* che sono la cosa piu' importante che ho *mi aiutassero a capire cosa è meglio...*





Bruja ha detto:


> Io sono rimasta au un tuo piccolo post, quello che è venuto dopo è solo una circonvoluzione che vorrebbe spiegare e ti incarta sempre peggio.
> La frase è questa:
> 
> ma cosa posso fare?? non vogliono che mi separi!! mi impongono..e io lavoro con loro..mi taglaino i viveri e mio marito lavora con me..quando ho provato a parlare con loro mi sono ritrovata un oltello alla gola. sono convinti che mi separo solo per l'altro e poichè non devo stare con lui..non ho scelta:mio marito!!
> ...


*Ma Frastornata vuole scaricare qualsiasi responsabilità su chiunque ha intorno (persino i figli!!!) pur di non assumersene nessuna!!!*
Non so se il quadro della situazione che ha dato corrisponde alla realtà o se è un espediente per scaricare i sensi di colpa e continuare a ricavare il più possibile da chi ha intorno senza pagare nessun prezzo...


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Ma Frastornata vuole scaricare qualsiasi responsabilità su chiunque ha intorno (persino i figli!!!) pur di non assumersene nessuna!!!*
> Non so se il quadro della situazione che ha dato corrisponde alla realtà o se è un espediente per scaricare i sensi di colpa e continuare a ricavare il più possibile da chi ha intorno senza pagare nessun prezzo...


 

Mi auguro che sia un atteggiamento inconsapevole perchè diversamente sarebbe semplicemente colpevole. Non si tratta di diritti suoi ormai ma di doveri verso la qualità di vita che offre ai suoi figli.
Quello che ha intorno è un vero pantano esistenziale, nel senso che una palude ha più dinamismo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Spero che si renda conto che se non prende delle decisioni avrà esattamemnte quello che dgli altri LEI permette le sia dato.
Bruja


----------



## Old frastornata (12 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io sono rimasta au un tuo piccolo post, quello che è venuto dopo è solo una circonvoluzione che vorrebbe spiegare e ti incarta sempre peggio.
> La frase è questa:
> 
> ma cosa posso fare?? non vogliono che mi separi!! mi impongono..e io lavoro con loro..mi taglaino i viveri e mio marito lavora con me..quando ho provato a parlare con loro mi sono ritrovata un oltello alla gola. sono convinti che mi separo solo per l'altro e poichè non devo stare con lui..non ho scelta:mio marito!!
> ...


il fatto è che anche io mi pongo cmq il problema che l'uomo che amo è l'ex della mia amica, che lui l'ha lasciata a causa mia e mi sento in colpa a l punto da quasi giustificare i miei genitori..anche perchè tutti quelli della mia cerchia a cui ho detto tutto la pensano come i miei..ovvero credono che la reazione sia esagerata, ma, considerando il modo in cui abbaimo semppre vissuto, qyuasi normale e che siua un modo per proteggermi da una storia che mi farebbe male, perchè 1) è un avergogna che sia il marito etc. 2) mio marito me la farebbe pagare rendendomoi la vita impossibile udando i bambini 3)dovrei portare via i bambini perchè loro non accetterebbero mai lui qui... (premetto che questa è casa mia e di mio marito ma loro pagano uan quota di mutuo.. e vivono il palazzo accanto  e lavorano (compreso mio marito) sotto di noi..


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2007)

*frastornata*



frastornata ha detto:


> il fatto è che anche io mi pongo cmq il problema che l'uomo che amo è l'ex della mia amica, che lui l'ha lasciata a causa mia e mi sento in colpa a l punto da quasi giustificare i miei genitori..
> Quest'uomo è uscito perchè ha trovato giusto farlo, non ti ha detto esco se ti separi ed ora vorrebbe forzarti la mano.... andiamo è uscito perchèp ne aveva pèiene le tasche per conto suo
> 
> anche perchè tutti quelli della mia cerchia a cui ho detto tutto la pensano come i miei..ovvero credono che la reazione sia esagerata, ma, considerando il modo in cui abbaimo semppre vissuto, qyuasi normale e che siua un modo per proteggermi da una storia che mi farebbe male,
> ...


Se la casa ti verrà assegnata nulla cambierà salvo che tuo marito esce.... certo è che non sarebbe saggio nè intelligente portarci il tuo amante, e credo che non lo sarebbe neppure se tu andassi in un altro appartamento.  Mettiti in testa che nonostante quello che dice quel signor avventato del tuo amante, l'ultima cosa da farsi ora è che conviviate ..... rifletti e per una volta pensa alla TUE convenienze non a quelle di amici, parenti e simpatizzanti, loro non sono nei TUOI panni!!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> il fatto è che anche io mi pongo cmq il problema che l'uomo che amo è l'ex della mia amica, che lui l'ha lasciata a causa mia e mi sento in colpa a l punto da quasi giustificare i miei genitori..anche perchè tutti quelli della mia cerchia a cui ho detto tutto la pensano come i miei..ovvero credono che la reazione sia esagerata, ma, considerando il modo in cui abbaimo semppre vissuto, qyuasi normale e che siua un modo per proteggermi da una storia che mi farebbe male, perchè 1) è un avergogna che sia il marito etc. 2) mio marito me la farebbe pagare rendendomoi la vita impossibile udando i bambini 3)dovrei portare via i bambini perchè loro non accetterebbero mai lui qui... (premetto che questa è casa mia e di mio marito ma loro pagano uan quota di mutuo.. e vivono il palazzo accanto e lavorano (compreso mio marito) sotto di noi..


 

MA TU, una opinione che è una, l'avrai si o no?


in 15 anni che hai fatto? lo facevi tu l'amore con quest'uomo o tua sorella, tua padre, tuo zio, il cane, la vicina di casa, il prete, la suora...e tutti quelli della tua cerchia...

*chi ha amato quest'uomo e perchè*..*qui lo puoi dire. prova a partire da qui.*


----------



## Old frastornata (12 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> MA TU, una opinione che è una, l'avrai si o no?
> 
> 
> in 15 anni che hai fatto? lo facevi tu l'amore con quest'uomo o tua sorella, tua padre, tuo zio, il cane, la vicina di casa, il prete, la suora...e tutti quelli della tua cerchia...
> ...


premetto che la nostra storia è cominciata 4 mesi fa anche se ci conosciamo da 15 anni, io certo che ho la mia opinione, lo amo ma ho paura perchè anche solo per separarmi devo affrontare tutta sta baraonda e poi c'è una cosa che ancora non ho detto: la cosa cghe piu' mi terrorizza è l'idea (che ho guardadato in faccia dall'avvocato)  che i miei bambini debbano andare in vacanza da soli con il padre..non per lui che è un bravo padre e molto atttento..ma non mi sono mai separata da lora..e poi magari starebbero con i suoi familiari..brava gente ma ignoranti e retrogradi che farebbewro male all'educazione dei miei figli e lo aiuterebbero a mettermeli contro...mio marito già ora li usa..figuriamoci poi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> premetto che la nostra storia è cominciata 4 mesi fa anche se ci conosciamo da 15 anni, io certo che ho la mia opinione, lo amo ma ho paura perchè anche solo per separarmi devo affrontare tutta sta baraonda e poi c'è una cosa che ancora non ho detto: la cosa che piu' mi terrorizza è l'idea (che ho guardadato in faccia dall'avvocato) che i miei bambini debbano andare in vacanza da soli con il padre..non per lui che è un bravo padre e molto atttento..ma non mi sono mai separata da lora..e *poi magari starebbero con i suoi familiari..brava gente ma ignoranti e retrogradi che farebbewro male all'educazione dei miei figli* e lo aiuterebbero a mettermeli contro...*mio marito già ora li usa..figuriamoci poi*...


Tuo marito?
E tu?
I suoi genitori farebbero male all'educazione dei tuoi figli? E i tuoi genitori? E tu?
Cara ragazza...per quattro mesi di sesso (quante volte figliola?) quello molla moglie e 4 figli?
E a te improvvisamente si squarcia il velo?
Mah...


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> MA TU, una opinione che è una, l'avrai si o no?
> 
> 
> in 15 anni che hai fatto? lo facevi tu l'amore con quest'uomo o tua sorella, tua padre, tuo zio, il cane, la vicina di casa, il prete, la suora...e tutti quelli della tua cerchia...
> ...


amato chi?
lei si è lasciata amare da suo marito perché lui le è sembrato una brava persona.
parole sue, eh.
come vedi, la vita, prima o poi presenta il conto.
si è nascosta per anni dietro una bella facciata. nessuno sapeva realmente come stava frastornata, nemmeno lei. adesso è scoppiata la bomba.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> amato chi?
> lei si è lasciata amare da suo marito perché lui le è sembrato una brava persona.
> parole sue, eh.
> come vedi, la vita, prima o poi presenta il conto.
> si è nascosta per anni dietro una bella facciata. nessuno sapeva realmente come stava frastornata, nemmeno lei. adesso è scoppiata la bomba.


 
Anna...lascia che sia lei a riflettere...io sono d'accordo con te..ma è lei che deve capire ...


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Anna...lascia che sia lei a riflettere...io sono d'accordo con te..ma è lei che deve capire ...


speriamo che lo capisca, allora...


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Novembre 2007)

ed è molto probabile che :

se non fosse stato il marito della persona a cui voleva bene
se non fosse , l'amante, stato stimato dal padre.

se non fosse stato stimato dal marito...

lei non si sarebbe innammorata di lui...

di uno qualsiasi, che NON  avrebbe avuto la considerazione che ha avuto l'amante in queste relazioni, lei non si sarebbe innammorata...perchè tutto questo le permetteva di sentirsi protetta e inconsciamente giustificata.

sto a di' na cazzata?


----------



## Old frastornata (12 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Anna...lascia che sia lei a riflettere...io sono d'accordo con te..ma è lei che deve capire ...


ma lo capite che go voglia di uscire da questa situazione ma ho tantissima PAURA di sbaglaire tutto?? sono TERRORIZZATA all'idea di fare le scelte sbagliate sotto pressioni altrui..ma da sola non riesco a scegliere perchè vorrrei che nessuno (nemmeno io) soffrisse e invece stanno soffrendo tutti!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> ma lo capite che go voglia di uscire da questa situazione ma ho tantissima PAURA di sbaglaire tutto?? sono TERRORIZZATA all'idea di fare le scelte sbagliate sotto pressioni altrui..ma da sola non riesco a scegliere perchè vorrrei che nessuno (nemmeno io) soffrisse e invece stanno soffrendo tutti!!!





è inevitabile.


prendi tempo e sbatti tutti dalla finestra.

tranne i figli.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> ma lo capite che go voglia di uscire da questa situazione ma ho tantissima PAURA di sbaglaire tutto?? sono TERRORIZZATA all'idea di fare le scelte sbagliate sotto pressioni altrui..ma da sola non riesco a scegliere perchè *vorrrei che nessuno (nemmeno io) soffrisse e invece stanno soffrendo tutti*!!!


Te l'ho già scritto: tutto si paga!


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Novembre 2007)

al marito lo mandi da mammà


all'amante da mamma pure esso.

tu rimani in casa con un fucile se tuo padre entra per insegnarti a vivere.

TU PRIMA DI ESSSERE LA SUA BAMBINA, SEI LA MADRE E LA DONNA...RICORDATELO!

dopo qualche* mese*, se ne riparla.

oramai il casino è fatto.

UNA decisione la devi prendere, ci hai messo 15 anni per non averci capito nulla, come pretendi di capirlo ora?e subito?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> ma lo capite che go voglia di uscire da questa situazione ma ho tantissima PAURA di sbaglaire tutto?? sono TERRORIZZATA all'idea di fare le scelte sbagliate sotto pressioni altrui..ma da sola non riesco a scegliere perchè vorrrei che nessuno (nemmeno io) soffrisse e invece stanno soffrendo tutti!!!


Citazione da: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analisi_transazionale#Script.2FCopione


*L'A.T. fornisce anche una teoria dello sviluppo infantile. Il concetto di “**copione**”, tra i più noti in quest'ambito, illustra come molti degli schemi di vita attuali di un soggetto abbiano origine nell'infanzia. Nel quadro del copione, l'A.T. elabora spiegazioni di come l'adulto riproponga continuamente le strategie che ha appreso nell'infanzia, anche quando esse generano risultati dolorosi o autolesionisti: l'A.T. propone così una teoria della **psicopatologia**.*

Frastornata: vai a leggere


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Citazione da: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analisi_transazionale#Script.2FCopione
> 
> 
> *L'A.T. fornisce anche una teoria dello sviluppo infantile. Il concetto di “**copione**”, tra i più noti in quest'ambito, illustra come molti degli schemi di vita attuali di un soggetto abbiano origine nell'infanzia. Nel quadro del copione, l'A.T. elabora spiegazioni di come l'adulto riproponga continuamente le strategie che ha appreso nell'infanzia, anche quando esse generano risultati dolorosi o autolesionisti: l'A.T. propone così una teoria della **psicopatologia**.*
> ...


SPERIAMO....vada...a leggere...


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> ma lo capite che go voglia di uscire da questa situazione ma ho tantissima PAURA di sbaglaire tutto?? sono TERRORIZZATA all'idea di fare le scelte sbagliate sotto pressioni altrui..ma da sola non riesco a scegliere perchè vorrrei che nessuno (nemmeno io) soffrisse e invece stanno soffrendo tutti!!!


capirai... ma senti una cosa: ti hanno tenuta sotto una campana di vetro per tutta la vita?
ma cosa pensi, che per noi sia tutto rose e fiori?
la vita, cara Frasty, o la vivi o la vivi, e nel farlo ti devi fare carico di gioie e dolori e andare avanti.. perché, cara mia, tu ci hai pure il culo di avere il culo parato. guarda che molta gente deve fare e pensare solo basandosi su se stessa...
non so se afferri la differenza...


----------



## Old frastornata (12 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> capirai... ma senti una cosa: ti hanno tenuta sotto una campana di vetro per tutta la vita?
> ma cosa pensi, che per noi sia tutto rose e fiori?
> la vita, cara Frasty, o la vivi o la vivi, e nel farlo ti devi fare carico di gioie e dolori e andare avanti.. perché, cara mia, tu ci hai pure il culo di avere il culo parato. guarda che molta gente deve fare e pensare solo basandosi su se stessa...
> non so se afferri la differenza...


non so quanto conti avere il culo parato se poi dvi fare cio' che glia ltri decidono sia meglio per te..senno' via!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> non so quanto conti avere il culo parato se poi dvi fare cio' che glia ltri decidono sia meglio per te..senno' via!!!


era per dirti che questa- è la tua vita, e non ne hai una di ricambio.
è la tua vita.
meglio sennò via, di una vita che non è e non sarà mai tua.
diglielo -a tutti.


----------



## Old frastornata (13 Novembre 2007)

ieri sera ci siamo detti addio...per il momento..abbiamo deciso che la situazione è precipitata troppo..ieri la ex lo ha minacciato di venire dai miei..sarebbe un disastro...dobbiamo cercare di risolvere le nostre vite stando lontani senza farci del male...molte di voi lo avevano detto...ma io sto soffrendo da matti...non riesco a pensare di stare senza di lui...cerchero' di trovare la srenità per uscire da questo "pantano"ma poi mi auguro che il destino riservi qualcosa anche per noi..per questo amore che non potrà mai morire...io con lui ho provato delle emozioni mai provate in vita mia...ho scoperto l'amore..quello vero..che ti fa sentire bene..ti da' energia..ti riempie l'anima...credetemi se vi dico che quello che provo è forse piu' grande di me!|!!!


----------



## Bruja (13 Novembre 2007)

*frastornata*

Posso comprendere che ti senta spaesata e frastrata, ma come vedi sei in balìa dell'ennesimo ricatto, avete deciso di sistemare le vostre vite stando lontani perchè l'altra ha minacciato di venire dai tuoi..... non discuto sulla bontà della vostra intenzione ma, come vedi, anche se la decisione di stare da soli per risolvere i vostri problemi è giusta, è "sbagliato" il motivo!!! Dovevate farlo per vostra scelta perchè una donna, e parlo di qualunque donna in generale, non dovrebbe essere ricattabile da una ex che dice "informo i tuoi"...... scusa ma io me ne infischierei altamente e le avrei risposto di risolvere in proprio i SUOI problemi con SUO marito che ha una volontà indipendente (si spera) !!!!
Ripeto ti capisco e posso immaginare il tuo stato d'animo ma questa storia dei ricatti è possibile solo perchè tu temi tutti, i tuoi, tuo marito, la gente, insomma vivi una vita di rimessa su quello che gli altri pensano o possono pensare del tuo vissuto!
E' inaccettabile!!!!!!!!!
Sei tu che dovresti informare i tuoi e ribadire che non vuoi interferenze..... ma tant'è .....
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> ieri sera ci siamo detti addio...per il momento..abbiamo deciso che la situazione è precipitata troppo..ieri la ex lo ha minacciato di venire dai miei..sarebbe un disastro...dobbiamo cercare di risolvere le nostre vite stando lontani senza farci del male...molte di voi lo avevano detto...ma io sto soffrendo da matti...non riesco a pensare di stare senza di lui...cerchero' di trovare la srenità per uscire da questo "pantano"ma poi mi auguro che il destino riservi qualcosa anche per noi..per questo amore che non potrà mai morire...io con lui ho provato delle emozioni mai provate in vita mia...ho scoperto l'amore..quello vero..che ti fa sentire bene..ti da' energia..ti riempie l'anima...credetemi se vi dico che quello che provo è forse piu' grande di me!|!!!


scusa ma se lui per te è tutto quello che dici, perchè gli hai detto addio?
non era meglio cercare di risolvere le cose autonomamente, restando uniti nel sentimento?


----------



## Old frastornata (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa ma se lui per te è tutto quello che dici, perchè gli hai detto addio?
> non era meglio cercare di risolvere le cose autonomamente, restando uniti nel sentimento?


stando insieme ci saremmo fatti del male perchè per risolvere i nostri problemi occorrerà fare dei passi indietro..abbiamo sbagliato  a far venire fuori subito la nostra storia..e ora stiamo pagando..lui mi vuole per sè e io ho la questione dei miei e dei bambini ,ora devo risolvere il rapporto con mio marito...lui voleva la rottura e mi avrebbe pressato...io devo farlo ragionandoci perchè i miei figli non devono andarci di mezzo..mio marito deve uscire dalla mia vita con la consapevolezza che non c'è piu' nulla da fare...io ero diventata violenta negli atteggiamneti e nelle parole perchè lui lo odia e mi facevo coinvolgere..ora se trovero' un po' di serenità e penserò solo con la mia testa magari farò le cose nel modo giusto cercando di causare meno sofferenza possibile.. e poi davvero vivo nella speranza che ,una volta risolti tutti questi problemi, possiamo costruirci la nostra vita insieme... credete che sia matta?? vi prego rincuoratemi perchè sto davvero malissimo...


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> stando insieme ci saremmo fatti del male perchè per risolvere i nostri problemi occorrerà fare dei passi indietro..abbiamo sbagliato a far venire fuori subito la nostra storia..e ora stiamo pagando..lui mi vuole per sè e io ho la questione dei miei e dei bambini ,ora devo risolvere il rapporto con mio marito...lui voleva la rottura e mi avrebbe pressato...io devo farlo ragionandoci perchè i miei figli non devono andarci di mezzo..mio marito deve uscire dalla mia vita con la consapevolezza che non c'è piu' nulla da fare...io ero diventata violenta negli atteggiamneti e nelle parole perchè lui lo odia e mi facevo coinvolgere..ora se trovero' un po' di serenità e penserò solo con la mia testa magari farò le cose nel modo giusto cercando di causare meno sofferenza possibile.. e poi davvero vivo nella speranza che ,una volta risolti tutti questi problemi, possiamo costruirci la nostra vita insieme... credete che sia matta?? vi prego rincuoratemi perchè sto davvero malissimo...


non è che per caso stai cedendo ai ricatti di tuo padre, vero?
se questa decisione è unicamente frutto di una tua riflessione profonda, allora ok, vai avanti così...
ma se senti che stai rinunciando a qualcosa di bello, solo per non deludere tuo padre, allora non ci siamo proprio...
forza Frasty!


----------



## Old frastornata (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è che per caso stai cedendo ai ricatti di tuo padre, vero?
> se questa decisione è unicamente frutto di una tua riflessione profonda, allora ok, vai avanti così...
> ma se senti che stai rinunciando a qualcosa di bello, solo per non deludere tuo padre, allora non ci siamo proprio...
> forza Frasty!


è che mi sentivo tra mille fuochi..tutti ch evolevano qualcosa da me..e io con i miei sensi di colpa...credo che se il nostro amore fosse stato meno irruento..meno forte..forse le cose sarebbero andate diversamnete.. allora credo che sia meglio prendere le decisioni con calma..senza pressioni..devo liberarmi di questa famiglia..ma non ci riuscirò dall'oggi al domani e lui voleva tutto e subito..forse cosi' saro' piu' lucida...certo ora sto troppo male...ma spero che tra un po' trovero' un po' di serenità   scusate sto male..


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> è che mi sentivo tra mille fuochi..tutti ch evolevano qualcosa da me..e io con i miei sensi di colpa...credo che se il nostro amore fosse stato meno irruento..meno forte..forse le cose sarebbero andate diversamnete.. allora credo che sia meglio prendere le decisioni con calma..senza pressioni..devo liberarmi di questa famiglia..ma non ci riuscirò dall'oggi al domani e lui voleva tutto e subito..forse cosi' saro' piu' lucida...certo ora sto troppo male...ma spero che tra un po' trovero' un po' di serenità scusate sto male..


lo so che stai male... e mi dispiace...
posso chiederti una cosa?
se non te la senti non rispondere, eh.
quando stai tanto male o hai un grosso problema, di solito a chi ti rivolgi?


----------



## Old frastornata (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo so che stai male... e mi dispiace...
> posso chiederti una cosa?
> se non te la senti non rispondere, eh.
> quando stai tanto male o hai un grosso problema, di solito a chi ti rivolgi?


a dire il vero ho solo una carissima amica con la quale parlo, e ora c'è mia cognata con la quale ho scoperto il rapporto prorpio confidandole diquesta storia...purtroppo però in questo caso è difficile perchè tutti pensano che questa storia mi stia facendo troppo male..e non riescono ad aiutarmi come vorrei...e poi nemmeno ci provo...sto davvero male e ho tanta paura di non farcela...


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> a dire il vero ho solo una carissima amica con la quale parlo, e ora c'è mia cognata con la quale ho scoperto il rapporto prorpio confidandole diquesta storia...purtroppo però in questo caso è difficile perchè tutti pensano che questa storia mi stia facendo troppo male..e non riescono ad aiutarmi come vorrei...e poi nemmeno ci provo...sto davvero male e ho tanta paura di non farcela...


ma infatti... da sola la vedo dura...
hai davvero bisogno di un sostegno esterno, in questo momento.
parla di questo tuo bisogno con la tua psicoterapeuta.
forza, piccolina... tieni duro.


----------



## Old frastornata (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma infatti... da sola la vedo dura...
> hai davvero bisogno di un sostegno esterno, in questo momento.
> parla di questo tuo bisogno con la tua psicoterapeuta.
> forza, piccolina... tieni duro.


la vostra presenza mi sta già dando almeno un po' di sostegno..pensa che mia madre è appena passata per l'ufficio e nemmeno mi ha guardata..mentre a  mio marito che era fuori ha fatto un  sorriso...e pensare che lui(l'uomo ch eamo) ieri mi ha detto di fare un passo verso i miei ,di abbracciarli...non ne avro' il coraggio..mia madre mi sembra gelida..ha un volto tirato...è nera..
ieri sera mio figlio ha detto loro che domenica io non sono andata con loro  e il padre a vedere lo stesso film ma un altro nella sala accanto...credo che questo abbia riacceso i loro sospetti sulla  mia relazione... e subito tac..si ritorna con quelle facce accusatorie..vorrei sforzarmi..ma so che andare da loro non servirebbe ormai per loro sono una delusione..ed io devo uscire da questa situazione..non so come  equando ci riusciro' ma devo farlo...perdonatemi per questi sfoghi ma sto vivendo il periodo peggiore della mia vita...


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> la vostra presenza mi sta già dando almeno un po' di sostegno..pensa che mia madre è appena passata per l'ufficio e nemmeno mi ha guardata..mentre a mio marito che era fuori ha fatto un sorriso...e pensare che lui(l'uomo ch eamo) ieri mi ha detto di fare un passo verso i miei ,di abbracciarli...non ne avro' il coraggio..mia madre mi sembra gelida..ha un volto tirato...è nera..
> ieri sera mio figlio ha detto loro che domenica io non sono andata con loro e il padre a vedere lo stesso film ma un altro nella sala accanto...credo che questo abbia riacceso i loro sospetti sulla mia relazione... e subito tac..si ritorna con quelle facce accusatorie..vorrei sforzarmi..ma so che andare da loro non servirebbe ormai per loro sono una delusione..ed io devo uscire da questa situazione..non so come equando ci riusciro' ma devo farlo...perdonatemi per questi sfoghi ma sto vivendo il periodo peggiore della mia vita...


senti. fai una cosa sana. esci un attimo all'aria aperta, fai un bel respiro e dì a te stessa che tu meriti di vivere bene.
i genitori purtroppo non possiamo sceglierceli, ci tocca tenere quelli che abbiamo, e nemmeno possiamo imporre loro di cambiare il loro modo di vedere la vita. quindi, è fiato sprecato cercare di convincerli di qualcosa di cui non vogliono essere convinti a prescindere.
quello che però puoi fare è lavorare su te stessa, indipendentemente da tutto il resto.
tu hai bisogno di questo, ora... e fallo per te.
e stai tranquilla che niente di brutto potrà succederti, se inizierai a volerti bene.
sarà la più bella avventura della tua vita!
bacio.


----------



## Old frastornata (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti. fai una cosa sana. esci un attimo all'aria aperta, fai un bel respiro e dì a te stessa che tu meriti di vivere bene.
> i genitori purtroppo non possiamo sceglierceli, ci tocca tenere quelli che abbiamo, e nemmeno possiamo imporre loro di cambiare il loro modo di vedere la vita. quindi, è fiato sprecato cercare di convincerli di qualcosa di cui non vogliono essere convinti a prescindere.
> quello che però puoi fare è lavorare su te stessa, indipendentemente da tutto il resto.
> tu hai bisogno di questo, ora... e fallo per te.
> ...


GRAZIE!!!! non sai che voglia ho di uscire anche un attimo, ma questo ufficio è la mia prigione..sto aspettando mia cognata..vorrei mi accompagnasse anche solo due minuti..da sola non me la sento..mi tremano le gambe...e poi...poi la solita paura...se mi vedono uscire da sola i loro volt diventanoa ncora piu' scuri e nn son ancora pronta ad affrontarli...


----------



## Old debby (13 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> ieri sera ci siamo detti addio...per il momento..abbiamo deciso che la situazione è precipitata troppo..ieri la ex lo ha minacciato di venire dai miei..sarebbe un disastro...dobbiamo cercare di risolvere le nostre vite stando lontani senza farci del male...molte di voi lo avevano detto...ma io sto soffrendo da matti...non riesco a pensare di stare senza di lui...cerchero' di trovare la srenità per uscire da questo "pantano"ma poi mi auguro che il destino riservi qualcosa anche per noi..per questo amore che non potrà mai morire...io con lui ho provato delle emozioni mai provate in vita mia...ho scoperto l'amore..quello vero..che ti fa sentire bene..ti da' energia..ti riempie l'anima...credetemi se vi dico che quello che provo è forse piu' grande di me!|!!!


Secondo me è meglio così. Tu devi essere lasciata tranquilla, in questo momento non devi subire altre pressioni, sei già al limite massimo di sopportazione.
E lui prbabilmente anche...
Concordo con chi ha detto che questa decisione andava presa da voi due, e non da un agente esterno (la moglie)...ma ormai è andata così...approfittane e comincia a lavorare solo su te stessa, a riprendere (o a prendere) in mano la tua vita.
Se non sei più ricattabile sarai psicologicamente più forte. Agisci con calma, datti tempo...poi le decisioni matureranno da sole...
Capisco che tu adesso stia malissimo per la perdita del tuo amore, ma vedrai che se il vostro è un sentimento autentico il vostro non sarà un addio.

Un abbraccio
Debby


----------



## Old debby (13 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> GRAZIE!!!! non sai che voglia ho di uscire anche un attimo, ma questo ufficio è la mia prigione..sto aspettando mia cognata..vorrei mi accompagnasse anche solo due minuti..da sola non me la sento..mi tremano le gambe...e poi...poi la solita paura...se mi vedono uscire da sola i loro volt diventanoa ncora piu' scuri e nn son ancora pronta ad affrontarli...


No, così non va bene!! Non devi farti vedere così debole e arrendevole!! Non sei mica una criminale? Hai ammazzato qualcuno? NO!! Sei solo in crisi...capita a tanti no?
Sii forte...e se senti di non esserlo FINGI!! Almeno quando ci sono nei paraggi i tuioi genitori.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> No, così non va bene!! Non devi farti vedere così debole e arrendevole!! Non sei mica una criminale? Hai ammazzato qualcuno? NO!! Sei solo in crisi...capita a tanti no?
> Sii forte...e se senti di non esserlo FINGI!! Almeno quando ci sono nei paraggi i tuioi genitori.


io, invece, penso che mai come adesso, lei possa prendersi il lusso di essere come si sente di essere.
la colpa è anche loro... e che ognuno si prenda le sue responsabilità.
io non rido proprio per niente, se non mi va ridere.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> GRAZIE!!!! non sai che voglia ho di uscire anche un attimo, ma questo ufficio è la mia prigione..sto aspettando mia cognata..vorrei mi accompagnasse anche solo due minuti..da sola non me la sento..mi tremano le gambe...e poi...poi la solita paura...se mi vedono uscire da sola i loro volt diventanoa ncora piu' scuri e nn son ancora pronta ad affrontarli...


senti una cosa...
tua cognata la senti amica?
non vorrei che qualcuno le avesse chiesto di farti da segugio.


----------



## Old frastornata (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> io, invece, penso che mai come adesso, lei possa prendersi il lusso di essere come si sente di essere.
> la colpa è anche loro... e che ognuno si prenda le sue responsabilità.
> io non rido proprio per niente, se non mi va ridere.


hanno ricominciato...mia madre è entrata e mi ha detto : ti ci vuole un applauso!!! con un afaccia ..e poi è andata via...sto male...ora mia cognata va a chiedere cosa è successo ma credo sia per il cinema...


----------



## Old debby (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> io, invece, penso che mai come adesso, lei possa prendersi il lusso di essere come si sente di essere.
> la colpa è anche loro... e che ognuno si prenda le sue responsabilità.
> io non rido proprio per niente, se non mi va ridere.


Ridere no, ma nemmeno strisciare va bene...
Se la vedono così debole avranno gioco facile, e poi nello stato d'animo in cui si trova lei immagino che diventi difficile fare qualsiasi cosa...persino uscire da sola a prendere una boccata d'aria ti proccupa.
Frastornata, immagino come ti senti, vivevo in uno stato perenne di agitazione, facevo fatica anche a mangiare, mi si chiudeva lo stomaco, e meno mangiavo, più perdevo peso e più le mie debolezze e insicurezze crescevano.
Lo so che è dura, ma tira fuori quel pò di grinta che ti resta, pensa a te, alla tua "conservazione"...


----------



## Old debby (13 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> hanno ricominciato...mia madre è entrata e mi ha detto : ti ci vuole un applauso!!! con un afaccia ..e poi è andata via...sto male...ora mia cognata va a chiedere cosa è successo ma credo sia per il cinema...


Senti, ma non puoi andartene via, da sola, per qualche giorno? 
Non riesci a prenderti le ferie? Non puoi continuare a vedere le loro facce incavolate e astiose tutti i santi giorni!!


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> Senti, ma non puoi andartene via, da sola, per qualche giorno?
> Non riesci a prenderti le ferie? Non puoi continuare a vedere le loro facce incavolate e astiose tutti i santi giorni!!


e non può no...
ma scherzi. minimo minimo la murano viva...
frasty ha bisogno che qualcuno si prenda cura di lei, in questo periodo... ma che non faccia parte della sua cerchia familiare, possibilmente.
dio che gran rottura di balle sono le prediche a fin di bene, quando stai male da morire già di tuo e senti intorno solo gente che ti dice fai così fai colà è per il tuo bene è per la famiglia è per sto par de palle...
deve chiedere aiuto a qualcuno che con 'sta banda non c'entra niente.


----------



## Old frastornata (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e non può no...
> ma scherzi. minimo minimo la murano viva...
> frasty ha bisogno che qualcuno si prenda cura di lei, in questo periodo... ma che non faccia parte della sua cerchia familiare, possibilmente.
> dio che gran rottura di balle sono le prediche a fin di bene, quando stai male da morire già di tuo e senti intorno solo gente che ti dice fai così fai colà è per il tuo bene è per la famiglia è per sto par de palle...
> deve chiedere aiuto a qualcuno che con 'sta banda non c'entra niente.


è pazzesco..ho voglia di morire...non ho nessuno..dico nessuno...solo quello stronzo di mio marito che per mantenere intatte le sue priorità finge di volermi aiutare...perchè ormai sa che ha tutti dalla sua parte...e che sono debole..


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> è pazzesco..ho voglia di morire...non ho nessuno..dico nessuno...solo quello stronzo di mio marito che per mantenere intatte le sue priorità finge di volermi aiutare...perchè ormai sa che ha tutti dalla sua parte...e che sono debole..


che cazzo dici... voglia di morire?
ma vengo lì io e vediamo un po'..
minimo -con quella gente che ti circonda mi becco una denuncia.. ma fa niente.
no. seriamente... io se vuoi ti scrivo fino al 2030, se sento che ne hai bisogno...
sono con te. anche se sono mezza matta. io ci sono.


----------



## Old debby (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> che cazzo dici... voglia di morire?
> ma vengo lì io e vediamo un po'..
> minimo -con quella gente che ti circonda mi becco una denuncia.. ma fa niente.
> no. seriamente... io se vuoi ti scrivo fino al 2030, se sento che ne hai bisogno...
> sono con te. anche se sono mezza matta. io ci sono.


Anche io ci sono!!
Dove abiti?


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Frasty, vengo a prenderti e ti porto a fare casino ingiro.
tu hai bisogno di vivere. ti stanno mummificando...
reagisci, piccola, reagisci...


----------



## Old VispaTeresa (13 Novembre 2007)

*Non così...*



frastornata ha detto:


> è pazzesco..ho voglia di morire...non ho nessuno..dico nessuno...solo quello stronzo di mio marito che per mantenere intatte le sue priorità finge di volermi aiutare...perchè ormai sa che ha tutti dalla sua parte...e che sono debole..


Arrivo tardi, (come al solito) in questo post. 
Tu devi fare quello che TI SENTI di fare, per te e per i tuoi figli.
Quando hai cominciato a tradire tuo marito sapevi che sarebbe stato rischioso e pericoloso. Lo so che ti senti schiacciata da tutti, ma devi essere tu e solo tu a decidere. 
- Il tuo amante: _"io ho lasciato la famiglia per te e tu mi devi qualcosa!"_stiamo scherzando? chi ti dice che non l'avrebbe lasciata lo stesso? non accettare pressioni e ricatti di nessun tipo.
- I tuoi genitori: sei sposata e hai due figli, non possono più obbligarti a fare quello che non vuoi.
- Tuo marito: è dalla parte della ragione, tu l'hai tradito, ma cosa ha fatto lui per farsi tradire? le colpe non sono mai solo da una parte anche se naturalmente lui si crogiolerà nel ruolo di vittima.

Fermati e pensa, a quello che vuoi, è l'unica cosa che puoi fare.


----------



## Old frastornata (13 Novembre 2007)

vi ringrazio tutte..siete l'unica ancora ma ora sto troppo male...mia cognata non è ancora tornata per farmi sapere cosa è successo...credetemi non reggo piu'...non so cosa accadrà ma è certo che mi sento morire...


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Frasty, vengo a prenderti e ti porto a fare casino ingiro.
> tu hai bisogno di vivere. ti stanno mummificando...
> reagisci, piccola, reagisci...


... Anna, stai facendo danni a tutto spiano... _colludi_...


----------



## Old frastornata (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Frasty, vengo a prenderti e ti porto a fare casino ingiro.
> tu hai bisogno di vivere. ti stanno mummificando...
> reagisci, piccola, reagisci...


anna sei davvero speciale..magari avessi amiche cosi'...invece sono sola...ancora non so cosa sia successo ma sono neri...devo trovare la forza senno mi ammazzano..


----------



## Bruja (13 Novembre 2007)

*frastornata*



frastornata ha detto:


> è che mi sentivo tra mille fuochi..tutti ch evolevano qualcosa da me..e io con i miei sensi di colpa...credo che se il nostro amore fosse stato meno irruento..meno forte..forse le cose sarebbero andate diversamnete.. allora credo che sia meglio prendere le decisioni con calma..senza pressioni..devo liberarmi di questa famiglia..ma non ci riuscirò dall'oggi al domani e lui voleva tutto e subito..forse cosi' saro' piu' lucida...certo ora sto troppo male...ma spero che tra un po' trovero' un po' di serenità scusate sto male..


 
Il tuo amore è anche una via di fuga.... se identifichi questa realà forse riuscirai a riprenderti la vita e viverla serenamente.  
E' della tua famiglia che devi fare a meno, nel senso che devono capire che non arriveranno a nulla; devi far in modo che capiscano, ed il modo c'è, che falliranno e che non possono fare nulla che possa obbligarti ad adeguarti ai loro disegni.  E tuo marito è il primo che deve saperlo.... devi evitare questo atteggiamento che hai, anche se è fare violenza A TE STESSA, ripeto i tuoi e tuo marito devono capoire che tu non farai quello che loro credono di poterti imporre. Sospendi il rapporto con il tuomante, fai la madre a tutto campo, ignora tuo marito e la tua famiglia e per ignorare intendo proprio non dargli spazio o dialogo.  Tuo marito deve capire che tu sei in casa solo come presenza governativa ed i tuoi quando chiamano devi trovare il modo di dire che hai da fare e chiudere la comunicazione, se sei sul lavoro non parlare, niente visite, niente chiacchiere.............cavolo hai presente Gandhi?......... si chiama resistenza passiva e ha sbriciolato l'impero britannico, prova ad applicarla per qualche tempo con metodo.... credimi avrai risultati tangibili.  Nulla è più difficile che perseguire o influenzare chi non lascia spazio ed ascolto!!!!! A me ha sempre pagato alla grande anche con chi credeva di essere molto furbo..........
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (13 Novembre 2007)

*frastornata*



frastornata ha detto:


> anna sei davvero speciale..magari avessi amiche cosi'...invece sono sola...ancora non so cosa sia successo ma sono neri...devo trovare la forza senno mi ammazzano..


La tua prima nemica è la paura..... cosa vuoi che facciano.... lo sai vero che sei maggiorenne ed in grado di intendere e di volere e che esistono anche le denunce se caso mai qualcuno si facesse delle strane idee??? La tua paura è più potente di loro, vincila e vedrai che loro saranno impotenti, e ti ho detto come....
Non serve fare la guerra, basta fare in modo che loro la facciano ai mulini a vento!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

*Frastornata*

Sei frastornata anche perché tu non vuoi che nessuno si arrabbi con te (non che nessuno soffra: chi non vuole far soffrire gli altri non si comporta come te) e stai male perché vedi che i tuoi atti hanno delle conseguenze. Ma non è possibile agire senza conseguenze e non si sceglie cosa fare senza metterle in conto e senza assumersi le responsabilità relative.
Non basta dire che son tutti creduli e tu l'unica povera vittima.
Forse la terapia farà il miracolo di avviarti all'uscita dall'adolescenza a cui sei arrivata solo ora dopo una vita nell'infanzia.


----------



## Bruja (13 Novembre 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei frastornata anche perché tu non vuoi che nessuno si arrabbi con te (non che nessuno soffra: chi non vuole far soffrire gli altri non si comporta come te) e stai male perché vedi che i tuoi atti hanno delle conseguenze. Ma non è possibile agire senza conseguenze e non si sceglie cosa fare senza metterle in conto e senza assumersi le responsabilità relative.
> Non basta dire che son tutti creduli e tu l'unica povera vittima.
> Forse la terapia farà il miracolo di avviarti all'uscita dall'adolescenza a cui sei arrivata solo ora dopo una vita nell'infanzia.


Appunto, la paura in lei ha come compagna la voglia di compiacere tutti, non è mai stata abituata ad accettare i NO ed a vederli come normali espressioni di pareri e non come condanne...   Resto del parere che niemnte la potrà aiutare salvo se stessa ed una buona terapia professionale. Ha bisogno di conforto, è palese, ma anche di uno piccolo scrollone che le mostri la piccineria delle cose che teme, che sono piccole come le persone che le esternano, madre compresa.
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Anna, stai facendo danni a tutto spiano... _colludi_...


colludo colludo... ma sono in buona fede... fidati...
sei tu che sei un attimo prevenuto su tutto. ma è un problema tuo e di slancio -sempre tuo- verso il prossimo.
io non ho di questi problemi. io empatizzo con tutti. fino a prova contaria.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> anna sei davvero speciale..magari avessi amiche cosi'...invece sono sola...ancora non so cosa sia successo ma sono neri...devo trovare la forza senno mi ammazzano..


non sei sola...
questa cosa, se non altro ti servirà a capire l'amicizia vera. incondizionata e incondizionabile, soprattutto.
tesoro... tieni duro...


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei frastornata anche perché tu non vuoi che nessuno si arrabbi con te (non che nessuno soffra: chi non vuole far soffrire gli altri non si comporta come te) e stai male perché vedi che i tuoi atti hanno delle conseguenze. Ma non è possibile agire senza conseguenze e non si sceglie cosa fare senza metterle in conto e senza assumersi le responsabilità relative.
> Non basta dire che son tutti creduli e tu l'unica povera vittima.
> Forse la terapia farà il miracolo di avviarti all'uscita dall'adolescenza a cui sei arrivata solo ora dopo una vita nell'infanzia.


Persa, ma hai almeno idea del muro che le hanno eretto contro e intorno?
già è fragile di suo... immagina contro quale corazzata deve combattere...
da sola non ce la può fare...
diamole una mano davvero...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Persa, ma hai almeno idea del muro che le hanno eretto contro e intorno?
> già è fragile di suo... immagina contro quale corazzata deve combattere...
> da sola non ce la può fare...
> diamole una mano davvero...


Chi è "viziata" non è "viziosa", ma deve ribellarsi ugualmente.
Frastornata ha interiorizzato un comportamento che sì le è stato imposto, ma dal quale può uscire solo comportandosi con maturità e non certi mantenendo sempre lo stesso ruolo con tutti siano, marito, amante o ...noi!


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi è "viziata" non è "viziosa", ma deve ribellarsi ugualmente.
> Frastornata ha interiorizzato un comportamento che sì le è stato imposto, ma dal quale può uscire solo comportandosi con maturità e non certi mantenendo sempre lo stesso ruolo con tutti siano, marito, amante o ...noi!


la maturità va interiorizzata...
non tutti hanno la fortuna di crescere in una famiglia in cui i genitori sono felici di vederti "crescere"...
se ti becchi il padre padrone, capitano d'industria che solo lui sa, che solo lui capisce e tutti gli altri sono coglioni...
e sono le persone come Frasty che vanno aiutate.


----------



## Old frastornata (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> la maturità va interiorizzata...
> non tutti hanno la fortuna di crescere in una famiglia in cui i genitori sono felici di vederti "crescere"...
> se ti becchi il padre padrone, capitano d'industria che solo lui sa, che solo lui capisce e tutti gli altri sono coglioni...
> e sono le persone come Frasty che vanno aiutate.


non so come ringraziarti forse sei una delle poche (insieme a debby e altre con cui mi scuso se non le cito) ch eha capito come mi sento davvero..mia cognata mi ha appena detto che non mi riconosce..che non sono io..si sa mi conosce da 16 anni ma non mi ha mai vista innamorata..conosce di me la laureata razionale che gestisce l'impresa di famiglia e non fa una piega..e dice che anche i miei non mi riconoscono ..ma loro mi ritengono na stupida ch eha perso la testa....


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> non so come ringraziarti forse sei una delle poche (insieme a debby e altre con cui mi scuso se non le cito) ch eha capito come mi sento davvero..mia cognata mi ha appena detto che non mi riconosce..che non sono io..si sa mi conosce da 16 anni ma non mi ha mai vista innamorata..conosce di me la laureata razionale che gestisce l'impresa di famiglia e non fa una piega..e dice che anche i miei non mi riconoscono ..ma loro mi ritengono na stupida ch eha perso la testa....


è tutto tutto normale, non ti preoccupare..
tua cognata era di vedetta e più di tanto non potevi e non puoi farci affidamento...
anche per lei vige la legge che quando si sveglierà sarà sempre troppo tardi... e nel frattempo io spero per te che tu le sarai a qualche miglio di distanza..
è una lotta, cara Frasty, ma tu non mollare...
l'amore ti ha risvegliata, anche se dentro di te maturerai l'idea e la convnzione che era tutto sbagliato...
sei una eletta... l'amore ti ha svegliata!
non farti riassorbire dalla truppa antisfondamento che ti vive attorno.
sei già in là... e non te ne rendi conto..
lui, il tuo amante, è stato solo un tramite...
nella vita queste occasioni capitano al volo una volta o due al massimo.
vedi di non perdere il treno per te stessa, ok?
tutti gli altri mandali a fanculo.
sono con te.


----------



## Old frastornata (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> è tutto tutto normale, non ti preoccupare..
> tua cognata era di vedetta e più di tanto non potevi e non puoi farci affidamento...
> anche per lei vige la legge che quando si sveglierà sarà sempre troppo tardi... e nel frattempo io spero per te che tu le sarai a qualche miglio di distanza..
> è una lotta, cara Frasty, ma tu non mollare...
> ...


loro sono li' a condannare e io a morire...lo amo..so che ora era impossibile..ma anche questa vita lo è...giuro che voglio andare avanti per i bambini ma ora non ho forze,...tra 15 minuti li vado a prendere a scuola...almeno abbraccio loro e mi sento meglio..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

*Frastornata*

Mi sembri sempre meno...frastornata.
Credo che nella vita, così come fai qui, consideri davvero solo chi ti appoggia e dai del crudele/stronzo/manipolatore/insensibile chi ti contraddice.
Ti avranno anche costretta a subire la loro volontà, ma ti sei fatta andare bene questo ruolo finché coincideva con la tua e nei hai ricavato quel che ti andava bene.


----------



## Nobody (13 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> lui ha subito lasciato la famiglia ma io non glielo avevo chiesto..ora pretende che io faccia subito le mie scelte o cmq che tratti mio marito come un cane solo perchè lui lo odia.. io non me la sento perchè i miei figli soffrirebbero troppo, vorrei provare a farlo uscire dalla mia vita senza troppe guerre, so che è difficile perchè lui è furioso e mi renderebbe la vita un iferno, ma forse se gli faccio meno male riesco almeno a non essere giudicata dai miei figli.. io lo amo *e lui ama me ma ritiene di non poter aspettare troppo e oggi mi ha detto basta, o quello che voglio ora o basta*...sono disperata ma confusa..


Strano tipo di amore...rifletti bene, anche col cuore.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Novembre 2007)

*buon giorno cara*



frastornata ha detto:


> non so come ringraziarti forse sei una delle poche (insieme a debby e altre con cui mi scuso se non le cito) ch eha capito come mi sento davvero..mia cognata mi ha appena detto che non mi riconosce..che non sono io..si sa mi conosce da 16 anni ma non mi ha mai vista innamorata..conosce di me la laureata razionale che gestisce l'impresa di famiglia e non fa una piega..e dice che anche i miei non mi riconoscono ..ma loro mi ritengono na stupida ch eha perso la testa....


 
Frastostornata ti vorrei fare questa domanda.

Se non esistesse questa persona di cui ti sei innamorata, lasceresti tuo marito ?

Non è necessario che tu dia una risposta qui, a noi, a me, ma a te stessa.

Rifletti con calma...per quanto sia difficile farlo in quel casino di tensioni che ti circolano intorno.

Prova a risponderti...osservati mentre ti pono questa domanda...osserva la voce piu'profonda....quella piu' sincera ---quella di cui si ha piu' paura di solito...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Novembre 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Strano tipo di amore...rifletti bene, anche col cuore.


Già.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





x frastornata: e te lo dice un uomo...che ha" scelto"...e come te ha vissuto e forse vive i conflitti piu' difficili da gestire...


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembri sempre meno...frastornata.
> Credo che nella vita, così come fai qui, consideri davvero solo chi ti appoggia e dai del crudele/stronzo/manipolatore/insensibile chi ti contraddice.
> Ti avranno anche costretta a subire la loro volontà, ma ti sei fatta andare bene questo ruolo finché coincideva con la tua e nei hai ricavato quel che ti andava bene.


peccato, sai, Persa, che nella vita nessuno la appoggi per il verso giusto.
 la appoggiano solo se lei corrisponde al loro ideale di vita.
bella banda...
è facile appoggiare così...


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> loro sono li' a condannare e io a morire...lo amo..so che ora era impossibile..ma anche questa vita lo è...giuro che voglio andare avanti per i bambini ma ora non ho forze,...tra 15 minuti li vado a prendere a scuola...almeno abbraccio loro e mi sento meglio..


e tu sei qui a vivere.
niente di peggio -al mondo- di chi ha rinunciato. sono i più grandi inquisitori.
vai per la tua strada, Frasty. io ti accompagno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> peccato, sai, Persa, che nella vita nessuno la appoggi per il verso giusto.
> la appoggiano solo se lei corrisponde al loro ideale di vita.
> bella banda...
> è facile appoggiare così...


Forse la villa, la piscina, la scuola privata per i figli, le vacanze, la possibilità di laurearsi anche avendo figli perché c'è chi ti dà una mano, un marito debole che non esprimeva grandi esigenze  ...piacevano anche a lei


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse la villa, la piscina, la scuola privata per i figli, le vacanze, la possibilità di laurearsi anche avendo figli perché c'è chi ti dà una mano, un marito debole che non esprimeva grandi esigenze ...piacevano anche a lei


le piacevano come può piacere un film del cazzo prima di vedere "il gusto degli altri".
il paragone è forse minimalista, ma serve a farti capire che: bendetta l'ora in cui ci svegliamo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> le piacevano come puù piacere un film del cazzo prima di vedere "il gusto degli altri".
> il paragone è forse minimalista, ma serve a farti capire che: bendetta l'ora in cui ci svegliamo...


Benedetta l'ora ...se Frastornata si sveglia davvero e si avvia alla maturità.
A me sembra che la sua sia solo una rivolta adolescenziale in cui contraddittoriamente si vuole tutto e subito senza assumersi nessuna responsabilità. Crescere è doloroso. Lei vuole la libertà dell'emancipazione adulta senza essere disposta a pagarne il prezzo


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Benedetta l'ora ...se Frastornata si sveglia davvero e si avvia alla maturità.
> A me sembra che la sua sia solo una rivolta adolescenziale in cui contraddittoriamente si vuole tutto e subito senza assumersi nessuna responsabilità. Crescere è doloroso. Lei vuole la libertà dell'emancipazione adulta senza essere disposta a pagarne il prezzo


se voleva solo questo non si sarebbe messa nella condizione di pagare questo "pedaggio".
è in buona fede. su questo non ho dubbio alcuno.


----------



## Old fay (13 Novembre 2007)

Cara Frasty, Anna A ti ha detto una grande cosa. Quest'uomo è stato il tamite per ritrovarti. Che sia lui o meno non so ma è così. E' normale che tutti ti stiano contro, tutti vorrebbero che noi marcisismo nell'infelicità...invece solo tu sai cosa provi dentro. Io ho vissuto come te, un giorno mi sono svegliata e....avete mai visto Tunnel, programma satirico, quel ragazzo in come che si sveglia e trova tutto cambiato...io! Io mi sento così, non ho nessuno contro per fortuna, anzi...oggi mi sentivo molto carina, forse lo ero, mio marito nemmeno mi ha guardata. mio marito è sempre stato cosìl e a prima cosa che gli è venuta in mente era sapere se le cose che avevo addosso le avessi comprate con i suoi soldi...MAI!  Ecco come ho vissuto io. Frasty, va per la tua strada.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> loro sono li' a condannare e io a morire...lo amo..so che ora era impossibile..ma anche questa vita lo è...giuro che voglio andare avanti per i bambini ma ora non ho forze,...tra 15 minuti li vado a prendere a scuola...almeno abbraccio loro e mi sento meglio..


 
Feastornata, questo è melodramma, non è amore.

Se tu amassi , e non sono io a volerlo negare, tu ti sentiresti piu' forte, reagiresti con maggior orgoglio, non ti lasceresti spaventare da un coltello di papà...li chiameresti al tavolo e a loro comunicheresti la tua decisione con i migliori argomenti che saprebbe trovare questo amore.

Potresti decidere di voler stare da sola coi tuoi figli per il breve periodo.

potresti chiedere loro di rinnovare la loro fiducia perchè li ami e comprendi il loro disagio.

potresti ricordare loro che sei una Donna, e non piu' solo la loro bambina, e che devono ripsttare questa tua scelta.

Potresti ricordare loro che i ruoli all'interni del villaggio familiare ( lavorativi ) _potrebbero_ rimanere gli stessi...

Potresti loro ricordare che non è attraverso il loro rancore che la situazione puo' migliorare.

Potresti starli ad ascoltare con attenzione, ma forte di questo amore andare avanti per la tua strada.

Diversamente, se dovessero ancora osteggiarti..la scelta è solo una....

dai loro il tempo...serena e forte ti devono vedere, non fragile come una bimba alla quale è stato negato il permesso.

Questo a loro darà la forza di credere in quello che tu credi, se ci credi davvero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> se voleva solo questo non si sarebbe messa nella condizione di pagare questo "pedaggio".
> è in buona fede. su questo non ho dubbio alcuno.


Ma io non metto in dubbio la sua buona fede!!! Certi ruoli appresi condizionano! Ovvio che condizionano tanto più procurano vantaggi, ma non credo che che ce la racconti, al massimo se la racconta! Così come crede che siano cose fondamentali i beni materiali che teme di far perdere ai figli (che mai i nonni toglierebbero perché perderebbero il loro potere) e non si accorge di togliere invece loro la tranquillità e il diritto a restare fuori dalle responsabilità chiedendo a un bambino di 11 anni cosa deve fare!
Mica credo che lo faccia con crudeltà per far carico a suo figlio del peso della situazione...però lo sta facendo. In buona fede.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Cara Frasty, Anna A ti ha detto una grande cosa. Quest'uomo è stato il tamite per ritrovarti. Che sia lui o meno non so ma è così. E' normale che tutti ti stiano contro, tutti vorrebbero che noi marcisismo nell'infelicità...invece solo tu sai cosa provi dentro. Io ho vissuto come te, un giorno mi sono svegliata e....avete mai visto Tunnel, programma satirico, quel ragazzo in come che si sveglia e trova tutto cambiato...io! Io mi sento così, non ho nessuno contro per fortuna, anzi...oggi mi sentivo molto carina, forse lo ero, mio marito nemmeno mi ha guardata. mio marito è sempre stato cosìl e a prima cosa che gli è venuta in mente era sapere se le cose che avevo addosso le avessi comprate con i suoi soldi...MAI! Ecco come ho vissuto io. Frasty, va per la tua strada.


Fay! vedi? la vita toglie e la vita dà...
il tipo di tunnel che si risveglia con la musica dei pooh e non si ricorda niente dal 1970?

















ancora con l'eskimo addosso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Cara Frasty, Anna A ti ha detto una grande cosa. Quest'uomo è stato il tamite per ritrovarti. Che sia lui o meno non so ma è così. E' normale che tutti ti stiano contro, tutti vorrebbero che noi marcisismo nell'infelicità...invece solo tu sai cosa provi dentro. Io ho vissuto come te, un giorno mi sono svegliata e....avete mai visto Tunnel, programma satirico, quel ragazzo in come che si sveglia e trova tutto cambiato...io! Io mi sento così, non ho nessuno contro per fortuna, anzi...oggi mi sentivo molto carina, forse lo ero, mio marito nemmeno mi ha guardata. mio marito è sempre stato cosìl e a prima cosa che gli è venuta in mente era sapere se le cose che avevo addosso le avessi comprate con i suoi soldi...MAI! Ecco come ho vissuto io. Frasty, va per la tua strada.


Fay perché hai ancora bisogno di sentirti dire che sei carina?


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Novembre 2007)

*anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> se voleva solo questo non si sarebbe messa nella condizione di pagare questo "pedaggio".
> è in buona fede. su questo non ho dubbio alcuno.


 
certo che c'è la buona fede.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma io non metto in dubbio la sua buona fede!!! Certi ruoli appresi condizionano! Ovvio che condizionano tanto più procurano vantaggi, ma non credo che che ce la racconti, al massimo se la racconta! Così come crede che siano cose fondamentali i beni materiali che teme di far perdere ai figli (che mai i nonni toglierebbero perché perderebbero il loro potere) e non si accorge di togliere invece loro la tranquillità e il diritto a restare fuori dalle responsabilità chiedendo a un bambino di 11 anni cosa deve fare!
> Mica credo che lo faccia con crudeltà per far carico a suo figlio del peso della situazione...però lo sta facendo. In buona fede.


c'è di che discuterne...
è un vero ginepraio di paradisi artificiali, la vita di Frasty e dei suoi figli...


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fay perché hai ancora bisogno di sentirti dire che sei carina?


non è che serve... è che ogni tanto fa bene al cuore anche sentirselo dire.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> c'è di che discuterne...
> è un vero ginepraio di paradisi artificiali, la vita di Frasty e dei suoi figli...


Anna A non siamo tutte uguali: c'è chi si vende l'anima per quelle cose...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> c'è di che discuterne...
> è un vero ginepraio di paradisi artificiali, la vita di Frasty e dei suoi figli...


chi piu' e chi meno...nessuno ne è immune...o quantomeno ne è stato...


----------



## Old fay (13 Novembre 2007)

Perchè ca@@o, possibile non si sia accorto di come stavo? Lui è sempre stato così. Il mio amante mi ha riempita di coccole e complimenti, lui, un orso...una cosa da stringere il cuore. nemmeno una parola...è nel suo mondo di egoismo!!! Non ho bisogno di snetirmelo dire era per fare un esempio dicome ci si senta in coma....e di come risvegliarsi faccia bene, faccia recueprare dignità. io l'avevo eprsa. Si, anna A, quel tipo di Tunnel che dici tu, sono io!!! Morta dal 1991!!!!! Rinata nel 2005!!


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Feastornata, questo è melodramma, non è amore.
> 
> Se tu amassi , e non sono io a volerlo negare, tu ti sentiresti piu' forte, reagiresti con maggior orgoglio, non ti lasceresti spaventare da un coltello di papà...li chiameresti al tavolo e a loro comunicheresti la tua decisione con i migliori argomenti che saprebbe trovare questo amore.
> 
> ...


 
Micia, metti una firma che è una verità incontrovertibile... 
se capisci appieno la tua firma, dovresti anche capire che quando si è il palla... è difficile discernere.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Micia, metti una firma che è una verità incontrovertibile...
> se capisci appieno la tua firma, dovresti anche capire che quando si è il palla... è difficile discernere.


 
petta che non ho capito bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ..riprova e scusa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Perchè ca@@o, possibile non si sia accorto di come stavo? Lui è sempre stato così. Il mio amante mi ha riempita di coccole e complimenti, lui, un orso...una cosa da stringere il cuore. nemmeno una parola...è nel suo mondo di egoismo!!! Non ho bisogno di snetirmelo dire era per fare un esempio dicome ci si senta in coma....e di come risvegliarsi faccia bene, faccia recueprare dignità. io l'avevo eprsa. Si, anna A, quel tipo di Tunnel che dici tu, sono io!!! Morta dal 1991!!!!! Rinata nel 2005!!


Ma a te interessa il commento di quello che ti fischia dietro dal ponteggio?
A quattordici/sedicianni, quando non hai ancora consapevolezza della tua femminilità, può essere una conferma anche quel fischio...ma da adulte ti interessa avere l'attenzione solo di chi vuoi tu.
Se da tuo marito non vuoi davvero più nulla, se ti ha spenta nel corso degli anni, per quale cavolo di motivo ti accorgi se ti dice o no che sei carina? Potrebbe non dirtelo perché lo sei sempre e comunque, perché lo sei anche appena alzata al mattino e comunque di questo dovresti sentirti sicura tu.
Non sviare sai bene di cosa sto parlando.
Perché hai questa insicurezza e questo bisogno di rassicurazioni oltre ogni ragionevolezza?! Dalle cose che scrivi potrei immaginarti una donna appassita e squallida, una Pina Fantozzi che ricerca un minimo di apprezzamento...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Cerca di capire che non ti faccio complimenti, ma ti invito a scavare per capire dov'è il nodo che ti fa cercare uomini più vecchi da cui cerchi complimenti come chi cerca acqua nel deserto.
Chi ti ha amata tanto male?


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> petta che non ho capito bene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi sa che sono io che non ho capito bene...
magari prova a spiegarmi come interpreti tu la tua firma su mozart.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è che serve... è che ogni tanto fa bene al cuore anche sentirselo dire.


Secondo te John Wayne aveva bisogno di sentirsi dire che era alto?


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi sa che sono io che non ho capito bene...
> magari prova a spiegarmi come interpreti tu la tua firma su mozart.


 
Dovrei mettremi a parlare di come sto imparando a considerare la "religione"...ma non credo che sia il contesto giusto, e non ne ho nemmeno il tempo perchè ora devo andare, stasera magari te lo spiego con l 'attenzione necessaria se ti va...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Secondo te John Wayne aveva bisogno di sentirsi dire che era alto?





















mi fate mori...

ciao pupe..vado..


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Perchè ca@@o, possibile non si sia accorto di come stavo? Lui è sempre stato così. Il mio amante mi ha riempita di coccole e complimenti, lui, un orso...una cosa da stringere il cuore. nemmeno una parola...è nel suo mondo di egoismo!!! Non ho bisogno di snetirmelo dire era per fare un esempio dicome ci si senta in coma....e di come risvegliarsi faccia bene, faccia recueprare dignità. io l'avevo eprsa. Si, anna A, quel tipo di Tunnel che dici tu, sono io!!! Morta dal 1991!!!!! Rinata nel 2005!!


sappi che ti capisco.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Secondo te John Wayne aveva bisogno di sentirsi dire che era alto?


ma che cazz di paragone, è, scusami?


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi fate mori...
> 
> ciao pupe..vado..


la tua firma me la spieghi, però, prima o poi...
ciao.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma che cazz di paragone, è, scusami?


Era un paragone per dire che Fay ha bisogno di altro e non lo vuole capire e che quello che nota che le viene detto o non detto ha la funzione di distoglierla dalla radice del suo problema.
John avrà avuto bisogno magari di sentirsi dire che era un bravo attore (benché lo fosse), ma non certo che era alto. Fay deve capire di cosa ha bisogno e non è sentirsi dire che è carina.


----------



## Old frastornata (13 Novembre 2007)

mi pare che alcuni non abbiano compreso il mio stato d'animo...si parla di melodramma...credo solo di aver scoperto cos'è l'amore, a 32 anni e con l'uomo che tutti credono sbagliato...
s
mettersi a tavola con i miei è un'impresa impossibile...ogni volta che ho cercato di parlare con loro siamo finiti quasi alle mani..mia madre mi ha insultata con le peggiori parole, mio padre ha preso il coltello..insomma sono fuori..pensano a questa cosa 24 ore al giorni..si sono trasformati fisicamnete..mio padre qualche giorno fa è andato in ospedale con la pressione altissima..sembra una tragedia..ma per tutta la famiglia è una reazione normale...per loro si è rotto L'INCANTESIMO dell afamiglia perfetta e questo non va...no..no.. e purtroppo io sono vissuta in qwuesta mentalità...per questo rispondo all'amica che se non ci fosse stato quest'uomo, o meglio se non avessi scoperto cos'è l'amore...ebbene forse ora non lascerei mio marito...avrei continuato a pensare che questo era tutto..questo meritavo e mi sarei accontentata fino a...quando ..questo non lo so...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> mi pare che alcuni non abbiano compreso il mio stato d'animo...si parla di melodramma...credo solo di aver scoperto cos'è l'amore, a 32 anni e con l'uomo che tutti credono sbagliato...
> s
> mettersi a tavola con i miei è un'impresa impossibile...ogni volta che ho cercato di parlare con loro siamo finiti quasi alle mani..mia madre mi ha insultata con le peggiori parole, mio padre ha preso il coltello..insomma sono fuori..pensano a questa cosa 24 ore al giorni..si sono trasformati fisicamnete..mio padre qualche giorno fa è andato in ospedale con la pressione altissima..sembra una tragedia..ma per tutta la famiglia è una reazione normale...per loro si è rotto L'INCANTESIMO dell afamiglia perfetta e questo non va...no..no.. e purtroppo io sono vissuta in qwuesta mentalità...per questo rispondo all'amica che se non ci fosse stato quest'uomo, o meglio se non avessi scoperto cos'è l'amore...ebbene forse ora non lascerei mio marito...avrei continuato a pensare che questo era tutto..questo meritavo e mi sarei accontentata fino a...quando ..questo non lo so...


Sei in una fase di elaborazione parziale, devi continuare la terapia e comprendere meglio te stessa prima di prendere decisioni


----------



## Old frastornata (13 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei in una fase di elaborazione parziale, devi continuare la terapia e comprendere meglio te stessa prima di prendere decisioni


stamattina ho saltato la seduta..anche perchè mi sento cosi' male che mi sembra inutile..so che non lo è ma a volte mi sembra che la psicanalista facci afinta di compatirmi...sarà il suo lavoro...ma non so...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> stamattina ho saltato la seduta..anche perchè mi sento cosi' male che mi sembra inutile..so che non lo è ma a volte mi sembra che la psicanalista facci afinta di compatirmi...sarà il suo lavoro...ma non so...


Salti le sedute perché hai resistenze a uscire da un ruolo che anche se ti fa soffrire è l'unico che conosci perché l'hai sempre ricoperto. Hai paura del cambiamento (interno). Vai fiduciosa è l'unica tua via di salvezza.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Novembre 2007)

E se lui ti dicesse che torna dalla moglie e non dovete più vedervi nè sentirvi? che faresti? Lasceresti tuo marito?


----------



## Old frastornata (13 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E se lui ti dicesse che torna dalla moglie e non dovete più vedervi nè sentirvi? che faresti? Lasceresti tuo marito?


in realtà è proprio quello che io gli avevo chiesto visto che abbiamo deciso cmq di lasciarci per ora..io gli ho setto di tornare dai suoi figli perchè solo cosi' puo' sopravvivere...la moglie glieli ha messi contro e ora che non ha piu' me è tutto piu' doloroso..certo lo era cmq ma ora sarà diverso..lei d'altronde non ha prove del tradimento anche se si dice sicura..per cui credo che lo farebbe tornare solo perchè conn 4 figli è dura..lui non era d'accordo perchè dice che ormai la situazione è allo stremo e ha paura che i filgi soffrirebbero di piu'.. per quel che riguarda me..ripeto..mio marito mi puo' servire per affr ancarmi dai miei..ma ormai non abbiamo piu' nulla da spartire se non i figli e una vita di falsità perchè io non lo amo..provo affetto, mi dispiace averlo tradito..ma lui non è mai stato un santo e me ne ha fatte passare tante con il suo caratteraccio...se mi sono innamorata di un altro un motivo ci dovrà pur essere.....


----------



## Grande82 (13 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> in realtà è proprio quello che io gli avevo chiesto visto che abbiamo deciso cmq di lasciarci per ora..io gli ho setto di tornare dai suoi figli perchè solo cosi' puo' sopravvivere...la moglie glieli ha messi contro e ora che non ha piu' me è tutto piu' doloroso..certo lo era cmq ma ora sarà diverso..lei d'altronde non ha prove del tradimento anche se si dice sicura..per cui credo che lo farebbe tornare solo perchè conn 4 figli è dura..lui non era d'accordo perchè dice che ormai la situazione è allo stremo e ha paura che i filgi soffrirebbero di piu'.. per quel che riguarda me..ripeto..mio marito mi puo' servire per affr ancarmi dai miei..ma ormai non abbiamo piu' nulla da spartire se non i figli e una vita di falsità perchè io non lo amo..provo affetto, mi dispiace averlo tradito..ma lui non è mai stato un santo e me ne ha fatte passare tante con il suo caratteraccio...se mi sono innamorata di un altro un motivo ci dovrà pur essere.....


no, cara, quello che intendevo e se lui stasera ti chiamasse e ti dicesse che ci ha riflettuto e ama la moglie e vuole tornare da lei DEFINITTIVAMENTE. 
Tu che faresti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> in realtà è proprio quello che io gli avevo chiesto visto che abbiamo deciso cmq di lasciarci per ora..*io gli ho detto di tornare dai suoi figli perchè solo cosi' puo' sopravvivere...la moglie glieli ha messi contro e ora che non ha piu' me è tutto piu' doloroso..*certo lo era cmq ma ora sarà diverso..*lei d'altronde non ha prove del tradimento* anche se si dice sicura..per cui credo che *lo farebbe tornare solo perchè con 4 figli è dura.*.lui non era d'accordo perchè dice che ormai la situazione è allo stremo e ha paura che i figli soffrirebbero di piu'.. per quel che riguarda me..ripeto..*mio marito mi puo' servire per affrancarmi dai miei..ma ormai non abbiamo piu' nulla da spartire se non i figli e una vita di falsità perchè io non lo amo*..provo affetto, mi dispiace averlo tradito..ma lui non è mai stato un santo e me ne ha fatte passare tante con il suo caratteraccio...*se mi sono innamorata di un altro un motivo ci dovrà pur essere...*..


Cara dici delle cose... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Credo che tu non ti renda conto.


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2007)

MAH!


----------



## Old frastornata (13 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, cara, quello che intendevo e se lui stasera ti chiamasse e ti dicesse che ci ha riflettuto e ama la moglie e vuole tornare da lei DEFINITTIVAMENTE.
> Tu che faresti?


impossibile..sul suo amore non ho dubbi...quindi non ci penso nemmeno..è solo che sono convinta che se la nostra storia non fosse venuta fuori cosi' presto e in un modo eclatante le cose sarebbero andate diversamente...mettetevi nei miei panni...lo amo, ma per il mio vissuto sono una che si sente sempre in colpa..figuriamoci ora che so che soffre in solitudine a causa delle mie paure...vorrei che almeno avesse vicino i figli...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

*O.T. L'asso nella manica*

Anni fa avevo fatto vedere il celeberrimo film "L'asso nella manica" con Kirk Duglas ai bambini.
Per chi non l'avessi visto il film racconta la vicenda di un cronista che per rilanciare la sua carriera ritarda i soccorsi a un poveretto bloccato in una miniera per poter gestire lo scoop finché alla fine il poveretto muore.
I bambini nel considerare la vicenda avevano trovato come cosa più grave che, tra le varie nefandezze, il giornalista fosse andato a letto (si vede solo che si baciano) con la moglie del proprietario della locanda che lo ospita.
Ho dovuto far elencare tutte le azioni scorrette perché riconoscessero che era più grave che avesse lasciato morire il minatore.
Sorvoliamo che per i bambini è difficile comprendere i legami causa effetto e che comprendono meglio le responsabilità che possono vivere.
Credo che Frastornata dovrebbe fare un elenco delle azioni commesse da tutti e stilare una classifica di quelle più gravi.
Mi sembra sorprendente che possa sentirsi in colpa perché il suo amante si sente solo e non per il tradimento al marito, all'amica e non si preoccupi del dolore dei quattro figli del suo amato (ma quanto lo ama se i suoi figli li considera in quel modo?) e immagini che la moglie potrebbe comprendere e credere ad altre menzogne che gli suggerisce di rifilargli per "comodo"?!
Ma i sentimenti puri, si è capito, li provano solo lei e il suo amante!
Da questo ruolo non vuole uscire...


----------



## Grande82 (13 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> impossibile..sul suo amore non ho dubbi...quindi non ci penso nemmeno..è solo che sono convinta che se la nostra storia non fosse venuta fuori cosi' presto e in un modo eclatante le cose sarebbero andate diversamente...mettetevi nei miei panni...lo amo, ma per il mio vissuto sono una che si sente sempre in colpa..figuriamoci ora che so che soffre in solitudine a causa delle mie paure...vorrei che almeno avesse vicino i figli...


a frastornà, perchè non ti prendi la responsabilità della risposta? abbiamo capito tutti che sarebbe un no e forse è pure normale, vista la situazione!
Il fatto è che la tua emancipazione prescinde dal nuovo amore e tu non lo vuoi capire. Molte cose sarebbero largamente semplificate se lo capissi e lo accettassi anzichè fare Elisa di Rivombrosa che pur-di-saperti-sereno-preferisco-saperti-con-lei!
Insomma, hai tutte le ragioni in questa storia, ma finchè ti fai prendere dalla disperazione assoluta e tragica non risolvi nulla. Devi essere lucida e andare dritta per la tua strada con le tue priorità.
Hai una vita davanti, da condividere con chi vorrai, lui, forse, se avrai modo di fare tutto per bene. 
Ma le tue priorità quali sono? chiarire coi tuoi? chiudere col marito? L'indipendenza economica? In molti, me inclusa, abbiamo fatto l'elenco delle cose da farsi. Prendine uno e inizia a ragionarci, mettendo le cose in ordine di tempo, importanza, cercando di capire come attuarle o come e perchè non sono attuabili.
Un piano,figliola santa, un piano d'azione!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> a frastornà, perchè non ti prendi la responsabilità della risposta? abbiamo capito tutti che sarebbe un no e forse è pure normale, vista la situazione!
> Il fatto è che la tua emancipazione prescinde dal nuovo amore e tu non lo vuoi capire. Molte cose sarebbero largamente semplificate se lo capissi e lo accettassi anzichè fare Elisa di Rivombrosa che pur-di-saperti-sereno-preferisco-saperti-con-lei!
> Insomma, hai tutte le ragioni in questa storia, ma finchè ti fai prendere dalla disperazione assoluta e tragica non risolvi nulla. Devi essere lucida e andare dritta per la tua strada con le tue priorità.
> Hai una vita davanti, da condividere con chi vorrai, lui, forse, se avrai modo di fare tutto per bene.
> ...


ùNon sa dare un ordine di priorità a ciò che vuol fare perché non lo vuol dare a quel che già ha fatto...


----------



## Grande82 (13 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ùNon sa dare un ordine di priorità a ciò che vuol fare perché non lo vuol dare a quel che già ha fatto...


intendi la nuova storia o il matrimonio? Scusa ma non ho capito....


----------



## Old frastornata (13 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> a frastornà, perchè non ti prendi la responsabilità della risposta? abbiamo capito tutti che sarebbe un no e forse è pure normale, vista la situazione!
> Il fatto è che la tua emancipazione prescinde dal nuovo amore e tu non lo vuoi capire. Molte cose sarebbero largamente semplificate se lo capissi e lo accettassi anzichè fare Elisa di Rivombrosa che pur-di-saperti-sereno-preferisco-saperti-con-lei!
> Insomma, hai tutte le ragioni in questa storia, ma finchè ti fai prendere dalla disperazione assoluta e tragica non risolvi nulla. Devi essere lucida e andare dritta per la tua strada con le tue priorità.
> Hai una vita davanti, da condividere con chi vorrai, lui, forse, se avrai modo di fare tutto per bene.
> ...


è prorio quello che vorrei fare..per questo ho scelto di allontanarmi da lui..ma nemmeno cosi' mi lasciano in pace...mi tampinano in tutto cio' che faccio...non ho nemmeno la libertà di stare qualche minutoi a casa mia dopo pranzo perchè subito mi accusano di chiamare lui..mio marito poi fa la vittima sacrificale fingendo di volermi aiutare con i miei (che odia..) e io sto male perchè ho rinunciato a lui e mi ritrovo come quando stavo con lui perchè nessuno mi crede...non me ne dovrebbe fregare..ma se soffro cosa posso fare????


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> è prorio quello che vorrei fare..per questo ho scelto di allontanarmi da lui..ma nemmeno cosi' mi lasciano in pace...mi tampinano in tutto cio' che faccio...non ho nemmeno la libertà di stare qualche minutoi a casa mia dopo pranzo perchè subito mi accusano di chiamare lui..mio marito poi fa la vittima sacrificale fingendo di volermi aiutare con i miei (che odia..) e io sto male perchè ho rinunciato a lui e mi ritrovo come quando stavo con lui perchè nessuno mi crede...non me ne dovrebbe fregare..ma se soffro cosa posso fare????


Scusa ma i figli chi te li scresce? ... parli sempre e solo di Lui ...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> > in realtà è proprio quello che io gli avevo chiesto visto che abbiamo deciso cmq di lasciarci per ora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> è prorio quello che vorrei fare..per questo ho scelto di allontanarmi da lui..ma nemmeno cosi' mi lasciano in pace...mi tampinano in tutto cio' che faccio...non ho nemmeno la libertà di stare qualche minutoi a casa mia dopo pranzo perchè subito mi accusano di chiamare lui..mio marito poi fa la vittima sacrificale fingendo di volermi aiutare con i miei (che odia..) e io sto male perchè
> 
> 
> > ho rinunciato a lui e mi ritrovo come quando stavo con lui perchè nessuno mi crede
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Novembre 2007)

*Anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> la tua firma me la spieghi, però, prima o poi...
> ciao.


Con sommo  piacere.


----------



## Grande82 (13 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> è prorio quello che vorrei fare..per questo ho scelto di allontanarmi da lui..ma nemmeno cosi' mi lasciano in pace...mi tampinano in tutto cio' che faccio...non ho nemmeno la libertà di stare qualche minutoi a casa mia dopo pranzo perchè subito mi accusano di chiamare lui..mio marito poi fa la vittima sacrificale fingendo di volermi aiutare con i miei (che odia..) e io sto male perchè ho rinunciato a lui e mi ritrovo come quando stavo con lui perchè nessuno mi crede...non me ne dovrebbe fregare..ma se soffro cosa posso fare????


allora se è quelloc he vuoi fare, fallo.
Dunqu... priorità numero uno......................


----------



## Old frastornata (13 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> allora se è quelloc he vuoi fare, fallo.
> Dunqu... priorità numero uno......................


la prima sarebbe far riprendere un po' i miei bambini..in particolare il piu' grande.. ma se non riesco a stare meglio come faccio???
poi vedere che almeno i miei mi lasciano in pace e la smettono con quelle facce da inquisitori..
imfine che mio marito la smetta di fare lo gnorry e la vittima visto che quando vuole sa essere insopportabile e violento.. e ora fa tutto il buono perchè mi sa debole e sola...
devo ribadire una cosa che forse nessuno ha capito..io non gho mai chiesto alui di lasciare la moglie..anzi gli ho sempre detto che era prematuro fare una scelta cosi' drastica..conoscevo la mia situazione  ediciamo cosi' la mia mancanza di PALLE..e gli ho sempre detto di aspettare ma lui ha deciso cosi'...ai suoi figli voglio bene davvero..tutti e 4 li ho visti nascere e sono stata sempre presente nelle occasioni piu' importanti..ero con lei (la moglie ) quando sono nati  e ho passto giornate ad aiutarla quando era in ospedale (tra me  elui non c'era ancora nulla), credetemi se vi dico che non avrei mai voluto farli soffrire..forse ho scelyto il momento sbagliato per coinciare a pensare a me e a quello che volevo...
per mio marito dico certo che forse non lo avrei lasciato ta nto ormai questo matrimonio di facciata reggeva...mica qualcuno sapeva che non parlavamo mai e a  letto eravamo fratello e sorella??ceh vivevo l'incubo anche di salutare qualcuno, anche di parlare con mio fratello??? era tutto NORMALE!!!


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (13 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> oggi è un giorno terribile e leggendo alcuni messaggi ho pensato di chiedere un aiuto..
> Mi sto separando da mio marito perchè amo un altro uomo con cui ho avuto una relazione fino a d oggi..essendo il marito di una mia amica (loro si stanno separando..perchè lui dice che vuole vivere con me) i mie genitori (che l'hanno saputo o cmq sono sicuri senza prove) mi stanno facendo una guerra senza confini perchè non accetterebbero mai e vogliono che torni con mio marito che dice di amarmi nonostante sappi (ma fa finta di non capire) che io amo un altro..
> Il problema è che io sono confusa e tirata da piu' parti, da un lato imie, dall'altro lui che vuole che mandi tutti al diavolo..e prima di tutto i miei figli!! hanno 8 e quasi 4 anni, adorano il padre e stanno soffreendo..quello che pero' mi fa piu' paura è che lse io andassi a vivere xcon quest'uomo (che loro conoscono come amico di famiglia) dovrei strapparli dalla loro casa e dalla loro vita e ho paura di far loro troppo male!! lui non capisce le mie paure..crdo che il mio ex me li metterà contro e non sopporterei di perdere i meii figli..sono disperata!!


 
è quello che ti meriti....sei una persona orribile... cazzo ma ti vedi???con 2 figli di 8 e 4 anni...vergognati...e se vuoi un consiglio almeno abbi il buonsenso di lasciare i figli a tuo marito...non ne sei degna dopo quello che hai fatto....


----------



## Old frastornata (13 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> è quello che ti meriti....sei una persona orribile... cazzo ma ti vedi???con 2 figli di 8 e 4 anni...vergognati...e se vuoi un consiglio almeno abbi il buonsenso di lasciare i figli a tuo marito...non ne sei degna dopo quello che hai fatto....


facile esprimere giudizi...ma prima di farlo sarebbe piu' intelligente capire bene le cose..ma  certo alcuni pensano che tra un uomo e una donna esista solo il sesso.. e poi io i miei figli i accudisco nel migliore dei modi e non gli mancherà mai il mio affetto..


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (13 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> facile esprimere giudizi...ma prima di farlo sarebbe piu' intelligente capire bene le cose..ma certo alcuni pensano che tra un uomo e una donna esista solo il sesso.. e poi io i miei figli i accudisco nel migliore dei modi e non gli mancherà mai il mio affetto..


non di affetto sto parlando...ma di esempio!!!che esempio gli dai???brava!!!hanno una madre che molla il marito...il loro papà...per un'altro(marito dell'amica) e cosa ne caveranno???sicuramente non esprimeranno mai un giudizio su di te perchè sei la loro mamma...ma che insegnamento pensi ne trarranno???complimenti per l'ottusità!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ùNon sa dare un ordine di priorità a ciò che vuol fare perché non lo vuol dare a quel che già ha fatto...





Grande82 ha detto:


> intendi la nuova storia o il matrimonio? Scusa ma non ho capito....


Hai letto la risposta di Frastornata?
Le sue priorità sono ...che gli altri facciano ...che tutto si sistemi ...mai fare qualcosa lei di cui assumersene la responsabilità. non se assume né per il passato né per il futuro.
Sorvoliamo quel che dice dell'amica e dei figli dell'amica e dell'amante.
Silviuzzo è un po' ruvido...ma Frastornata è sconfortante.


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (13 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai letto la risposta di Frastornata?
> Le sue priorità sono ...che gli altri facciano ...che tutto si sistemi ...mai fare qualcosa lei di cui assumersene la responsabilità. non se assume né per il passato né per il futuro.
> Sorvoliamo quel che dice dell'amica e dei figli dell'amica e dell'amante.
> Silviuzzo è un po' ruvido...ma Frastornata è sconfortante.


mi sono scusato per la mia ruvidità in privato con frastornata. spiegandole la mia situazione...ma effettivamente ho detto cio che penso e lo riscriverei in cielo se potesi per farlo vedere a tutto il mondo...
non c'è modo di far piu male ai propri figli che questo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> mi sono scusato per la mia ruvidità in privato con frastornata. spiegandole la mia situazione...ma effettivamente ho detto cio che penso e lo riscriverei in cielo se potesi per farlo vedere a tutto il mondo...
> non c'è modo di far piu male ai propri figli che questo...


Sono molto più ruvida io con Frastornata


----------



## Old Angel (14 Novembre 2007)

Mamma mia quando leggo queste storie mi viene male, mi fate sentire quasi in colpa, questa volta un pò dalla parte del marito, che tra l'altro mi pare che non sia l'unico senza spina dorsale, dite quello che volete ma ste storie questi grandi amori per me sono destinati a fallire e a malo modo, partono male, e si porteranno dietro troppi rancori, sofferenze da *sclero* accumulate per _*anni, *_ormai non più amore ma droga overdosi di puro dolore, storie talmente lunghe che si trasformeranno in bombe a orologeria veri vasi di Pandora quando i figli saranno più grandi e capiranno (non aspettatevi comprensione, c'è troppa sofferenza in tutto questo), il macello che tutto questo ha combinato solo perchè non si hanno avuto le palle per prendere una decisione definitiva accumulando altro dolore sconforto, non posso credere che l'amore sia questo....non voglio assolutamente crederci.

Credo che ci si possa innamorare di un altra persona, credo nelle famiglie allargate, ma non in storie come questa.


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (14 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> mi pare che alcuni non abbiano compreso il mio stato d'animo...si parla di melodramma...credo solo di aver scoperto cos'è l'amore, a 32 anni e con l'uomo che tutti credono sbagliato...
> s
> mettersi a tavola con i miei è un'impresa impossibile...ogni volta che ho cercato di parlare con loro siamo finiti quasi alle mani..mia madre mi ha insultata con le peggiori parole, mio padre ha preso il coltello..insomma sono fuori..pensano a questa cosa 24 ore al giorni..si sono trasformati fisicamnete..mio padre qualche giorno fa è andato in ospedale con la pressione altissima..sembra una tragedia..ma per tutta la famiglia è una reazione normale...per loro si è rotto L'INCANTESIMO dell afamiglia perfetta e questo non va...no..no.. e purtroppo io sono vissuta in qwuesta mentalità...per questo rispondo all'amica che se non ci fosse stato quest'uomo, o meglio se non avessi scoperto cos'è l'amore...ebbene forse ora non lascerei mio marito...avrei continuato a pensare che questo era tutto..questo meritavo e mi sarei accontentata fino a...quando ..questo non lo so...



dai cavolo...quanti anni hai?da quanti sei sposata?suppongo minimo 8 anni...e tu in 8 e dico 8 anni...cioè una vita...sei riuscita solo ora a capire che quello tra te e tuo marito non era amore???dai su...non facciamo gli gnorri...l'incantesimo della famiglia perfetta sanno tutti che non esiste...abbiamo avuto, avremo e abbiamo sempre problemi in famiglia...non c'è bisogno che te lo vengano a insegnare...oppure hai sempre vissuto nel mulino bianco?


----------



## Grande82 (14 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai letto la risposta di Frastornata?
> *Le sue priorità sono ...che gli altri facciano ...che tutto si sistemi ...mai fare qualcosa lei di cui assumersene la responsabilità.* non se assume né per il passato né per il futuro.
> Sorvoliamo quel che dice dell'amica e dei figli dell'amica e dell'amante.
> Silviuzzo è un po' ruvido...ma Frastornata è sconfortante.


le stesse cose che ho pensato io leggendola! Sono sconvolta. Frastornata, ma tu che puoi fare per ognuna di quelle cose? COme intendi agire?


----------



## Old frastornata (14 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> le stesse cose che ho pensato io leggendola! Sono sconvolta. Frastornata, ma tu che puoi fare per ognuna di quelle cose? COme intendi agire?


sono ancora troppo confusa e non so proprio da dove iniziare..mio marito intanto è venuto a stare da separato in casa..è increscioso ma solo cosi' i miei si calmeranno un po'...i bambini staranno meglio...e io..io muoio...


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (14 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> sono ancora troppo confusa e non so proprio da dove iniziare..mio marito intanto è venuto a stare da separato in casa..è increscioso ma solo cosi' i miei si calmeranno un po'...i bambini staranno meglio...e io..io muoio...



perchè muori?che significa?vuoi forse piu bene al tuo amante che ai tuoi figli???ma cazzo...io non ne ho ma so per certo che se dovessi tagliarmi le palle per rimanere con loro...beh lo farei...tu non rifletti sec me...l'hai scritto tu stessa...i bambini staranno meglio...poi ovviamente se fate le scenate napoletane in casa...beh...non ne trarranno giovamento neanche loro...questo sta a te....


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> perchè muori?che significa?vuoi forse piu bene al tuo amante che ai tuoi figli???ma cazzo...io non ne ho ma so per certo che se dovessi tagliarmi le palle per rimanere con loro...beh lo farei...tu non rifletti sec me...l'hai scritto tu stessa...i bambini staranno meglio...poi ovviamente se fate le scenate napoletane in casa...beh...non ne trarranno giovamento neanche loro...questo sta a te....


ma che ragionamento è il tuo?
vuole talmente bene ai suoi figli che piuttosto di farli soffrire soffre lei..
mica li ha abbandonati per fuggire con il suo amante...


----------



## Old Angel (14 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma che ragionamento è il tuo?
> vuole talmente bene ai suoi figli che piuttosto di farli soffrire soffre lei..
> mica li ha abbandonati per fuggire con il suo amante...


No, ma delle volte l'aria viziata è anche peggio.....si sa che anche il fumo passivo provoca il cancro.


----------



## Old frastornata (14 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma che ragionamento è il tuo?
> vuole talmente bene ai suoi figli che piuttosto di farli soffrire soffre lei..
> mica li ha abbandonati per fuggire con il suo amante...


grazie Anna...è proprio cosi'..anche perchè quello che tutti chiamano amante mi voleva come donna e non come amante per cui scegliendo il ritorno di mio marito ho rinunciato a lui..quindi va da sè che soffro per i miei figli...li amo troppo ma non so se è proprio giusto...loro mi vedono soffrire..anche se faccio di tutto per non farlo notare..ma quando si vive una situazione come la mia vi assicuro che fingere è molto difficile...


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (14 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma che ragionamento è il tuo?
> vuole talmente bene ai suoi figli che piuttosto di farli soffrire soffre lei..
> mica li ha abbandonati per fuggire con il suo amante...



anna anna anna...era l'intenzione di NON abbandonarli...lei soffre perchè vorrebbe stare col suo amante e i suoi figli...



e....(qui bestemmierei)....queste situazioni bisogna viverle dalla parte dei figli per esprimere qualcosa di sensato...chiudo qui


----------



## Old frastornata (14 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> anna anna anna...era l'intenzione di abbandonarli...lei soffre perchè vorrebbe stare col suo amante e i suoi figli...
> 
> 
> 
> e....(qui bestemmierei)....queste situazioni bisogna viverle dalla parte dei figli per esprimere qualcosa di sensato...chiudo qui


Ma chi diavolo ha mai parlato di abbandonare i miei figli???? MAI nemmeno pensata una cosa del genere!!!figuriamoci che ho paura della separazione perchè non sopporto che stiano lontani da me un giorno intero...!!!!!


----------



## Old Angel (14 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> grazie Anna...è proprio cosi'..anche perchè quello che tutti chiamano amante mi voleva come donna e non come amante per cui scegliendo il ritorno di mio marito ho rinunciato a lui..quindi va da sè che soffro per i miei figli...li amo troppo ma non so se è proprio giusto...loro mi vedono soffrire..anche se faccio di tutto per non farlo notare..ma quando si vive una situazione come la mia vi assicuro che fingere è molto difficile...


Difatti hai fatto delle scelte nel bene o nel male che siano, ora però devi alzare la testa e andare avanti accantonare il passato consapevole delle scelte che hai fatto e cercare di migliorare il tuo/vostro futuro, smettila di vivere nel passato.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma che ragionamento è il tuo?
> vuole talmente bene ai suoi figli che piuttosto di farli soffrire soffre lei..
> mica li ha abbandonati per fuggire con il suo amante...


ma nemmeno ha chiuso la storia... insomma, se ora per i figli è meglio così e anche lei in questo modo può ottenere i suoi obiettivi, non mi sembra il caso di morire!
E' adulta, ha 32 anni mi pare, non 15, quando vuoi tutto e subito e ti pare di morire se non puoi passare il sabato sera col moroso! La vita è una sola ma grazie a l cielo ha tempi lunghi e lei deve solo prendere le cose con calma e pazienza. Senza bisogno di morire... 
Il problema è che frastornata ha 15anni, in realtà, nell'animo, e a quell'età è tutto tragico e complicato.
Ora, però sta per diventare donna, se lo vuole. 
Inizia dal lavoro.
Hai altre opportunità al di fuori della cerchia familiare? inizia a scrivere il curriculum e poi invialo... insomma, darsi da fare aiuta più che piangere a risolvere la situazione, e mi sembra che l'obiettivo sia quello, non pestare i piedi...


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (14 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> Ma chi diavolo ha mai parlato di abbandonare i miei figli???? MAI nemmeno pensata una cosa del genere!!!figuriamoci che ho paura della separazione perchè non sopporto che stiano lontani da me un giorno intero...!!!!!


scusa ho sbagliato a scrivere...di non abbandonare i tuoi figli per puro EGOISMO!!!!tu devi star meglio e loro no??????non starebbero meglio con I LORO GENITORI? poi te lo dico da uomo...di uno che abbandona la moglie per te e i tuoi figli...io non mi fiderei...domani potrebbe abbandonare te per un'altra...SVEGLIATI!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> Ma chi diavolo ha mai parlato di abbandonare i miei figli???? MAI nemmeno pensata una cosa del genere!!!figuriamoci che ho paura della separazione perchè non sopporto che stiano lontani da me un giorno intero...!!!!!


Pazzesco anche quando interpreti la madre non sai esprimerti che in modo egocentrico...


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (14 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pazzesco anche quando interpreti la madre non sai esprimerti che in modo egocentrico...




tak!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> anna anna anna...era l'intenzione di NON abbandonarli...lei soffre perchè vorrebbe stare col suo amante e i suoi figli...
> 
> 
> 
> e....(qui bestemmierei)....queste situazioni bisogna viverle dalla parte dei figli per esprimere qualcosa di sensato...chiudo qui


e quindi?
non ho mica capito molto il senso della prima frase.
è chiaro che soffre perché voleva stare con i suoi figli e l'amante...cosa ci trovi di tanto assurdo?
è sbagliata la situazione, ma non il suo sentimento.
e ma cazz. tutti granitici e inossidabili qui dentro?
mai un cedimento mai una debolezza?
tutti forti e massicci?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pazzesco anche quando interpreti la madre non sai esprimerti che in modo egocentrico...



Quoto, parole sante.


----------



## Old Angel (14 Novembre 2007)

Penso che ormai Frastornata sia passata dalla fase depressiva alla fase ossessiva, e la cosa non le permette di ragionare lucidamente, solo un consiglio......parlane con il tuo psicologo se è il caso di passare anche da uno psichiatra per un aiuto farmacologico.

P.S. non ti sto dando della matta e che ci sono passato pure io, in uno stato mentale del genere.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pazzesco anche quando interpreti la madre non sai esprimerti che in modo egocentrico...


cosa ha detto di tanto egocentrico?


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma nemmeno ha chiuso la storia... insomma, se ora per i figli è meglio così e anche lei in questo modo può ottenere i suoi obiettivi, non mi sembra il caso di morire!
> E' adulta, ha 32 anni mi pare, non 15, quando vuoi tutto e subito e ti pare di morire se non puoi passare il sabato sera col moroso! La vita è una sola ma grazie a l cielo ha tempi lunghi e lei deve solo prendere le cose con calma e pazienza. Senza bisogno di morire...
> Il problema è che frastornata ha 15anni, in realtà, nell'animo, e a quell'età è tutto tragico e complicato.
> Ora, però sta per diventare donna, se lo vuole.
> ...


mah... avete ragione voi... razionalmente...
certo è che quando ti innamori in questo modo... è come stare fermi mentre intorno tutto gira... è vertigine allo stato puro.
avete letto Anna Karenina?


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (14 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e quindi?
> non ho mica capito molto il senso della prima frase.
> è chiaro che soffre perché voleva stare con i suoi figli e l'amante...cosa ci trovi di tanto assurdo?
> è sbagliata la situazione, ma non il suo sentimento.
> ...



ma devo dare consiglio oppure aiutarla a compatirsi???io il mio consiglio gliel'ho dato e motivato...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> cosa ha detto di tanto egocentrico?


Che il motivo per cui ha fatto quella scelta (che è una non scelta) è perché LEI non sa stare senza i figli ...non perché i figli hanno dei bisogni (i bisogni dei figli lei non li considera: fa carico a un bambino di 8 anni di farla star bene! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .
Non sono granitica nel senso che la condanno moralmente, perché il suo non è un caso di moralità ...non che non sia responsabile delle sue azioni (fa poco, ma quel che fa è sbagliato e causa disastri) lo è Sono granitica nel vedere che non è in grado di cogliere le conseguenze e comprendere le motivazioni di quel che fa e di assumersi responsabilità.
Giustamente si dichiara Frastornata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah... avete ragione voi... razionalmente...
> certo è che quando ti innamori in questo modo... è come stare fermi mentre intorno tutto gira... è vertigine allo stato puro.
> avete letto Anna Karenina?


Ma questa è innamorata?


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che il motivo per cui ha fatto quella scelta (che è una non scelta) è perché LEI non sa stare senza i figli ...non perché i figli hanno dei bisogni (i bisogni dei figli lei non li considera: fa carico a un bambino di 8 anni di farla star bene!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi sembrava implicito nel suo dire non riesco a stare nemmeno un giorno senza i miei figli. per me era implicito il fatto che lei ama occuparsi dei suoi figli.
ma non ti rendi conto che sta soffrendo in un modo atroce?
guarda che un innamoramento così cocente, se ti capita dopo i 30... quando ti sembrava che tutto andasse nel migliori dei modi, cioè di aver fatto le scelte giuste... è come catapultarsi nel vuoto...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma questa è innamorata?


io credo di sì...
non è che una si sveglia di mattina dicendosi: cosa faccio oggi, spè che mi innamoro tanto per fare qualcosa di nuovo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> io credo di sì...
> non è che una si sveglia di mattina dicendosi: cosa faccio oggi, spè che mi innamoro tanto per fare qualcosa di nuovo...


Verso i tredicianni ...succede...è un modo per emanciparsi ...poi si dice anche che si ha tutti contro...


----------



## Old Angel (14 Novembre 2007)

Tutto vero ma da quanto tempo dura questa situazione? ormai è arrivata allo sclero


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

A me le uniche persone che mi creano inquietudine sono quei 5 bambini, 3 da parte di lui e 2 da parte di lei ... quale triste e crudele destino ad avere genitori del genere.

Riguardo agli adulti in ballo: Che andassero a prenderlo nel culo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Mi dispiace ... oggi non ce la fo' ... sara' l'avvicinarsi del Natale, il cielo coperto ... ma oggi non reggo niente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me le uniche persone che mi creano inquietudine sono quei 5 bambini, 3 da parte di lui e 2 da parte di lei ... quale triste e crudele destino ad avere genitori del genere.
> 
> Riguardo agli adulti in ballo: Che andassero a prenderlo nel culo.
> 
> ...


I bambini sono 6; lui ne ha 4 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...lei ne ha seguito la gravidanza, nascita e crescita ...sono i figli di un'amica ...


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (14 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me le uniche persone che mi creano inquietudine sono quei 5 bambini, 3 da parte di lui e 2 da parte di lei ... quale triste e crudele destino ad avere genitori del genere.
> 
> Riguardo agli adulti in ballo: Che andassero a prenderlo nel culo.





mari non potevi dire cosa migliore...io mi esprimo male e non mi si capisce a volte...


----------



## Old Angel (14 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I bambini sono 6; *lui ne ha 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Metto le mani avanti ne...non sono io


----------



## Grande82 (14 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi sembrava implicito nel suo dire non riesco a stare nemmeno un giorno senza i miei figli. per me era implicito il fatto che lei ama occuparsi dei suoi figli.
> ma non ti rendi conto che sta soffrendo in un modo atroce?
> *guarda che un innamoramento così cocente, se ti capita dopo i 30... quando ti sembrava che tutto andasse nel migliori dei modi, cioè di aver fatto le scelte giuste... è come catapultarsi nel vuoto..*.


ma una madre e una donna non si può perrmettere di essere così poco lucida e inconcludente.
Mi spiace, ovviamnte il mio è un parere razionale in primis e soprattutto dettato dalla necessità di consigliare e non compatire (come di ce silviuzzo) come obiettivo primario per il mio essere nel forum.
Lei sta cadendo nel vuoto. E non guarda gli appigli che ha attorno (radici di alberi, roccce) che potrebbero rallentare la caduta e forse salvarla. Non lii vede e se li vede pensa che si graffierà o farà male afferrandoli... insomma, meglio chiudere gli occhi e cadere giù. Frastornata non se lo può permettere. Deve andare dallo psicologo, deve parlare con noi, deve asciugarsi le lacrime e mettere su uno straccio di piano, perchè la vita non è melodramma, ma progettualità, lavorare per un obiettivo. Se il suo ora è lasciare il marito e la dipendenza dai suoi per vivere la SUA vita e in questa forse anche includere un altro uomo, ben venga, ma bisogna agire in tal senso. Anche facendosi aiutare, ma agire.


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I bambini sono 6; lui ne ha 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AZZZ ... che grande cuore sta donna/amica .... e' molto generosa, si deve dire.


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (14 Novembre 2007)

cioè...robe da pazzi...


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

silviuzzobbello1 ha detto:


> mari non potevi dire cosa migliore...io mi esprimo male e non mi si capisce a volte...


A napoli si dice: E figl so' piezz 'e cor ...


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Metto le mani avanti ne...non sono io


Lo sanno tutti che sei un "Angelo" tu


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma una madre e una donna non si può perrmettere di essere così poco lucida e inconcludente.
> Mi spiace, ovviamnte il mio è un parere razionale in primis e soprattutto dettato dalla necessità di consigliare e non compatire (come di ce silviuzzo) come obiettivo primario per il mio essere nel forum.
> Lei sta cadendo nel vuoto. E non guarda gli appigli che ha attorno (radici di alberi, roccce) che potrebbero rallentare la caduta e forse salvarla. Non lii vede e se li vede pensa che si graffierà o farà male afferrandoli... insomma, meglio chiudere gli occhi e cadere giù. Frastornata non se lo può permettere. Deve andare dallo psicologo, deve parlare con noi, deve asciugarsi le lacrime e mettere su uno straccio di piano, perchè la vita non è melodramma, ma progettualità, *lavorare per un obiettivo. Se il suo ora è lasciare il marito e la dipendenza dai suoi per vivere la SUA vita e in questa forse anche includere un altro uomo*, ben venga, ma bisogna agire in tal senso. Anche facendosi aiutare, ma agire.


Tu lo credi?
Io no. I suoi obiettivi sono altri: avere la conferma di essere al centro delle preoccupazioni degli altri (bimbi compresi)e quest'uomo è solo un mezzo funzionale alla situazione attuale.
Non è in grado di uscire dalla sua patologia, quando ne uscirà scoprirà i suoi obiettivi veri


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (14 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu lo credi?
> Io no. I suoi obiettivi sono altri: avere la conferma di essere al centro delle preoccupazioni degli altri (bimbi compresi)e quest'uomo è solo un mezzo funzionale alla situazione attuale.
> Non è in grado di uscire dalla sua patologia, quando ne uscirà scoprirà i suoi obiettivi veri



e allora piangerà per qualcosa...magari perchè i suoi figli ormai grandi le diranno che ha rovinato la famiglia per dei capricci...scusate nn reggo più...


----------



## Grande82 (14 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu lo credi?
> Io no. I suoi obiettivi sono altri: avere la conferma di essere al centro delle preoccupazioni degli altri (bimbi compresi)e quest'uomo è solo un mezzo funzionale alla situazione attuale.
> Non è in grado di uscire dalla sua patologia, quando ne uscirà scoprirà i suoi obiettivi veri


so per esperienza che queste patologie tu le centri 9 volte su 10... diciamo pure 10 su 10.....
Non so, davvero, mi sembra così contorto il ragionamento, ma possibile... certo è che deve uscire dalla situazione... deve tirarsi fuori dal cerchio familiare per trovare un barlume di lucidità....


----------



## Old frastornata (14 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> so per esperienza che queste patologie tu le centri 9 volte su 10... diciamo pure 10 su 10.....
> Non so, davvero, mi sembra così contorto il ragionamento, ma possibile... certo è che deve uscire dalla situazione... deve tirarsi fuori dal cerchio familiare per trovare un barlume di lucidità....


io sto cercando di tirarmi fuori ma per farlo ho bisogno di un aiuto materiale che in questo caso è mio marito..perchè con lui in casa i bambini stanno meglio (non sono proprio il tipo da sceneggiate..per loro ho sempre subito in silenzio), i miei mi lasciano resapirare un po' perchè mi rimenttono nelle sue mani di geloso/ossesivo, l'altro è fuori materialmente..., posso mettere da parte finalmente un po' di soldi miei... e certo che ci vorrà tempo..e poi qualcuno si preoccupa di comne mi sento mentre faccio tutto questo e sono lontana dall'uomo che amo???? so che è un problema mio..ma c'è e non si puo' ignorare...magari un giorno saro' felice ma nel frattempo..come  al solito:TUTTI BENE TRANNE LA SOTTOSCRITTA!!!!!! e chi se ne frega...


----------



## Grande82 (14 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> io sto cercando di tirarmi fuori ma per farlo ho bisogno di un aiuto materiale che in questo caso è mio marito..perchè con lui in casa i bambini stanno meglio (non sono proprio il tipo da sceneggiate..per loro ho sempre subito in silenzio), i miei mi lasciano resapirare un po' perchè mi rimenttono nelle sue mani di geloso/ossesivo, l'altro è fuori materialmente..., posso mettere da parte finalmente un po' di soldi miei... e certo che ci vorrà tempo..e poi qualcuno si preoccupa di comne mi sento mentre faccio tutto questo e sono lontana dall'uomo che amo???? so che è un problema mio..ma c'è e non si puo' ignorare...magari un giorno saro' felice ma nel frattempo..come al solito:TUTTI BENE TRANNE LA SOTTOSCRITTA!!!!!! e chi se ne frega...


mah, guarda che sono varie pagine che a noi ci frega, eccome! Solo che non basta dire poverina per aiutarti. Come penso che la strategia del "metto da parte un pò di soldi" sia davvero perdente... insomma, va bene riprendere il marito per prendere fiato e dare stabilità ai figli e farli abituare, ma non è una soluzione! E' un temporeggiare, te ne accorgi? 
L'amore per l'altro dovrebbe essere un pilastro, se è sincero da parte di entrambi. Ti dovrebbe venire da sorridere al pensiero che lui c'è e ti ama e tu lo ami e fai tutto per costruire un vostro futuro... anche se ora siete lontani non è importante... no?!?! E' solo un momento.... d'altronde gli emigranti o i soldati spesso lasciavano fidanzate in attesa, ma l'obiettivo era costruire un futuro insieme. E sorridevano ripensandoci anni dopo la fine delle traversie, una volta ricongiunti.


----------



## Old frastornata (14 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mah, guarda che sono varie pagine che a noi ci frega, eccome! Solo che non basta dire poverina per aiutarti. Come penso che la strategia del "metto da parte un pò di soldi" sia davvero perdente... insomma, va bene riprendere il marito per prendere fiato e dare stabilità ai figli e farli abituare, ma non è una soluzione! E' un temporeggiare, te ne accorgi?
> L'amore per l'altro dovrebbe essere un pilastro, se è sincero da parte di entrambi. Ti dovrebbe venire da sorridere al pensiero che lui c'è e ti ama e tu lo ami e fai tutto per costruire un vostro futuro... anche se ora siete lontani non è importante... no?!?! E' solo un momento.... d'altronde gli emigranti o i soldati spesso lasciavano fidanzate in attesa, ma l'obiettivo era costruire un futuro insieme. E sorridevano ripensandoci anni dopo la fine delle traversie, una volta ricongiunti.


hai ragione..io sto provando a stare meglio ma forse è troppo presto...questa storia mi dava energia che ora mi manca e devo fare in modo di trovarla...certo voi mi state aiutando amettere insieme i pezzi e di questo vi ringrazio perchè non ho nessun altro...


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (14 Novembre 2007)

prego...spero di poterti aiutare


----------



## Old Angel (14 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> hai ragione..io sto provando a stare meglio ma forse è troppo presto...questa storia mi dava energia che ora mi manca e devo fare in modo di trovarla...certo voi mi state aiutando amettere insieme i pezzi e di questo vi ringrazio perchè non ho nessun altro...


Scusa senza offesa ma.......bah!!!! no comment


----------



## Old frastornata (14 Novembre 2007)

ho letto solo ora le ultime risposte..alcune mi sembrano..cattive... vabbè..oggi ho avuto un malore..in ospedale mi hanno detto che era tipo un attacco di panico...sono stata male..ora va meglio ma ho una forte tachicardia...i miei oggi no mi hanno salutata, l'ho detto a mia cognata, loro hanno negato ma per fortuna c'era mio fratello presente e ha confermato...ormai sono sola e forse questo mi farà crescere come dite voi..ma per ora mi fa stare male...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> ho letto solo ora le ultime risposte..alcune mi sembrano..cattive... vabbè..oggi ho avuto un malore..in ospedale mi hanno detto che era tipo un attacco di panico...sono stata male..ora va meglio ma ho una forte tachicardia...i miei oggi no mi hanno salutata, l'ho detto a mia cognata, loro hanno negato ma per fortuna c'era mio fratello presente e ha confermato...ormai sono sola e forse questo mi farà crescere come dite voi..ma per ora mi fa stare male...


Davvero come si fa a essere così crudeli con chi ha anche malori...


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Davvero come si fa a essere così crudeli con chi ha anche malori...


 
Persa...oggi sei scatenatissima

stai mazzuolando che è una meraviglia!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Persa...oggi sei scatenatissima
> 
> stai mazzuolando che è una meraviglia!!!


Avevo mazzuolato anche te ...ma molto meno ...mica "giocavi" alla bambolina ...


----------



## Grande82 (14 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Persa...oggi sei scatenatissima
> 
> stai mazzuolando che è una meraviglia!!!





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Avevo mazzuolato anche te ...ma molto meno ...mica "giocavi" alla bambolina ...


no, no, oggi stai proprio al massimo!
E smettila di farmi ridere che mi licenziano!


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, no, oggi stai proprio al massimo!
> E smettila di farmi ridere che mi licenziano!


Esaaatto!!
Fanciulli vado che devo andare a farmi due risate con Panariello!!!


a domani
mi raccomando....fate i BRAVIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

ciaooo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, no, oggi stai proprio al massimo!
> E smettila di farmi ridere che mi licenziano!





dererumnatura ha detto:


> Esaaatto!!
> Fanciulli vado che devo andare a farmi due risate con Panariello!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie ...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> ho letto solo ora le ultime risposte..alcune mi sembrano..cattive... vabbè..oggi ho avuto un malore..in ospedale mi hanno detto che era tipo un attacco di panico...sono stata male..ora va meglio ma ho una forte tachicardia...i miei oggi no mi hanno salutata, l'ho detto a mia cognata, loro hanno negato ma per fortuna c'era mio fratello presente e ha confermato...ormai sono sola e forse questo mi farà crescere come dite voi..ma per ora mi fa stare male...


che bella banda... sul serio..
ecco perchè dico meglio da soli nella terra del fuoco che vicino a gente di questa specie...
prima ti distruggono le basi delle tue sicurezze, perché le tue sicurezze devono venire solo ed esclusivamente da quello che loro ritengono il meglio per te, e poi, quando ti hanno distrutta, fanno anche gli incazzati.
uh madonna... tu sei troppo debole per fronteggiarli, è questo il vero problema.
tu ti ammali invece di reagire e spaccare qualche computer in testa a qualcuno.
qui mi dicono che sono violenta... ma è ancora niente... con certa gente potrei diventare anche peggio.

ciao tesora. non ti arrendere. stai su.


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (14 Novembre 2007)

adoro questo sito...a giorni alterni e periodi di silenzio ma lo adoro!!!


----------



## Old frastornata (14 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> che bella banda... sul serio..
> ecco perchè dico meglio da soli nella terra del fuoco che vicino a gente di questa specie...
> prima ti distruggono le basi delle tue sicurezze, perché le tue sicurezze devono venire solo ed esclusivamente da quello che loro ritengono il meglio per te, e poi, quando ti hanno distrutta, fanno anche gli incazzati.
> uh madonna... tu sei troppo debole per fronteggiarli, è questo il vero problema.
> ...


grazie cara..io mi sto impegnando con tutta me stessa...stasera ho fatto tornare a casa mio marito...e già erano un po' piu' calmi..pensa un po'...pero' mia cognata mi ha detto che papà è sempre convinto che io e l'altro abbiamo un progetto futuro tant'è che tutte le mattine esce dall'ufficio e se ne va in giro sperando di incontrarlo (credo)!! dicono di odiarlo perchè io sono debole e lui ha approfittato di me (quanta stima vero???) e pensare ch eero convinta che mio padre mi stimasse tantissimno (forse sul lavoro..ma solo li'..e quando gli fa comodo per scrollarsi i problemi che lo fanno impazzire...)Non parliamo poi di mio marito che sta approfittando del mio stato con i  miei per fare l'angelo custode ..quello che mi vuole aiutrare che si preoccupa se non mangio...ma VAAA'' è solo un approfittatore che vuole tormnare nel suo mondo....cara io voglio uscire da questa situazione e farò di tutto ma per la prima volta in vitr amia avevo scoperto come si ama e quanto si puo' essere amati e ho dovuto rinunciare..pernso che la mia sofferenza ci stia tutta..o no???


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> grazie cara..io mi sto impegnando con tutta me stessa...stasera ho fatto tornare a casa mio marito...e già erano un po' piu' calmi..pensa un po'...pero' mia cognata mi ha detto che papà è sempre convinto che io e l'altro abbiamo un progetto futuro tant'è che tutte le mattine esce dall'ufficio e se ne va in giro sperando di incontrarlo (credo)!! dicono di odiarlo perchè io sono debole e lui ha approfittato di me (quanta stima vero???) e pensare ch eero convinta che mio padre mi stimasse tantissimno (forse sul lavoro..ma solo li'..e quando gli fa comodo per scrollarsi i problemi che lo fanno impazzire...)Non parliamo poi di mio marito che sta approfittando del mio stato con i miei per fare l'angelo custode ..quello che mi vuole aiutrare che si preoccupa se non mangio...ma VAAA'' è solo un approfittatore che vuole tormnare nel suo mondo....cara io voglio uscire da questa situazione e farò di tutto ma per la prima volta in vitr amia avevo scoperto come si ama e quanto si puo' essere amati e ho dovuto rinunciare..pernso che la mia sofferenza ci stia tutta..o no???


perchè parli già del tuo amore al passato?

mi preoccupi tantissimo... la tachicardia le crisi di panico...

non so cosa dirti... perché ho paura -sul serio- di fare più danni che altro..

ciao tesora...


----------



## Old Angel (15 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> grazie cara..io mi sto impegnando con tutta me stessa...stasera ho fatto tornare a casa mio marito...e già erano un po' piu' calmi..pensa un po'...pero' mia cognata mi ha detto che papà è sempre convinto che io e l'altro abbiamo un progetto futuro tant'è che tutte le mattine esce dall'ufficio e se ne va in giro sperando di incontrarlo (credo)!! dicono di odiarlo perchè io sono debole e lui ha approfittato di me (quanta stima vero???) e pensare ch eero convinta che mio padre mi stimasse tantissimno (forse sul lavoro..ma solo li'..e quando gli fa comodo per scrollarsi i problemi che lo fanno impazzire...)N*on parliamo poi di mio marito che sta approfittando del mio stato con i  miei per fare l'angelo custode ..quello che mi vuole aiutrare che si preoccupa se non mangio...ma VAAA'' è solo un approfittatore che vuole tormnare nel suo mondo....cara io voglio uscire da questa situazione e farò di tutto ma per la prima volta in vitr amia avevo scoperto come si ama e quanto si puo' essere amati e ho dovuto rinunciare..pernso che la mia sofferenza ci stia tutta..o no???*


Bah dare una parvenza di normalità con tutto sto po po di roba dentro....me sa tanto che finisce mooolto male


----------



## Old silviuzzobbello1 (15 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> ho letto solo ora le ultime risposte..alcune mi sembrano..cattive... vabbè..oggi ho avuto un malore..in ospedale mi hanno detto che era tipo un attacco di panico...sono stata male..ora va meglio ma ho una forte tachicardia...i miei oggi no mi hanno salutata, l'ho detto a mia cognata, loro hanno negato ma per fortuna c'era mio fratello presente e ha confermato...ormai sono sola e forse questo mi farà crescere come dite voi..ma per ora mi fa stare male...


 
ricorda che il dolore non significa male...il dolore ci serve per capire che c'è qualcosa che non va(non puoi sapere ke hai un ulcera se non senti dolore allo stomaco giusto???)...non è necessariamente un male provare dolore...forse significa che stai facendo una grossa cazzata...mi dispiace ma resto della mia idea e il mio consiglio gia lo sai...spero che tu ti rimetta presto perchè so cosa significa avere attacchi di panico e non ti invidio!un bacione...


----------



## Old frastornata (15 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> perchè parli già del tuo amore al passato?
> 
> mi preoccupi tantissimo... la tachicardia le crisi di panico...
> 
> ...


stanotte non ho per niente dormito perchè mi sembra che tutto quello che faccio sia sbagliato...il mio amore è oggi piu' forte che mai ma onestamente non vedo futuro..piu' parlo con mia cognata e sento il pensiero di tutti (anche il suo che nonostante mi stia vicino non approva quesata relazione)piu' mi convinco che se anche vengo fuori da questa soggezione psiclolgica dai miei cmq non riuciro' a portare avanti questo amore..eppure voglio crederci altrimenti mi viene meno la voglia di lottare ed è per questo che mi prendono gli attacchi di panico... forse molti hanno ragione io non sono abituata a prendermi le mie responsabilità, forse ho vissuto sempre in un m ondo dorato ema falso e ora che qualcosa ha rotto l'incantesimo non trovo via d'uscita..credetemi l'ho capito e voglio venirne fuori..ma il malessere fisico non riesco ad affrontarlo perchè viene dalla mente..


----------



## Old Angel (15 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> stanotte non ho per niente dormito perchè mi sembra che tutto quello che faccio sia sbagliato...il mio amore è oggi piu' forte che mai ma onestamente non vedo futuro..piu' parlo con mia cognata e sento il pensiero di tutti (anche il suo che nonostante mi stia vicino non approva quesata relazione)piu' mi convinco che se anche vengo fuori da questa soggezione psiclolgica dai miei cmq non riuciro' a portare avanti questo amore..eppure voglio crederci altrimenti mi viene meno la voglia di lottare ed è per questo che mi prendono gli attacchi di panico... forse molti hanno ragione io non sono abituata a prendermi le mie responsabilità, forse ho vissuto sempre in un m ondo dorato ema falso e ora che qualcosa ha rotto l'incantesimo non trovo via d'uscita..credetemi l'ho capito e voglio venirne fuori..*ma il malessere fisico non riesco ad affrontarlo perchè viene dalla mente*..


Senti io non voglio insistere, però da come ti descrivi secondo me sei passata dalla fase depressiva alla fase ossessiva, in questi casi manco lo psicologo può farci niente, questo per di più non ti permette di ragionare serenamente e prendere delle posizioni, parlane con il tuo psicologo se è il caso di andare da uno psichiatra per un aiuto farmacologico, le ossessioni diventano un circolo chiuso e ti garantisco che è difficilissimo uscirne senza aiuti esterni, arrivare a rendersi conto che è un problema della tua mente è già un grande passo, quindi metti da parte *TUTTI* per un mesetto e curati, a me le medicine che erano state prescritte dopo 20 giorni avevano cominciato a fare effetto e cavolo che differenza non immagini cosa vuol dire riuscire a ritrovare se stessi.

I medicinali moderni per queste cose non sono droghe, non ti rincoglioniscono vai tranquilla, però serve uno specialista.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> stanotte non ho per niente dormito perchè mi sembra che tutto quello che faccio sia sbagliato...il mio amore è oggi piu' forte che mai ma onestamente non vedo futuro..piu' parlo con mia cognata e sento il pensiero di tutti (anche il suo che nonostante mi stia vicino non approva quesata relazione)piu' mi convinco che se anche vengo fuori da questa soggezione psiclolgica dai miei cmq non riuciro' a portare avanti questo amore..eppure voglio crederci altrimenti mi viene meno la voglia di lottare ed è per questo che mi prendono gli attacchi di panico... forse molti hanno ragione io non sono abituata a prendermi le mie responsabilità, forse ho vissuto sempre in un m ondo dorato ema falso e ora che qualcosa ha rotto l'incantesimo non trovo via d'uscita..credetemi l'ho capito e voglio venirne fuori..ma il malessere fisico non riesco ad affrontarlo perchè viene dalla mente..


il tuo malessere fisico viene dal cuore...
tenti di strapparti l'amore dal cuore ma non ci riesci.. e stai male...
mi dispiace non sai quanto.

scusa, ma i tuoi non vedono in che stati sei?
a loro importa solo che tu non faccia danni, mi sa..

ciao piccola.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Senti io non voglio insistere, però da come ti descrivi secondo me sei passata dalla fase depressiva alla fase ossessiva, in questi casi manco lo psicologo può farci niente, questo per di più non ti permette di ragionare serenamente e prendere delle posizioni, parlane con il tuo psicologo se è il caso di andare da uno psichiatra per un aiuto farmacologico, le ossessioni diventano un circolo chiuso e ti garantisco che è difficilissimo uscirne senza aiuti esterni, arrivare a rendersi conto che è un problema della tua mente è già un grande passo, quindi metti da parte *TUTTI* per un mesetto e curati, a me le medicine che erano state prescritte dopo 20 giorni avevano cominciato a fare effetto e cavolo che differenza non immagini cosa vuol dire riuscire a ritrovare se stessi.
> 
> I medicinali moderni per queste cose non sono droghe, non ti rincoglioniscono vai tranquilla, però serve uno specialista.


concordo sul mettere da parte tutti per un mesetto. 
invece di darle solo addosso, che inizino ad aiutarla a guarire..

sul fatto dei farmaci non dico niente.


----------



## Old frastornata (15 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> il tuo malessere fisico viene dal cuore...
> tenti di strapparti l'amore dal cuore ma non ci riesci.. e stai male...
> mi dispiace non sai quanto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (15 Novembre 2007)

scrivigli.
Davanti alle frasi di una figlia che chiede sostegno e amore è difficile restare indifferenti. 
Scrivi, a tua amdre e tuo padre, una lettera col cuore. E tieni fuori tua cognata per alcuni giorni, in modo che loro non siano informati dei tuoi stati d'animo, ma possano coglierli solo guardandoti in volto.


----------



## Old Angel (15 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> concordo sul mettere da parte tutti per un mesetto.
> invece di darle solo addosso, che inizino ad aiutarla a guarire..
> 
> * sul fatto dei farmaci non dico niente*.


Difatti quella è una cosa che dovrebbe essere valutata con il suo psicologo, io posso dirti che a me l'aveva consigliato il mio psicologo proprio perchè aveva notato che ero entrato in una fase ossessiva e proprio non ne riuscivo a venire fuori.......e cavolo non ragionavo più avevo solo in mente quello da li a poco di quel passo tiravo le cuoia.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> Anna A ha detto:
> 
> 
> > il tuo malessere fisico viene dal cuore...
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Difatti quella è una cosa che dovrebbe essere valutata con il suo psicologo, io posso dirti che a me l'aveva consigliato il mio psicologo proprio perchè aveva notato che ero entrato in una fase ossessiva e proprio non ne riuscivo a venire fuori.......e cavolo non ragionavo più avevo solo in mente quello da li a poco di quel passo tiravo le cuoia.


sì, no, infatti.. per questo non dico niente.
sono cose che vanno valutate caso per caso.
però l'affetto dei genitori non ha bisogno di posologia e dosaggio... o, meglio, non dovrebbe averne bisogno.
è la mancanza di affetto che a me lascia basita...


----------



## Old debby (15 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu lo credi?
> Io no. I suoi obiettivi sono altri: avere la conferma di essere al centro delle preoccupazioni degli altri (bimbi compresi)e quest'uomo è solo un mezzo funzionale alla situazione attuale.
> Non è in grado di uscire dalla sua patologia, quando ne uscirà scoprirà i suoi obiettivi veri


 
Sicuramente la nostra amica ha commesso degli errori, delle leggerezze.
L'uomo di cui si è innamorata è il marito della sua migliore amica, ha 4 figli ed è anche amico dei suoi genitori...elementi, questi, che sicuramente dovevano portare entrambi ad andarci con i piedi di piombo.
Ma lasciando stare il comportamento del suo parentado (che mi sembra un'associazione a delinquere)...che dire del marito?
Mi sembra di aver letto nei suoi post (ma forse mi sbaglio...) che lui e frastornata  non fanno sesso da due anni...due anni!! E' assurdo, pazzesco....ma quale marito (e quale moglie) accetterebbe una cosa del genere senza porsi il problema che "forse qualcosina non va"?
Se l'ha fatto e continua a farlo probabilmente è davvero perchè non vuole perdere i "privilegi" che lo stare con lei comporta.
Anche lui dovrebbe andare da uno specialista...e da uno bravo!!
p.s. tua cognata lasciala stare, non appoggiarti a lei, capisco che è l'unica persona che in questo momento ti sta vicino ma io non mio fiderei...per nulla...

Un bacio


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scrivigli.
> Davanti alle frasi di una figlia che chiede sostegno e amore è difficile restare indifferenti.
> Scrivi, a tua amdre e tuo padre, una lettera col cuore. E tieni fuori tua cognata per alcuni giorni, in modo che loro non siano informati dei tuoi stati d'animo, ma possano coglierli solo guardandoti in volto.


 
ma loro non sono indifferenti... solo che non è compresa la com-passione nel loro modo di vivere gli affetti. l'affetto per loro è solo legame di parentela e non è mai spontaneo.
non conoscono quel tipo di affetto.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> Sicuramente la nostra amica ha commesso degli errori, delle leggerezze.
> L'uomo di cui si è innamorata è il marito della sua migliore amica, ha 4 figli ed è anche amico dei suoi genitori...elementi, questi, che sicuramente dovevano portare entrambi ad andarci con i piedi di piombo.
> Ma lasciando stare il comportamento del suo parentado (che mi sembra un'associazione a delinquere)...che dire del marito?
> Mi sembra di aver letto nei suoi post (ma forse mi sbaglio...) che lui e frastornata non fanno sesso da due anni...due anni!! E' assurdo, pazzesco....ma quale marito (e quale moglie) accetterebbe una cosa del genere senza porsi il problema che "forse qualcosina non va"?
> ...


la penso esattamente come te.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Novembre 2007)

*PUBBLICITA'*​


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *PUBBLICITA'*​


Almeno inserisci il plin plon...


----------



## Bruja (15 Novembre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Almeno inserisci il plin plon...


 
Io resto ammirata per l'iniziativa, la comprensione e la veemenza con la quale si risponde a frastornata, ma sarà che sono troppo vecchia è che ho troppa esperienza ma nonostante tutta la comprensione e compassione del mondo, vedo che l'applicazione del vecchio adagio "non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire" qui lo possiamo applicare a tutta la famiglia, lei compresa, e tirerei dentro anche l'amante......... urbi et orbi!
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io resto ammirata per l'iniziativa, la comprensione e la veemenza con la quale si risponde a frastornata, ma sarà che sono troppo vecchia è che ho troppa esperienza ma nonostante tutta la comprensione e compassione del mondo, vedo che l'applicazione del vecchio adagio "non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire" qui lo possiamo applicare a tutta la famiglia, lei compresa, e tirerei dentro anche l'amante......... urbi et orbi!
> Bruja


io le rispondo perché mi va di farlo.
tu non sei troppo vecchia, forse sei troppo saggia...


----------



## La Lupa (15 Novembre 2007)

Salve...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .. c'è mica...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... che dite... ci provo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ci provo, và!

Ragazzi, ma perchè date sempre per scontato che tutti c'abbiano le palle e debbano solo tirarle fuori?

Non vi capirò mai.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





C'è pieno di gente senza forza d'animo, povera di spirito, o debole o con scarsa attitudine alla vita. Io ne conosco a palate.

Perchè dobbiamo sempre incitare tutti al fulgore?

Questa ragazza s'è innamorata, ha fatto un pò di trambusto, poi mò tra un pò si calma e si tiene il marito, i figli, mammà e la villa con piscina.

Dai, su, cercate di essere realisti.

Mò vado che non vorrei che...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Novembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Salve...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glielo auguro!
Ma temo che si inventerà qualcos'altro per sentirsi "viva" ...ma a noi ci ammazza!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io resto ammirata per l'iniziativa, la comprensione e la veemenza con la quale si risponde a frastornata, ma sarà che sono troppo vecchia è che ho troppa esperienza ma nonostante tutta la comprensione e compassione del mondo, vedo che l'applicazione del vecchio adagio "non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire" qui lo possiamo applicare a tutta la famiglia, lei compresa, e tirerei dentro anche l'amante......... urbi et orbi!
> Bruja


... Bruja, se non ci fossi tu, bisognerebbe inventarti!... infatti, qui, hai avuto uno spaccato dell'atteggiamento che la _creatura _porrà sicuramente in essere anche a casa... farsi sorda... hi, hi, hi... l'ho toccata là dov'è più sensibile... no, no, _non là_!... hi, hi, hi... intendo là, dove ha mostrato in tutta la sua lunghezza, la sua bella coda di paglia... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Novembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Salve...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... e chi ha mai pensato che TU abbia le palle?... sei la prova vivente che, in giro, c'è gente povera di spirito, debole, con scarsa attitudine alla vita... hi, hi, hi... secondo me, tu e lei, avete molto in comune... per quanto riguarda ciò che manca... intendo... non quel che c'è... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## La Lupa (15 Novembre 2007)

Ecco.
Grazie mille.

Cari saluti a tutti.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Salve...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scusami, ma ogni tanto le tue suonano come prese per il culo belle e buone..


----------



## Iris (15 Novembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Grazie mille.
> 
> Cari saluti a tutti.


 
Passerà la nottata....


----------



## Old sfigatta (15 Novembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Grazie mille.
> 
> Cari saluti a tutti.


io non capisco perché te la prendi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi manchi...
e non ci sei mai!!!

BLUTTA!


----------



## Bruja (15 Novembre 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e chi ha mai pensato che TU abbia le palle?... sei la prova vivente che, in giro, c'è gente povera di spirito, debole, con scarsa attitudine alla vita... hi, hi, hi... secondo me, tu e lei, avete molto in comune... per quanto riguarda ciò che manca... intendo... non quel che c'è... hi, hi, hi...


Aspetta un momento, quello che ha detto Lupa in parte lo condivido, noi abbiamo deto cosa frastornata avrebbe dovuto fare, dire o cercare, ma così come non si possono forzare le persone, non ci si può neppure dare un coraggio che evidentemente non si riesce a trovare anche ad usare la vanga.
Non trovo inadeguato l'intervento, come non riesco a vedere la "puntualità" del tuo.  Rispetto tutte le opinioni, anche quelle che non condivido, e come hai visto io al la tendenza al buonismo mi sono opposta. e non per incomprensione, ma perchè a mio vedere c'è una specie di volontaria cataratta nella visuale delle cose di frastornata..... magari io mi sbaglio ed hanno ragione gli altri, ma ti posso garantire che apprezzo la volontà e la cura con cui alcune hanno sempre risposto in modo comprensivo, e trovo che a modo autonomo tu, io, Lupa ed altri/e abbiamo esercitato quella che per noi era la nostra "comprensione" del problema di questa ragazza.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusami, ma ogni tanto le tue suonano come prese per il culo belle e buone..


Qui è pieno di gente che prende in giro ...i più gli altri (e facciamo finta di crederci) alcuni se stessi raccontandosi alla grande di grandi amori (di pochi mesi consumati in una manciata di incontri tra le lenzuola ) e con tutti ci comportiamo "come se" ...come se fossero veri e onesti ...almeno con noi...
Lupa vede spesso l'altra faccia della luna ed è lucidamente disincantata. Le sue sono provocazioni che mi fanno sempre decentrare, anche quando non condivido il suo punto di vista.
Come mi accade spesso con te che sei di una tale bontà che mi fai sentire cattiva


----------



## Iris (15 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Qui è pieno di gente che prende in giro ...i più gli altri (e facciamo finta di crederci) alcuni se stessi raccontandosi alla grande di grandi amori (di pochi mesi consumati in una manciata di incontri tra le lenzuola ) e con tutti ci comportiamo "come se" ...come se fossero veri e onesti ...almeno con noi...
> Lupa vede spesso l'altra faccia della luna ed è lucidamente disincantata. Le sue sono provocazioni che mi fanno sempre decentrare, anche quando non condivido il suo punto di vista.
> Come mi accade spesso con te che sei di una tale bontà che mi fai sentire cattiva


Condivido


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Qui è pieno di gente che prende in giro ...i più gli altri (e facciamo finta di crederci) alcuni se stessi raccontandosi alla grande di grandi amori (di pochi mesi consumati in una manciata di incontri tra le lenzuola ) e con tutti ci comportiamo "come se" ...come se fossero veri e onesti ...almeno con noi...
> Lupa vede spesso l'altra faccia della luna ed è lucidamente disincantata. Le sue sono provocazioni che mi fanno sempre decentrare, anche quando non condivido il suo punto di vista.
> Come mi accade spesso con te che sei di una tale bontà che mi fai sentire cattiva


non so. a me Lupa sta un po' sul bippe perchè per dire una cosa deve sempre fare un po' di zelig. tutto qua.
tu la conosci meglio di me, non c'è dubbio, per cui mi fido di quello che mi dici.
poi, oh, io la storia di Frasty me la sono presa a cuore. guai a chi me la tocca. io sono così. giusto o sbagliato, mi sento amica di qualcuno quando sento che è così.
ho imparato a dar credito a quello che sento io, se poi mi sbaglio sono felice uguale.


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> non so. a me Lupa sta un po' sul bippe perchè per dire una cosa deve sempre fare un po' di zelig. tutto qua.
> tu la conosci meglio di me, non c'è dubbio, per cui mi fido di quello che mi dici.
> poi, oh, io la storia di Frasty me la sono presa a cuore. guai a chi me la tocca. io sono così. giusto o sbagliato, mi sento amica di qualcuno quando sento che è così.
> ho imparato a dar credito a quello che sento io, se poi mi sbaglio sono felice uguale.


In quanto a zelig, a circhi, a fiere e primati...vi son ben altri esempi più azzeccati di Lupa!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se non l'avessi capito, nel caso di specie, Lupa invitava all'evitare l'accanimento su frastornata, vista l'evidenza del suo raccontarsela sulle colpe altrui e il non vedere la propria inazione, l'adagiarsi negli agi famigliari che non capisce siano sabbie mobili che non le consentono di uscire dal ruolo di figlia per entrare in quello adulto di donna consapevole ed autonoma.


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Novembre 2007)

*Eddai Bruja...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Aspetta un momento, quello che ha detto Lupa in parte lo condivido, noi abbiamo deto cosa frastornata avrebbe dovuto fare, dire o cercare, ma così come non si possono forzare le persone, non ci si può neppure dare un coraggio che evidentemente non si riesce a trovare anche ad usare la vanga.
> Non trovo inadeguato l'intervento, *come non riesco a vedere la "puntualità" del tuo*. Rispetto tutte le opinioni, anche quelle che non condivido, e come hai visto io al la tendenza al buonismo mi sono opposta. e non per incomprensione, ma perchè a mio vedere c'è una specie di volontaria cataratta nella visuale delle cose di frastornata..... magari io mi sbaglio ed hanno ragione gli altri, ma ti posso garantire che apprezzo la volontà e la cura con cui alcune hanno sempre risposto in modo comprensivo, e trovo che a modo autonomo tu, io, Lupa ed altri/e abbiamo esercitato quella che per noi era la nostra "comprensione" del problema di questa ragazza.
> Bruja


So che non è nelle tue corde ma a volte un bel "MA VAFFANCULO" indirizzato a chi se lo merita sarebbe più azzeccato!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> In quanto a zelig, a circhi, a fiere e primati...vi son ben altri esempi più azzeccati di Lupa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se non l'avessi capito..
senti carino... va bene che sto un po' sfasata, ma l'italiano so ancora leggerlo...

le colpe altrui, nel caso di Frasty, sono qualcosa più di un semplice dettaglio..

ma mi sa che sono da zelig circus io, a questo punto...


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> se non l'avessi capito..
> senti carino... va bene che sto un po' sfasata, ma l'italiano so ancora leggerlo...
> 
> le colpe altrui, nel caso di Frasty, sono qualcosa più di un semplice dettaglio..
> ...


Anna, dove ho scritto che son un dettaglio?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma visto che lei non è più un'indifesa adolescente e visto che dovrebbe aver chiaro ciò che le sta attorno, aspetta forse che qualcuno venga ad aiutarla a sollevare la gamba per iniziare a dar via qualche calcio in quel posto a costoro?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> non so. a me Lupa sta un po' sul bippe perchè per dire una cosa deve sempre fare un po' di zelig. tutto qua.
> tu la conosci meglio di me, non c'è dubbio, per cui mi fido di quello che mi dici.
> poi, oh, io la storia di Frasty me la sono presa a cuore. guai a chi me la tocca. io sono così. giusto o sbagliato, mi sento amica di qualcuno quando sento che è così.
> ho imparato a dar credito a quello che sento io, se poi mi sbaglio sono felice uguale.


Ehm ...meno male che non sei la sua migliore amica davvero... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ehm ...chiedo scusa, ma la battuta me l'hai proprio offerta...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ehm ...meno male che non sei la sua migliore amica davvero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai ragione. le migliori amiche non stanno mai dalla parte della ragione, ma dalla parte dell'amica.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anna, dove ho scritto che son un dettaglio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dio delle belve feroci... ma chi sei tu per stabilire come si dovrebbe comportare una persona letteralmente in palla perché innamorata persa?
perché parti dal presupposto che l'amore sia incanalabile in una direzione redditizia, come può esserlo una relazione d'affari, Feddy?
mah...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai ragione. le migliori amiche non stanno mai dalla parte della ragione, ma dalla parte dell'amica.


Ehm ...l'amante è il marito della sua amica...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai ragione. le migliori amiche non stanno mai dalla parte della ragione, ma dalla parte dell'amica.


Io sono sempre dalla parte delle amiche, ma le aiuto a ragionare anche sul peso dei sentimenti e sulle conseguenze delle loro scelte...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sono sempre dalla parte delle amiche, ma le aiuto a ragionare anche sul peso dei sentimenti e sulle conseguenze delle loro scelte...


il peso dei sentimenti...
le aiuti solo a ragionare o anche a sbagliare, tanto per sapere...?


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ehm ...l'amante è il marito della sua amica...


scusa, e questo cosa vuol dire?
vuoi forse dire che non dovrebbe mai succedere?
la penso anche io come te. sono cose che non si hanno da fare...
ma può succedere... e cosa si fa, ci si ficca un cappio al collo, piuttosto che fare un dispiacere ad un'amica?
ma, a parte tutto. se tanto mi dà tanto... Frasty, oltre a dover ricostruire il suo bagaglio di valori, ci avrà un bel daffare anche a riconsiderare quello che fino ad ora è stato il suo concetto di amicizia.
nulla capita per caso..
l'importante è fare tesoro di tutte quelle piccole illuminazioni che costellano il nostro percorso di crescita personale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> il peso dei sentimenti...
> le aiuti solo a ragionare o anche a sbagliare, tanto per sapere...?


A ragionare ...poi a sbagliare ci riescono benissimo da sole, come tutti noi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa, e questo cosa vuol dire?
> vuoi forse dire che non dovrebbe mai succedere?
> la penso anche io come te. sono cose che non si hanno da fare...
> ma può succedere... e cosa si fa, ci si ficca un cappio al collo, piuttosto che fare un dispiacere ad un'amica?
> ...


Era una battuta! Volevo alleggerire...
Sicuramente Frastornata deve rivedere un bel po' di cose!

Io non tradirei mai con il marito di un'amica ...se li avessi visti capiresti...


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> dio delle belve feroci... ma chi sei tu per stabilire come si dovrebbe comportare una persona letteralmente in palla perché innamorata persa?
> perché parti dal presupposto che l'amore sia *incanalabile in una direzione redditizia*, come può esserlo una relazione d'affari, Feddy?
> mah...


Ma che t'inalberi a fare?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Incanalabile in una direzione redditizia?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A me!?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   che sperpero in continuazione?!!?'  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Lascio qui il discorso va, perchè evidentemente parliamo di due cose differenti...


----------



## Bruja (15 Novembre 2007)

*Anna A*

Nulla di personale con frastornata e sono la prima a sperare che le "illuminazioni" le migliorino la sua visuale esistenziale, purchè non si tramutino in folgorazioni a 380 volts..... che l'amicizia è un valore primario e andrebbe rispoettata credo lo sappia al di là del fatto che si è innamorata dell'amica, e che affrancare se stessa sia preioritario credo lo capisca benissimo.... è il suo approcciarsi alle soluzioni che è davvero problematico, non impossibile o disdicevole, problematico, tant'è che non trova la via o la forza per affrontarle una per una in modo metodico. 
Lei ha paura, e non ci piove, ma anche un po' di cattiva coscienza perchè sa che certe scelte, anche se le si vuole considerare lecite, si dovranno pagare..... ed è questo che la spaventa davvero.
Qui nessuno ha l'atteggiamento del "te lo dovevi immaginare" cosa succedeva a sceglierti un simile amante, ma un po' di consapevolezza sarebbe molto più utile di tante paure.
Poi ognuno ha un suo sentire in cui noi, per quanto ci smazziamo ad elucuibrare, non possiamo entrare.....
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma che t'inalberi a fare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lascia pure qui il discorso. c'è la raccolta differenziata, passano domani. porto fuori io il bidone.


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> lascia pure qui il discorso. c'è la raccolta differenziata, passano domani. porto fuori io il bidone.


Grazie! Molto gentile!


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Nulla di personale con frastornata e sono la prima a sperare che le "illuminazioni" le migliorino la sua visuale esistenziale, purchè non si tramutino in folgorazioni a 380 volts..... che l'amicizia è un valore primario e andrebbe rispoettata credo lo sappia al di là del fatto che si è innamorata dell'amica, e che affrancare se stessa sia preioritario credo lo capisca benissimo.... è il suo approcciarsi alle soluzioni che è davvero problematico, non impossibile o disdicevole, problematico, tant'è che non trova la via o la forza per affrontarle una per una in modo metodico.
> Lei ha paura, e non ci piove, ma anche un po' di cattiva coscienza perchè sa che certe scelte, anche se le si vuole considerare lecite, si dovranno pagare..... ed è questo che la spaventa davvero.
> Qui nessuno ha l'atteggiamento del "te lo dovevi immaginare" cosa succedeva a sceglierti un simile amante, ma un po' di consapevolezza sarebbe molto più utile di tante paure.
> Poi ognuno ha un suo sentire in cui noi, per quanto ci smazziamo ad elucuibrare, non possiamo entrare.....
> Bruja


ma io non lo so, Bruja, forse sono fuori dal mondo io... ma come fate a criticare una ragazza così?
parli di consapevolezza... ma lei ne ha da vendere. è smarcata su tutti i fronti, ma lei sa che ama...
e ancora con questa storia che l'amore si sceglie...
sono davvero frastornata io, a questo punto. non a caso per Frasty sento nascere un'amicizia vera ogni giorno che passa, ed è ogni giorno più forte.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma io non lo so, Bruja, forse sono fuori dal mondo io... ma come fate a criticare una ragazza così?
> parli di consapevolezza... ma lei ne ha da vendere. è smarcata su tutti i fronti, ma lei sa che ama...
> e ancora con questa storia che l'amore si sceglie...
> sono davvero frastornata io, a questo punto. non a caso per Frasty sento nascere un'amicizia vera ogni giorno che passa, ed è ogni giorno più forte.


Si vede che tu "vittime" di quel tipo non ne hai mai conosciute davvero... io tante tante tante


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Grazie! Molto gentile!


gentile mai. buona quando sento che è il caso.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si vede che tu "vittime" di quel tipo non ne hai mai conosciute davvero... io tante tante tante


il fatto è che a me non interessa il giusto o lo sbagliato.
mi è successo e basta. io Franty me la sento amica.
sparatemi addosso, se volete, ma non mi sposto da quello che sento per lei.


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> gentile mai. buona quando sento che è il caso.


Allora ritiro i ringraziamenti...son contrario al buonismo...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora ritiro i ringraziamenti...son contrario al buonismo...


sarò forte. me ne farò una ragione...


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sarò forte. me ne farò una ragione...


Io già fatta da mò..


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io già fatta da mò..


come dubitarne...


----------



## Bruja (15 Novembre 2007)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> ma io non lo so, Bruja, forse sono fuori dal mondo io... ma come fate a criticare una ragazza così?
> parli di consapevolezza... ma lei ne ha da vendere. è smarcata su tutti i fronti, ma lei sa che ama...
> e ancora con questa storia che l'amore si sceglie...
> sono davvero frastornata io, a questo punto. non a caso per Frasty sento nascere un'amicizia vera ogni giorno che passa, ed è ogni giorno più forte.


Guarda che io non la sto criticando per vezzo ma sto cercando di fare una critica costruttiva del problema non su lei, casomai su come lo affronta..... l'amicizia è un sentimento nobile ma contrariamente all'amore, ha in sè sempre e comunque il senso della realtà.... e la realtà anche se è quella che lei dice di vedere in fondo la guarda con gli occhialini da neve, a fessura...
Se fosse innamorata persa sarebbe giù andata con l'amante, ma lei lo sa che è innamorata "a tempo", che il suo amore è funzionale alla condizione che vive.... onestamente qualcuno crede che se avesseavuto  una situazione familiare "normale" sia nel matrimonio che con i genitori quest'uomo avrebbe avuto tutta questa valenza.  E' un classico caso di uomo compensativo.... quindi l'amore è secondario non originario e sorgivo.
Il suo è un amore-ribellione, ma è della sua ribellione per affrancarsi che deve preoccuparsi non di lui, lui in caso verrà dopo.... seppure, e solo se non ci saranno imposizioni. Lui se n'è andato per stare meglio, lei NON è certa che andrebbe a stare meglio, e non per vile tornaconto, ma perchè vede bene come le cose debbano essere affrontate..... ed è una parete di sesto grado. Questa donna non ha cominciato neppure quelle di primo grado con i suoi!! E guarda Anna che nelle mie parole c'è più comprensione che in tante manfrine.....
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Novembre 2007)

quoto bruja e ho spiegato chiaramente quanto  e perchè soprattutto alla storia di questa ragazza mi sia dedicata con l'attenzione che volevo e potevo.

Sicuramente non posso avere l'ambizione di considerarmi  una sua amica, perchè un rapporto di questo tipo matura nel tempo e in circostanze diverse da queste, ma sicuramente ho parlato a lei con lo stessa partecipazione emotiva che avrei usato con una Amica nella realtà.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Novembre 2007)

quoto bruja e ho spiegato chiaramente quanto  e perchè soprattutto alla storia di questa ragazza mi sia dedicata con l'attenzione che volevo e potevo.

Sicuramente non posso avere l'ambizione di considerarmi  una sua amica, perchè un rapporto di questo tipo matura nel tempo e in circostanze diverse da queste, ma sicuramente ho parlato a lei con lo stessa partecipazione emotiva che avrei usato con una Amica nella realtà.


----------



## Old frastornata (16 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quoto bruja e ho spiegato chiaramente quanto e perchè soprattutto alla storia di questa ragazza mi sia dedicata con l'attenzione che volevo e potevo.
> 
> Sicuramente non posso avere l'ambizione di considerarmi una sua amica, perchè un rapporto di questo tipo matura nel tempo e in circostanze diverse da queste, ma sicuramente ho parlato a lei con lo stessa partecipazione emotiva che avrei usato con una Amica nella realtà.


ringrazio tutti per aver,in un modo o nell'altro, preso a cuore la mia storia, purtroppo sono ancora molt confusa..mio marito è tornato a casa, i bambini stanno meglio, l'ho convinto ad andare avanti nella separazione e ieri ho risentito lui..volevo stargli lontano per riflettere meglio ma non ci sono riuscita...pero' ho deciso che ora non istighero' mio marito in alcun modo e cerchero la tranquillità dei miei figli,lui dovrà accettare che ho dovuto fare un passo indietro perchè la situazione era insostenibile sia per i bambini sia per la questione dei miei..se eciderà di allontanarsi continuero' a soffrire ma almeno comincero' a percorrere la strada che un giorno mi libererà da tutte le ossessioni che oggi vivo in maniera cosi' drammatica!! Grazie di cuore a tutti !!!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e chi ha mai pensato che TU abbia le palle?... sei la prova vivente che, in giro, c'è gente povera di spirito, debole, con scarsa attitudine alla vita... hi, hi, hi... secondo me, tu e lei, avete molto in comune... per quanto riguarda ciò che manca... intendo... non quel che c'è... hi, hi, hi...


 
Ciao....rinforzi?


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Novembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> ringrazio tutti per aver,in un modo o nell'altro, preso a cuore la mia storia, purtroppo sono ancora molt confusa..mio marito è tornato a casa, i bambini stanno meglio, l'ho convinto ad andare avanti nella separazione e ieri ho risentito lui..volevo stargli lontano per riflettere meglio ma non ci sono riuscita...pero' ho deciso che ora non istighero' mio marito in alcun modo e cerchero la tranquillità dei miei figli,lui dovrà accettare che ho dovuto fare un passo indietro perchè la situazione era insostenibile sia per i bambini sia per la questione dei miei..se eciderà di allontanarsi continuero' a soffrire ma almeno comincero' a percorrere la strada che un giorno mi libererà da tutte le ossessioni che oggi vivo in maniera cosi' drammatica!! Grazie di cuore a tutti !!!


mi fa tanto piacere leggerti un po' più serena di ieri...
sarà quel che sarà...
ciao piccolina


----------



## Old frastornata (4 Dicembre 2007)

manco da un po' e me ne sono successe di tutti i colori..non potevo scrivere perchè sono stata molto male e ancora ci sto..raccontare tutto è impossibile ma l'epilogo farà capire..tra venerdi e domenica ho preso tante di queele botte einsulti dai miei genitori che mai in tutta la mia vita.. vi sembrerà assurdo ma tutto solo perchè ho detto che rinunciavo a lui adesso perchè loro lo  inacciavano ma che sognavo il mio futuro con lui e per la lontannza mi sytavo ammalando tanto da perdere 7 chili.. per loro questa confessione è stata la goccia, con me hanno usato insulti,mani e addirittura sono dovuti intervenire i miei parenti..e con lui vere e proprie minacce fino a chiamre la moglie e a farle fare da intermediario per costringerlo ad lallontanarsi da me per le minacce.. insomma un inferno...risultato?? ufficialmente abbiamo rinuncuiato e ci mandiamo solo qualche mail ma appena le acque si saranno calmate ...non possono separarci..ma sono certa che tutto questo vi sembrerà pazzesco..ma in famiglia nessuno mi ha appoggiata..nemmeno mio fratello che ha solo evitato cher mia madre mi strangolasse..


----------



## Old AlexRo (4 Dicembre 2007)

Io lo so di essere infantile ma non capisco perchè non si possa pensare di avere una seconda chance nella vita. Mi fa sorridere chi nella palude delle emozioni che sconquassano riesce a suggerire di pensare bene al "da farsi". Non è così che funziona e non è così che è probabilmente funzionato per loro nel momento di fare la minchiata per amore o passione che sia.
Un matrimonio che sta in piedi per i soli figli è un matrimonio comunque castrato. Una storia d'amore che non nasce per il parere di fonti esterne (deleteree come quelle delle famiglie impiccione tipiche del suolo italico) è una mancata opportunità che la gente si toglie nel già travagliato processo vitale. Io non so cosa si possa consigliare a due sfigati che probabilmente in preda ad una profonda crisi di rapporto con il partner ufficiale cerca altrove di sopperire alla carenza di emozioni. Probabilmente vivere il rapporto nella clandestinità sarebbe stata la soluzione migliore. Purtroppo a volte si fa la cazzata di credere che il rapporto "trasversale" possa essere quello giusto, probabilmente perchè si pensa di poter avere una seconda chance nella vita. E si esce allo scoperto, scontrandosi contro la quotidianità che immediatamente sfiamma il rapporto e lo fa vedere per quello che è: una storia da camera da letto destinata a non andare oltre il giaciglio. Alla base c'è immaturità ed ingenuo credere nelle opportunità che sembra invece non si ha il diritto di avere.

@Fratornata: Per te stessa allontanati da chi dimostra che non vuole il tuo bene ma solo il quieto vivere e la salvaguardia delle apparenze. Fallo per te non per voi.

Ti sono vicino perchè 'ste robe mi fanno troppo incazzare e perchè sto meditando di fare altrettanto.


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Io lo so di essere infantile ma non capisco perchè non si possa pensare di avere una seconda chance nella vita. Mi fa sorridere chi nella palude delle emozioni che sconquassano riesce a suggerire di pensare bene al "da farsi". Non è così che funziona e non è così che è probabilmente funzionato per loro nel momento di fare la minchiata per amore o passione che sia.
> Un matrimonio che sta in piedi per i soli figli è un matrimonio comunque castrato. Una storia d'amore che non nasce per il parere di fonti esterne (deleteree come quelle delle famiglie impiccione tipiche del suolo italico) è una mancata opportunità che la gente si toglie nel già travagliato processo vitale. Io non so cosa si possa consigliare a due sfigati che probabilmente in preda ad una profonda crisi di rapporto con il partner ufficiale cerca altrove di sopperire alla carenza di emozioni. Probabilmente vivere il rapporto nella clandestinità sarebbe stata la soluzione migliore. Purtroppo a volte si fa la cazzata di credere che il rapporto "trasversale" possa essere quello giusto, probabilmente perchè si pensa di poter avere una seconda chance nella vita. E si esce allo scoperto, scontrandosi contro la quotidianità che immediatamente sfiamma il rapporto e lo fa vedere per quello che è: una storia da camera da letto destinata a non andare oltre il giaciglio. Alla base c'è immaturità ed ingenuo credere nelle opportunità che sembra invece non si ha il diritto di avere.
> 
> @Fratornata: Per te stessa allontanati da chi dimostra che non vuole il tuo bene ma solo il quieto vivere e la salvaguardia delle apparenze. Fallo per te non per voi.
> ...


 
Uhm Uhm.

Sei quasi convincente.

Eppure, no, non m'hai convinta 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (4 Dicembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> manco da un po' e me ne sono successe di tutti i colori..non potevo scrivere perchè sono stata molto male e ancora ci sto..raccontare tutto è impossibile ma l'epilogo farà capire..tra venerdi e domenica ho preso tante di queele botte einsulti dai miei genitori che mai in tutta la mia vita.. vi sembrerà assurdo ma tutto solo perchè ho detto che rinunciavo a lui adesso perchè loro lo inacciavano ma che sognavo il mio futuro con lui e per la lontannza mi sytavo ammalando tanto da perdere 7 chili.. per loro questa confessione è stata la goccia, con me hanno usato insulti,mani e addirittura sono dovuti intervenire i miei parenti..e con lui vere e proprie minacce fino a chiamre la moglie e a farle fare da intermediario per costringerlo ad lallontanarsi da me per le minacce.. insomma un inferno...risultato?? ufficialmente abbiamo rinuncuiato e ci mandiamo solo qualche mail ma appena le acque si saranno calmate ...non possono separarci..ma sono certa che tutto questo vi sembrerà pazzesco..ma in famiglia nessuno mi ha appoggiata..nemmeno mio fratello che ha solo evitato cher mia madre mi strangolasse..



Se sei vittima di violenze, rivolgiti alle forze dell'ordine e ad associazioni come la Campagna del Fiocco Bianco e il telefono Rosa.

Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (4 Dicembre 2007)

*frastornata*

Sei maggiorenne.... caricati del peso della tua libertà!!!
Liberati di tutti e togli loro qualunque possibilità di interferenza..... se proprio hai tanta paura trova un lavoro esterno, prendi le tue cose e vattene.... se i tuoi fanno storie prenditele con i carabinieri.   Eticamente non ci si deve intrufolare nelle uniuoni altrui, ma se terzi superano i limite della liceità e della civiltà ribellarsi è consentito e protetto dalla legge.  Dopo di che dipende da te e da quello che veramente vuoi!  Questa tua famiglia mi sembra una gabbia di matti.... e credo che il tuo amato sia il minore dei tuoi problemi.
Bruja


----------



## Old frastornata (5 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sei maggiorenne.... caricati del peso della tua libertà!!!
> Liberati di tutti e togli loro qualunque possibilità di interferenza..... se proprio hai tanta paura trova un lavoro esterno, prendi le tue cose e vattene.... se i tuoi fanno storie prenditele con i carabinieri. Eticamente non ci si deve intrufolare nelle uniuoni altrui, ma se terzi superano i limite della liceità e della civiltà ribellarsi è consentito e protetto dalla legge. Dopo di che dipende da te e da quello che veramente vuoi! Questa tua famiglia mi sembra una gabbia di matti.... e credo che il tuo amato sia il minore dei tuoi problemi.
> Bruja


se non avessi due bambini lo avrei già fatto..ma purtroppo devo pensare a loro e ora fuori da questa gabbia non ho nulla da offrigli..ma mi sto organizzando e con un po' di paìzienza arrivero' fuori di qui..il problema è che loro sono davvero convinti di fare il mio bene!!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Dicembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> se non avessi due bambini lo avrei già fatto..ma purtroppo devo pensare a loro e ora fuori da questa gabbia non ho nulla da offrigli..ma mi sto organizzando e con un po' di paìzienza arrivero' fuori di qui..il problema è che loro sono davvero convinti di fare il mio bene!!


 
le forze dell'ordine tutelano anche i bambini.

Bacio!


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Dicembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> manco da un po' e me ne sono successe di tutti i colori..non potevo scrivere perchè sono stata molto male e ancora ci sto..raccontare tutto è impossibile ma l'epilogo farà capire..tra venerdi e domenica ho preso tante di queele botte einsulti dai miei genitori che mai in tutta la mia vita.. vi sembrerà assurdo ma tutto solo perchè ho detto che rinunciavo a lui adesso perchè loro lo inacciavano ma che sognavo il mio futuro con lui e per la lontannza mi sytavo ammalando tanto da perdere 7 chili.. per loro questa confessione è stata la goccia, con me hanno usato insulti,mani e addirittura sono dovuti intervenire i miei parenti..e con lui vere e proprie minacce fino a chiamre la moglie e a farle fare da intermediario per costringerlo ad lallontanarsi da me per le minacce.. insomma un inferno...risultato?? ufficialmente abbiamo rinuncuiato e ci mandiamo solo qualche mail ma appena le acque si saranno calmate ...non possono separarci..ma sono certa che tutto questo vi sembrerà pazzesco..ma in famiglia nessuno mi ha appoggiata..nemmeno mio fratello che ha solo evitato cher mia madre mi strangolasse..


Ciao Frasty!!!
sono senza parole...
scusa ma... adesso, a parte tutto, tuo marito ha lasciato che i tuoi ti picchiassero senza muovere un dito?????
ma che razza di coglione di uomo... guarda... dovrebbe bastarti questo per mandarlo fuori casa a calci in culo.
porca la miseria porca...
forza piccola!!!


----------



## Iris (5 Dicembre 2007)

Esistono delle associazioni a tutela delle donne. Rivolgiti ad una di queste. Offrono in genere anche tutela giuridica. Usi internet, cerca una di queste asssociazioni nella zona in cui abiti.
In bocca al lupo e fatti coraggio!!!

Noi siamo sempre qui...ma a te sevono anche dei buoni professionisti.


----------



## Old frastornata (6 Dicembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Esistono delle associazioni a tutela delle donne. Rivolgiti ad una di queste. Offrono in genere anche tutela giuridica. Usi internet, cerca una di queste asssociazioni nella zona in cui abiti.
> In bocca al lupo e fatti coraggio!!!
> 
> Noi siamo sempre qui...ma a te sevono anche dei buoni professionisti.


purtroppo i miei sono convintio di aver agito nel mio bene e piu' parliamo pi ne sono convinti!! loro dicono che è squallido che mi sia innamorata del marito di un'amica e che non ho diritto di vivere questa storia perchè farei anche male ai miei figli..che sono una ...poco di buono perchè ho tradito..(anche se io ho sempre negato il rapporto fiscico)e piu' dico loro che mi hanno usato violenza piu' si scagliano contro di me e di lui..mio padre a lui ha fatto minacce assurde..dice che essendo anche suo amico l'ha preso per i fondelli e la deve pagare..oggi addirittura aveva sequestrato il pc portatile dell'ufficio perchè a volte io lo portavo a casa con me elo usavo dal letto..sono scoppiata ed è stata di nuovo lite..hanno giurato che non ci permetteranno mai un futuro e che se solo sanno che ci sentiamo o scriviamo succede una tragedia...sono davvero distrutta e per giunta i bambini stanno soffrendo tantissimo ...e loro piu' vedono questo piu' mi ritengono colpevole e si mettono dalla parte di mio marito che non vuole separarsi...dicono che mai potro' portare i m iei figli con quell'uomo e  mi hjanno augurato che il padre mi porti via i bambini..credetemi se vi dico che sono stata ad un passo dal farla finita..sono davvero stanca..ho paura perchè vedo tuttto nero..


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Dicembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> purtroppo i miei sono convintio di aver agito nel mio bene e piu' parliamo pi ne sono convinti!! loro dicono che è squallido che mi sia innamorata del marito di un'amica e che non ho diritto di vivere questa storia perchè farei anche male ai miei figli..che sono una ...poco di buono perchè ho tradito..(anche se io ho sempre negato il rapporto fiscico)e piu' dico loro che mi hanno usato violenza piu' si scagliano contro di me e di lui..mio padre a lui ha fatto minacce assurde..dice che essendo anche suo amico l'ha preso per i fondelli e la deve pagare..oggi addirittura aveva sequestrato il pc portatile dell'ufficio perchè a volte io lo portavo a casa con me elo usavo dal letto..sono scoppiata ed è stata di nuovo lite..hanno giurato che non ci permetteranno mai un futuro e che se solo sanno che ci sentiamo o scriviamo succede una tragedia...sono davvero distrutta e per giunta i bambini stanno soffrendo tantissimo ...e loro piu' vedono questo piu' mi ritengono colpevole e si mettono dalla parte di mio marito che non vuole separarsi...dicono che mai potro' portare i m iei figli con quell'uomo e mi hjanno augurato che il padre mi porti via i bambini..credetemi se vi dico che sono stata ad un passo dal farla finita..sono davvero stanca..ho paura perchè vedo tuttto nero..


 
ma la tua vera TE dove cazzo la hai nascosta?
forza frasty... guarda che a finire male ci metti un attimo, te lo dico io che ci sono passata... ma cazzo no. tira fuori la tua anima... 
ma perché dipendi ancora dai tuoi? 
tuo padre dallo in mano a me per 15 gg, vedi te cosa succede... che tanto io mica mi formalizzo.. neanche se chiama i carabinieri... anzi, mi metto a ridere...
capirai....
il problema è che tu hai un sacco di file inutili che intasano il tuo cervello e non la vuoi capire che la soluzione è VOLERE quello che Tu vuoi, non quello che gli altri pensano sia giusto per te.
saranno tempi cupi, te lo garantisco... ma alla fine, giusto o sbagliato, ti sentirai -liberamente- di assumertene ogni responsabilità. e questo si chiama diventare grandi. fino a chè non lo farai... lo sai, no?


----------



## Old frastornata (6 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma la tua vera TE dove cazzo la hai nascosta?
> forza frasty... guarda che a finire male ci metti un attimo, te lo dico io che ci sono passata... ma cazzo no. tira fuori la tua anima...
> ma perché dipendi ancora dai tuoi?
> tuo padre dallo in mano a me per 15 gg, vedi te cosa succede... che tanto io mica mi formalizzo.. neanche se chiama i carabinieri... anzi, mi metto a ridere...
> ...


cara come sempre mi sei d'aiuto..ma sai qual'è il mio vero problema?? i miei bambini..!!ho troppa paura di far loro del male..e non me lo perdonerei..vorrei emanciparmi ma cominciare da zero io non mi spaventa..ma loro??come faccio con loro?? i m iei non accettano che io viva qui nemmeno se solo lo sento..e portare via i miei figli senza una lira è impossibile..certo so che col tempo la situazione cambierà se faccoio qualcosa..ma io sto male ora e proprionon so che fare...grazie dell'aiuto e della comprensione sei fantastica...anzi tutte siete fantasctiche..


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Dicembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> cara come sempre mi sei d'aiuto..ma sai qual'è il mio vero problema?? i miei bambini..!!ho troppa paura di far loro del male..e non me lo perdonerei..vorrei emanciparmi ma cominciare da zero io non mi spaventa..ma loro??come faccio con loro?? i m iei non accettano che io viva qui nemmeno se solo lo sento..e portare via i miei figli senza una lira è impossibile..certo so che col tempo la situazione cambierà se faccoio qualcosa..ma io sto male ora e proprionon so che fare...grazie dell'aiuto e della comprensione sei fantastica...anzi tutte siete fantasctiche..


i tuoi bambini, se continui così, stanno già vivendo male...
Frasty.. i tuoi figli sono figli TUOI, non dei tuoi genitori...
tuo marito è una nullità... è appurato.... lascia che i tuoi ti menino senza intervenire...
no. ma davvero.... solo le corna ti sei limitata a fargli? io gli avrei incendiato la macchina a uno così...
io non passo un giorno di pace sulla terra, te lo giuro... ma chi mi fa del male poi i conti con me li fa... e non è esattamente un bel momento...


----------



## Old frastornata (6 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> i tuoi bambini, se continui così, stanno già vivendo male...
> Frasty.. i tuoi figli sono figli TUOI, non dei tuoi genitori...
> tuo marito è una nullità... è appurato.... lascia che i tuoi ti menino senza intervenire...
> no. ma davvero.... solo le corna ti sei limitata a fargli? io gli avrei incendiato la macchina a uno così...
> io non passo un giorno di pace sulla terra, te lo giuro... ma chi mi fa del male poi i conti con me li fa... e non è esattamente un bel momento...


mio marito non era in casa,era in garage con i bambini perchè ora vive nella taverna, ma ha sentito tutto il casino perchè sono venuti persino i fratelli di mamma ma se ne è fregato..anzi lui piu' vede tutti contro di me piu' spera che trovandomi sola io torni da lui..pensa ieri ancora mi ha chiesto di tornare insieme nonostante gli abbia detto mille volte che non lo amo piu!!lui fa la vittima con i  miei e loro lo ritengono tale e dicono che devo soffrire ..mi amadre oggi mi ha detto che un giorno mio figlio mi sputerà in faccia per quello che sto facendo al padre..ma se io non lo amo è una colpa?? per loro si perchè l'ho tradito..cara credimi mi sembra di impazzire, mi ero promessa di resistere un paio di anni per sistemare le cose con la separazione e economicamnete ma poi sto cosi' male che non riesco a nasconderlo..e ho paura che davvero si arrivi ad una tragedia perchè se mio padre saèpesse che ci sentiamo sarebbe capace di tutto!!


----------



## Old frastornata (6 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> i tuoi bambini, se continui così, stanno già vivendo male...
> Frasty.. i tuoi figli sono figli TUOI, non dei tuoi genitori...
> tuo marito è una nullità... è appurato.... lascia che i tuoi ti menino senza intervenire...
> no. ma davvero.... solo le corna ti sei limitata a fargli? io gli avrei incendiato la macchina a uno così...
> io non passo un giorno di pace sulla terra, te lo giuro... ma chi mi fa del male poi i conti con me li fa... e non è esattamente un bel momento...


non ti dico poi mio figlio..è nevosissimo soprattutto con me perchè mi vede cosi' debilitata..cosi' male..tra l'altro sto facendo una serie di esami per la pressione e ieri quando ha visto l'Holter (l'apparecchio per monitorare la pressione per 24 ore) prima è rimansto male..poi quasi mi ha guardata con odio...sta sempre di piu' con il padre e sembra davvero mi odi..ho paura..


----------



## Bruja (6 Dicembre 2007)

*Frasty*

La tua famiglia è da ricovero ma tu davvero sei colpevole più verso te stessa che verso chiunque altro.  Ma è così difficile andare da un avvocatp e diffidarli... tutti quanti sono?   Sai che dovunque tu vogiia andare i figli sono tuoi e una volta tolti dalla grinfie di questa famiglia pazzoide staranno comunque meglio?.  Tuo martito è una nullità codarda perchè si fa scudo delle demenza di tua madre e dellaviolenza di tuo padre.  Il fatto che tu possa aver sbagliato (e bisogna vedere che errore sia veramente, stante la gente che ti ritrovi intorno) non li autorizza ad intervenire... tu sei maggiorenne e adulta, capace di intendere e di volere.
Iniozia a dimostrare che loro combattonoi contro un muro di gomma....    vai da un buon avvocato matrimonialista, meglio se donna, riprenditi la tua vita e pelali vivi.
Ma quali vere paure hai visto che una volta chiarite le loro pressioni psicologiche sarà difficile perfino che possano agire sui tuoi figli.
Loro fanno esattamente quello che TU gli permetti.... ti sequestrano il pc... sai che paura, esci e lo chiami al cell o vai in un punto internet e se ti impediscono il libero movimento vai dai carabinieri!!! Ma davvero non si capisce come tu possa avere paura di questa gente.... perchè ti dà un lavoro? Ti separi e dimostri che ti fanno vessazioni inpossibili, e daia loro la colpa del tuo stato di "disoccupazione" e ti fai pagare e nel frattempo ti cerchi un lavoro vero non una dipendenza da quei due genitori padroni!
Ah, ultima cosa, a tuo marito metti subito in chiaro la situazione, lui dorma dove vuole, tu altrove, in salotto, in cucina, in garage.... Non dargli alcun supporto domestico! Loro ti fanno la guerra, tu fai resistenza passiva. E' la cosa meno facile da combattere per loro.....  Se non mostri di avere gli attributi sarai sempre la poveretta, quella senza testa e la madre da compatire o da odiare a seconda dell'influenza dei tuoi parenti..... tanto stai tranquilla che più in là capiranno e saranno loro a non volere intorno questi mezzi kapò!
Sia chiaro tu devi essere chiara e corretta, alla fine hai una storia con una persona che è il partner di una amica e su questo non ci piove che la scelta è poco felice, ma questo è altro dal rendere la vita impossibile ad una persona con violenze psicologiche e morali.  Tu devi uscire al fi là di quest'uomo e della vostra storia!!
Poi sei tu copmunque che devi decidere se passare la vita a lamentarti e ad accettare il ruolo di vittima, o vivere querlla vita che è tua e su cui nessuno ha potere decisionale.
Bruja


----------



## Old frastornata (6 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La tua famiglia è da ricovero ma tu davvero sei colpevole più verso te stessa che verso chiunque altro. Ma è così difficile andare da un avvocatp e diffidarli... tutti quanti sono? Sai che dovunque tu vogiia andare i figli sono tuoi e una volta tolti dalla grinfie di questa famiglia pazzoide staranno comunque meglio?. Tuo martito è una nullità codarda perchè si fa scudo delle demenza di tua madre e dellaviolenza di tuo padre. Il fatto che tu possa aver sbagliato (e bisogna vedere che errore sia veramente, stante la gente che ti ritrovi intorno) non li autorizza ad intervenire... tu sei maggiorenne e adulta, capace di intendere e di volere.
> Iniozia a dimostrare che loro combattonoi contro un muro di gomma.... vai da un buon avvocato matrimonialista, meglio se donna, riprenditi la tua vita e pelali vivi.
> Ma quali vere paure hai visto che una volta chiarite le loro pressioni psicologiche sarà difficile perfino che possano agire sui tuoi figli.
> Loro fanno esattamente quello che TU gli permetti.... ti sequestrano il pc... sai che paura, esci e lo chiami al cell o vai in un punto internet e se ti impediscono il libero movimento vai dai carabinieri!!! Ma davvero non si capisce come tu possa avere paura di questa gente.... perchè ti dà un lavoro? Ti separi e dimostri che ti fanno vessazioni inpossibili, e daia loro la colpa del tuo stato di "disoccupazione" e ti fai pagare e nel frattempo ti cerchi un lavoro vero non una dipendenza da quei due genitori padroni!
> ...


e se davvero i miei figli soffrissero troppo e poi m i giudicassro fino ad abbandonarmi?? e poi ho paura ..davvero che usino la violenza anche con lui..e alla fine anche con i carabinieri...se la tragedia è compiuta cosa ci fai?? ragazze saro' codarda ma ho paura..vorrei avere la forza di fare le cose con calma ma sto male e ogni giorno che passa è peggio..loro sono convinti di essere loro morali e giusti e io l'immorale,stronza che merita tutto il male del mondo... eora vorrebbero addirittura impedirmi di separarmi..


----------



## Bruja (6 Dicembre 2007)

*frastornata*



frastornata ha detto:


> e se davvero i miei figli soffrissero troppo e poi m i giudicassro fino ad abbandonarmi?? e poi ho paura ..davvero che usino la violenza anche con lui..e alla fine anche con i carabinieri...se la tragedia è compiuta cosa ci fai?? ragazze saro' codarda ma ho paura..vorrei avere la forza di fare le cose con calma ma sto male e ogni giorno che passa è peggio..loro sono convinti di essere loro morali e giusti e io l'immorale,stronza che merita tutto il male del mondo... eora vorrebbero addirittura impedirmi di separarmi..


 
Senti credo che tu viva davvero fuori dalla realtà, e loro hanno tutto l'agio di imperversare con queste cretinate!!!
Perchè visto che TU non sai cosa e come fare non vai intanto da un avvocato? Sei pedinata?  Ti inchiodano i piedi???  
Domani esci e vai da un legale.... punto.  Lui/leui saprà come consigliarti, dirti cosa possono (quasi nulla) e NON possono (tutto quello che farneticano) fare!!
E' ora che chiedi aiuto a chi sia in grado di prendere in mano la situazione.
Anche perchè così facendo ti pari il c...  in caso di intenzione di queste brave persone di farti passare per neurolabile!!
Qui non si tratta più di tuo marito, dei tuoi figli, del tuo amante.... ma della tua libertà individuale e di scelta!!! Ci sarebbe la differenza fra un comportamento riprovevole, il tuo e uno criminale.... quello dei tuoi!!!  E guarda che dicendo criminale non esagero.... stannmo violendo dei precisi diritti ... perfino quelli costituzionali!!!
Non esistono i buoni ed i cattivi, al massimo le persone corrette e quelle scorrette, ma loro sono gli ultimi, visti i metodi, a poter aprire bocca....
Avvocato.............subito!!!!  Poi sarà lui a prendere in mano la situazione ed a mettere sull'attenti anche i tuoi....   Quanto ai tuoi figli, continua così!!! Vedrai i risultati; rimarrai la pazza, immoralòe che fa cose assurde, e lo penseranno perchè a forza di picchiarglielo ion testa col martello i tuoi avranno campo eds agio... e sei tu che glielo consenti.   Non sei codarda, sei colpevole di inerzia proprio verso di loro, e questa inerzia sta davvero rovinando un po' tutto quello che sarebbe salvabile.
Non posso dire altro nè intervenire oltre.
Bruja


----------



## Old frastornata (6 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senti credo che tu viva davvero fuori dalla realtà, e loro hanno tutto l'agio di imperversare con queste cretinate!!!
> Perchè visto che TU non sai cosa e come fare non vai intanto da un avvocato? Sei pedinata? Ti inchiodano i piedi???
> Domani esci e vai da un legale.... punto. Lui/leui saprà come consigliarti, dirti cosa possono (quasi nulla) e NON possono (tutto quello che farneticano) fare!!
> E' ora che chiedi aiuto a chi sia in grado di prendere in mano la situazione.
> ...


carissima credimi le tue parole danno conforto alle mie intenzioni "fantastiche" ma è che intorno a me la pensano tutti cosi'..persino mio fratello che ha 30 anni e mia cognata,i miei zii che sono intervenuti per sedare le liti e "farmi tornare in me",loro hanno agito per il mio bene,io sono solo pazza ad essermi innamorata di lui e a pensare di poter mai realizzare la mia vita con lui..non c'è uno che mi dica vivi la tua vita..anzi loro o meglio mamma mi ha detto se lo vuoi te ne devi andare subito e accettare tutte le conseguenze (tipo che mio padre e mio mariuto lo vanno ad ammazzare in un attimo di lucida follia ) e quindi io sarei responsabile di una tragedia in una famiglia perbene... P.S. io sono di Napoli (dai modi di agire del contorno credo si fosse immaginato:

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sonoa lureata in giurisprudenza..non è che qualcuan mi aiuta a trovare un lavoro???


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Dicembre 2007)

io non so proprio come fare con te. chiedi aiuto ma poi hai paura che qualcuno voglia aiutarti...
così come sei messa, da sola non ne esci... chiedi aiuto a qualcuno, ma falloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. cazzo.
tu non capisci una cosa fondamentale: ti devi sentire libera di poter sbagliare. DI POTER SBAGLIARE.  perché sentirsi liberi di fare quello che vogliono gli altri... non vuol dire un cazzo di niente.
emancipati dal ruolo di figlia. fallo a tutti i costi. sarà dura ma ne sarà valsa la pena. ma sempre. mai tornare indietro...
ti prego, Frasty, non soccombere...


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Dicembre 2007)

Frasty, te la dedico con tutto quel mare di affetto che mi smuovi...

Sally cammina per la strada senza nemmeno
guardare per terra 
Sally è una donna che non ha più voglia 
di fare la guerra 
Sally ha patito troppo 
Sally ha già visto che cosa 
ti può crollare addosso ! 
Sally è già stata punita ! 
per ogni sua distrazione o debolezza 
per ogni candida carezza 
data per non sentire l'amarezza 
senti che fuori piove 
senti che bel rumore...
Sally cammina per la strada sicura 
senza pensare a niente 
ormai guarda la gente 
con aria indifferente 
sono lontani quei momenti 
quando uno sguardo provocava turbamenti 
quando la vita era più facile 
e si potevano mangiare anche le fragole 
perché la vita è un brivido che vola via 
è tutto un equilibrio sopra la follia 
...sopra follia ! 
senti che fuori piove 
senti che bel rumore...
Ma forse Sally è proprio questo il senso...il senso... 
del tuo vagare 
forse davvero ci si deve sentire 
alla fine un pò male 
Forse alla fine di questa triste storia 
qualcuno troverà il coraggio 
per affrontare i sensi di colpa 
e cancellarli da questo viaggio 
per vivere davvero ogni momento 
con ogni suo turbamento 
e come se fosse l'ultimo...
Sally cammina per la strada leggera 
ormai è sera 
si accendono le luci dei lampioni 
tutta la gente corre a casa davanti alle televisioni 
ed un pensiero le passa per la testa 
"forse la vita non è stata tutta persa"... 
"forse qualcosa s'è salvato"... 
"forse davvero...non è stato poi tutto sbagliato"... 
"forse era giusto così!?!".... 
........eheheheh!......... 
forse ma forse ma sì..!!
http://www.youtube.com/v/sqJEjBMJm7g&rel=1"></param><param">http://www.youtube.com/v/sqJEjBMJm7g&rel=1"></param><param


----------



## Old frastornata (6 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> io non so proprio come fare con te. chiedi aiuto ma poi hai paura che qualcuno voglia aiutarti...
> così come sei messa, da sola non ne esci... chiedi aiuto a qualcuno, ma falloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. cazzo.
> tu non capisci una cosa fondamentale: ti devi sentire libera di poter sbagliare. DI POTER SBAGLIARE. perché sentirsi liberi di fare quello che vogliono gli altri... non vuol dire un cazzo di niente.
> emancipati dal ruolo di figlia. fallo a tutti i costi. sarà dura ma ne sarà valsa la pena. ma sempre. mai tornare indietro...
> ti prego, Frasty, non soccombere...


tesoro non sai quanto vorrei avere ora la forza di affrontare tutto quello che giustamente mi consigli ma sono debole anche fisicamnete..ho perso molto peso,ho la pressione alta,vedo crollare tutto intorno a me e mio marito si sotian con quell'aria da vittima che mi fa sembrare ancora + carnefice..ma hai ragione devo combattere  etrovare la forza di emanciparmi...GRAZIE


----------



## Old Angel (6 Dicembre 2007)

Comunque andare da un avvocato non vuol dire partire in quarta con casini vari, cominci a chiedere dei chiarimenti dei pareri, così te ne fai un idea di cosa puoi o non puoi.....giusto per iniziare per non stare li a prendere solo mazzate e a piangere in un angolo.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Dicembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> carissima credimi le tue parole danno conforto alle mie intenzioni "fantastiche" ma è che intorno a me la pensano tutti cosi'..persino mio fratello che ha 30 anni e mia cognata,i miei zii che sono intervenuti per sedare le liti e "farmi tornare in me",loro hanno agito per il mio bene,io sono solo pazza ad essermi innamorata di lui e a pensare di poter mai realizzare la mia vita con lui..non c'è uno che mi dica vivi la tua vita..anzi loro o meglio mamma mi ha detto se lo vuoi te ne devi andare subito e accettare tutte le conseguenze (tipo che mio padre e mio mariuto lo vanno ad ammazzare in un attimo di lucida follia ) e quindi io sarei responsabile di una tragedia in una famiglia perbene... P.S. io sono di Napoli (dai modi di agire del contorno credo si fosse immaginato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono allucinata...
capisco il contesto sociale ecc ecc... ma qui si va oltre...
parla di tutto questo con il tuo psicologo... speriamo che almeno lui trovi il modo di darti una mano..


----------



## Old frastornata (7 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sono allucinata...
> capisco il contesto sociale ecc ecc... ma qui si va oltre...
> parla di tutto questo con il tuo psicologo... speriamo che almeno lui trovi il modo di darti una mano..


purtroppo ho rinunciato alla terapia perchè le psicologa ha preso anche mio marito e invece di aiutarlo ad uscire dalla sua "stupidità" e volubilità ha fatto in modo che mi facesse la guerra su tutti i fronti..pertanto ho sospeso le sedute in attesa di trovare uno psicologo migliore che sappia aiutarmi..


----------



## Verena67 (7 Dicembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> purtroppo ho rinunciato alla terapia perchè le psicologa ha preso anche mio marito e invece di aiutarlo ad uscire dalla sua "stupidità" e volubilità ha fatto in modo che mi facesse la guerra su tutti i fronti..pertanto ho sospeso le sedute in attesa di trovare uno psicologo migliore che sappia aiutarmi..


 
sono quasi certa che se passassi anch'io di lì menerebbero anche me....

Bacio!


----------



## Old frastornata (7 Dicembre 2007)

certo menerebbero chiunque mi appoggiasse..mia cognata solo per dire qualche parola (non di sostegno per me) solo per spingerli a capirmi e aiutarmi..per poco non facevano fuori anche lei...si è presa un bell'esaurimnento nervoso e ora si è tirata fuori...


Verena67 ha detto:


> sono quasi certa che se passassi anch'io di lì menerebbero anche me....
> 
> Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (9 Dicembre 2007)

Cose che puoi fare io ne vedo molte.
Andare da un avvocato per capire i tuoi diritti e il modo dia gire.
Trovare un'associazione per i diritti delle donne che sappia aiutarti o darti idee.
Trovare ORA un nuovo psicologo.
Mandare curriculum per trovare lavoro.
Spesso in tv si parla della mafia e di persone che ad essa si ribellano, pur essendovi cresciute all'interno. Spesso donne che cercano una vita pulita.
Se riescono a sopravvivere loro, puoi farlo anche tu.
Coi tuoi figli.
Ma vuoi?
A dire di sì sono bravi tutti.
Come anche a lamentarsi delle percosse. Esistono le denuncie, anche contro i familiari. Ed esiste la possibilità di andare dai carabinieri, denunciarli e farti aiutare tramite un centro sociale, te e i tuoi figli.
Ma tu ripieghi sul fatto di toglierli al padre e alla loro gabbia dorata.... 
Frasty, diciamocelo, cose da fare ce ne sono parecchie, bisogna vedere cosa uno è disposto a fare e cosa ha voglia di fare... anche le pulizie, ad esempio?


----------



## Old frastornata (10 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Cose che puoi fare io ne vedo molte.
> Andare da un avvocato per capire i tuoi diritti e il modo dia gire.
> Trovare un'associazione per i diritti delle donne che sappia aiutarti o darti idee.
> Trovare ORA un nuovo psicologo.
> ...


il problema è che io mi sento "BLOCCATA" vedo il vuoto intorno a me, tutti sono convinti che io stia sbagliando e loro siano nel giusto!! i miei morirebbero se li denunciassi o ne parlassi con qualcuno perchè sono certi di averlo fatto per il mio benme e per quello dei miei figli!non hanno dubbi, e in fondo non sono mai stati violenti con me per 32 anni,ora è come se fossero impazziti!!pensa che oggi sono legatissimi a mio marito nonjostante con lui non abbiano mai avuto un buon rapporto,anzi..ma ora lui è il "cornuto" vittima che pero' sta ancora li' e si prende cura dei figli..io invece sono la pervertita che ha tradito e ora deve pagare!! per loro l'unica cosa che chiuderebbe il discorso sarebbe il ritorno a casa di mio marito e l rinuncia a lla separazione!! ieri sera ho portato fuori mio figlio di 8 anni ed è di nuovo l'inferno,mio padre è di nuovo nero!! e ora io devo andare in uffucio e non ne ho il coraggio!!


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Dicembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> il problema è che io mi sento "BLOCCATA" vedo il vuoto intorno a me, tutti sono convinti che io stia sbagliando e loro siano nel giusto!! i miei morirebbero se li denunciassi o ne parlassi con qualcuno perchè sono certi di averlo fatto per il mio benme e per quello dei miei figli!non hanno dubbi, e in fondo non sono mai stati violenti con me per 32 anni,ora è come se fossero impazziti!!pensa che oggi sono legatissimi a mio marito nonjostante con lui non abbiano mai avuto un buon rapporto,anzi..ma ora lui è il "cornuto" vittima che pero' sta ancora li' e si prende cura dei figli..io invece sono la pervertita che ha tradito e ora deve pagare!! per loro l'unica cosa che chiuderebbe il discorso sarebbe il ritorno a casa di mio marito e l rinuncia a lla separazione!! ieri sera ho portato fuori mio figlio di 8 anni ed è di nuovo l'inferno,mio padre è di nuovo nero!! e ora io devo andare in uffucio e non ne ho il coraggio!!


Frasty, è probabile che i tuoi reagiscano in questo modo perché sono loro stessi vittime di una certa mentalità fatta dall'apparire a tutti i costi persone "perbene".
il punto è che tu non puoi pretendere di cambiare loro la testa.
però... è sempre possibile una mediazione familiare che riguardi tuo marito e te, e in seguito anche i tuoi.
così come vivete adesso, nessun tipo di confronto darà alcun frutto. siete troppo tesi tutti quanti.
chiedi un consulto con un mediatore familiare e parti da lì.
almeno tu, che sei più giovane e intelligente, non farti massacrare psicologicamente...
ciao.


----------



## Bruja (10 Dicembre 2007)

*Frastornata*



frastornata ha detto:


> il problema è che io mi sento "BLOCCATA" vedo il vuoto intorno a me, tutti sono convinti che io stia sbagliando e loro siano nel giusto!! i miei morirebbero se li denunciassi o ne parlassi con qualcuno perchè sono certi di averlo fatto per il mio benme e per quello dei miei figli!non hanno dubbi, e in fondo non sono mai stati violenti con me per 32 anni,ora è come se fossero impazziti!!pensa che oggi sono legatissimi a mio marito nonjostante con lui non abbiano mai avuto un buon rapporto,anzi..ma ora lui è il "cornuto" vittima che pero' sta ancora li' e si prende cura dei figli..io invece sono la pervertita che ha tradito e ora deve pagare!! per loro l'unica cosa che chiuderebbe il discorso sarebbe il ritorno a casa di mio marito e l rinuncia a lla separazione!! ieri sera ho portato fuori mio figlio di 8 anni ed è di nuovo l'inferno,mio padre è di nuovo nero!! e ora io devo andare in uffucio e non ne ho il coraggio!!


 
A me pare che qualunque cosa accada dopo eventuali tue decisioni sia meglio dell'inferno che hai ora!!!  Qui non si tratta di chi sia in buoina o malafede, ma di chi sta rovinando la vita a sè stesso ed agli altri! Ci sarebbe una sottile differenza.
Inoltre se la convinzione di essere ragionevoli e di cercare di giustificare e mediare con tutti porterebbe a pensare che nella vita fare i Don Abbondio sia la sola scelta intelligente.... e sai che non è così!
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Dicembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> A me pare che qualunque cosa accada dopo eventuali tue decisioni sia meglio dell'inferno che hai ora!!! Qui non si tratta di chi sia in buoina o malafede, ma di chi sta rovinando la vita a sè stesso ed agli altri! Ci sarebbe una sottile differenza.
> Inoltre se la convinzione di essere ragionevoli e di cercare di giustificare e mediare con tutti porterebbe a pensare che nella vita fare i Don Abbondio sia la sola scelta intelligente.... e sai che non è così!
> Bruja


mediare perché non c'è alternativa, Bruja.
lei dipende al momento completamente da loro.
non ha nemmeno uno stipendio.
le danno il pocket money come si fa con le tate...
è tutto da rifare... ma proprio tutto...
ma dico io, anche se non si innamorava di un altro... ma come cavolo ci si può accontentare di vivere ad oltranza senza avere la piena padronanza delle nostre scelte?
deve farsi aiutare... non ha basi. è de-strutturata.


----------



## Old Angel (10 Dicembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> il* problema è che io mi sento "BLOCCATA" vedo il vuoto intorno a me,* tutti sono convinti che io stia sbagliando e loro siano nel giusto!! i miei morirebbero se li denunciassi o ne parlassi con qualcuno perchè sono certi di averlo fatto per il mio benme e per quello dei miei figli!non hanno dubbi, e in fondo non sono mai stati violenti con me per 32 anni,ora è come se fossero impazziti!!pensa che oggi sono legatissimi a mio marito nonjostante con lui non abbiano mai avuto un buon rapporto,anzi..ma ora lui è il "cornuto" vittima che pero' sta ancora li' e si prende cura dei figli..io invece sono la pervertita che ha tradito e ora deve pagare!! per loro l'unica cosa che chiuderebbe il discorso sarebbe il ritorno a casa di mio marito e l rinuncia a lla separazione!! ieri sera ho portato fuori mio figlio di 8 anni ed è di nuovo l'inferno,mio padre è di nuovo nero!! e ora io devo andare in uffucio e non ne ho il coraggio!!



Loro ti trattano così perchè tu glielo permetti, perchè ti vedono debole.


----------



## Old frastornata (10 Dicembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Loro ti trattano così perchè tu glielo permetti, perchè ti vedono debole.


eh si sono debole..e sto crollando perchè anche lui si snete messo da parte e sta soffrendo..vorrebbe lasciarmi ad agire da sola senza pressioni ma io non so rinunciare a lui...ormai non abbiamo nessuna possibiltà di vederci e stiamo andando fuori di testa....oggi poi è terribile... per la mediazione familiare i miei non ahnno nemmeno accettato di venire dalla psicologa...sono CONVINTI di essere nel giusto...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Dicembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> eh si sono debole..e sto crollando perchè anche lui si snete messo da parte e sta soffrendo..vorrebbe lasciarmi ad agire da sola senza pressioni ma io non so rinunciare a lui...ormai non abbiamo nessuna possibiltà di vederci e stiamo andando fuori di testa....oggi poi è terribile... per la mediazione familiare i miei non ahnno nemmeno accettato di venire dalla psicologa...sono CONVINTI di essere nel giusto...


tu inizia da te. tutto il resto verrà a seguire.
inizia tu a guarire per prima.


----------



## Old frastornata (11 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> tu inizia da te. tutto il resto verrà a seguire.
> inizia tu a guarire per prima.


ho deciso che è ora che io cominci a trovare un po' di forza,andro' a parlare con un amico che ha un agenzia di viaggi e valutero' la possibilità di aprirne una lontano da qui,in questo modo potrei andare avivere altrove e crearmi davvero la mia indipendenza...pensate un po' che dopo tutto quello che i miei hanno combinato perchè "LUI" era il marito dell'amica..ora mio padre ha detto amia cognata che lui non mi permetterebbe mai di rifarmi una vita nemmeno con un altro uomo..quindi..io non avrei cmq avuto scelta e sarei dovuta andare via di qui..tanto vale che cominci a muovermi in questa direzione...INCITATEMI per favore..ho bisogno di sapere che c'è qualcuno che mi appoggia..ormai sono sola..


----------



## Verena67 (11 Dicembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> ho deciso che è ora che io cominci a trovare un po' di forza,*andro' a parlare con un amico che ha un agenzia di viaggi e valutero' la possibilità di aprirne una lontano da qu*i,in questo modo potrei andare avivere altrove e crearmi davvero la mia indipendenza...pensate un po' che dopo tutto quello che i miei hanno combinato perchè "LUI" era il marito dell'amica..ora mio padre ha detto amia cognata che lui non mi permetterebbe mai di rifarmi una vita nemmeno con un altro uomo..quindi..io non avrei cmq avuto scelta e sarei dovuta andare via di qui..tanto vale che cominci a muovermi in questa direzione...INCITATEMI per favore..ho bisogno di sapere che c'è qualcuno che mi appoggia..ormai sono sola..


 
vivi in un mondo di fantasia, tant'è che ora ti trastulli con l'ennesima. Lascia perdere amanti, familiari. e controamanti. Procurati un terapista serio e fai un percorso di cura centrato su di te. Hai bisogno di aiuto serio.

Certo che ti appoggiamo, pero' il problema grave tuo non è la relazione maritale, e neanche quella adulterina.

E' la tua crescita interiore, Marianna, come persona autonoma.

Sai che qui ti ascolteremo sempre, ma devi cominciare da te.

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Old frastornata (11 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> vivi in un mondo di fantasia, tant'è che ora ti trastulli con l'ennesima. Lascia perdere amanti, familiari. e controamanti. Procurati un terapista serio e fai un percorso di cura centrato su di te. Hai bisogno di aiuto serio.
> 
> Certo che ti appoggiamo, pero' il problema grave tuo non è la relazione maritale, e neanche quella adulterina.
> 
> ...


qui la mia indipendenza non la posso conquistare in alcun modo,finchè vivo qui la mia vita è nelle loro mani...pagano gran parte del mutuo, una retta della sucola dei bambini, mi taglierebbero tutto se solo dicessi che voglio andare acopmprare il pane!!! quindi sen no mi creo l'indipendenza econom ica non ho possibilità di crescere!!!


----------



## Bruja (11 Dicembre 2007)

*Frastornata*



frastornata ha detto:


> ho deciso che è ora che io cominci a trovare un po' di forza,andro' a parlare con un amico che ha un agenzia di viaggi e valutero' la possibilità di aprirne una lontano da qui,in questo modo potrei andare avivere altrove e crearmi davvero la mia indipendenza...pensate un po' che dopo tutto quello che i miei hanno combinato perchè "LUI" era il marito dell'amica..ora mio padre ha detto amia cognata che lui non mi permetterebbe mai di rifarmi una vita nemmeno con un altro uomo..quindi..io non avrei cmq avuto scelta e sarei dovuta andare via di qui..tanto vale che cominci a muovermi in questa direzione...INCITATEMI per favore..ho bisogno di sapere che c'è qualcuno che mi appoggia..ormai sono sola..


Noi siamo sempre qui e sai di poter venire in questo forum a cercare tutta la solidarietà possibile! I primi passi saranno i più faticosi e duri, ma appena avrai messo fuori il naso da quella bolgia il solo respirare pulito e tranbquillo sarà un incentivo.  Loro posso DIRE tante cose, ma il realtà sanno che non possono fare altro che quello che tu permetti loro..... e se te ne vai è praticamente nulla!!!! 
La legge e le sue regole le amministrano i magistrati non i parenti, gli amici e gli affini....
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Dicembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> qui la mia indipendenza non la posso conquistare in alcun modo,finchè vivo qui la mia vita è nelle loro mani...pagano gran parte del mutuo, una retta della sucola dei bambini, mi taglierebbero tutto se solo dicessi che voglio andare acopmprare il pane!!! quindi sen no mi creo l'indipendenza econom ica non ho possibilità di crescere!!!


i tuoi genitori non fanno il tuo bene, bensì il tuo male... tenendoti incatenata a loro con il ricatto economico.
tuo marito poi... non lo capisco proprio... ma che uomo inutile, è, scusa?
non prende posizione, lascia che ti picchino.. vive in taverna... ma che ameba di uomo... 
senza contare che i tuoi figli cresceranno con dei punti di riferimento sballati completamente...
inizia a fare un piccolo passo alla volta, ma fallo ----------> direzione uscita, però...
i tuoi figli hanno bisogno di una mamma serena e che sia loro da esempio, ma se continui così non so...
chiama un mediatore familiare, come prima cosa. inizia a mettere in ordine quelle che sono le priorità di ordine pratico e lavora su te stessa per uscire da questo incubo.
io ti appoggio!!!

ciao.


----------



## Old Angel (11 Dicembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> i tuoi genitori non fanno il tuo bene, bensì il tuo male... tenendoti incatenata a loro con il ricatto economico.
> tuo marito poi... *non lo capisco proprio... ma che uomo inutile, è, scusa?*
> non prende posizione, lascia che ti picchino.. vive in taverna... ma che ameba di uomo...
> senza contare che i tuoi figli cresceranno con dei punti di riferimento sballati completamente...
> ...


boh effetivamente si fa fatica a capirlo sto tipo, che senso ha tenersi una moglie a sto prezzo?


----------



## Bruja (11 Dicembre 2007)

*Angel*



Angel ha detto:


> boh effetivamente si fa fatica a capirlo sto tipo, che senso ha tenersi una moglie a sto prezzo?


 

Andiamo, è il suo passaporto per contrabbandare la sua inettitudine e stronzaggine travestendosi da vittima!!!   Quanco non gli farà più comodo farà i passi che gli torneranno utili!!!
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (11 Dicembre 2007)

Ti appoggio.
Purchè tu AGISCA!
In bocca al lupo, marianna.....


----------



## Old frastornata (11 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ti appoggio.
> Purchè tu AGISCA!
> In bocca al lupo, marianna.....


grazie a tutte per l'appoggio!! oggi sono dovuta andare via dall'ufficio con una scusa perchè ormai con mio padre è difficilissimo...si sente un gelo quando siamo li' insieme e inoltre io non posso proprio digerire che abbiano pensato che ero matta  e mi abbiano tolto i soldi dai c/c (n.b. non erano soldi miei ma utilizzati per il lavoro..) dimostrandomi chiaramnete la poca  stima ceh hanno di me..ormai recuperare è impossibile..anche perchè sono sempre li' col dito puntato...mio figlio grande oggi ha litigato con la sorellina e ha gridato :mi voglio uccidere...non vi dico mia madre e le sue parole e i suoi sguardi di accusa..ormia anche se i miei filgi fanno la pipi' verde invece che gialla è colpa mia!!!!da oggi cerchero' di farglieli vedere il meno possibile!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> vivi in un mondo di fantasia, tant'è che ora ti trastulli con l'ennesima. Lascia perdere amanti, familiari. e controamanti. Procurati un terapista serio e fai un percorso di cura centrato su di te. Hai bisogno di aiuto serio.
> 
> Certo che ti appoggiamo, pero' il problema grave tuo non è la relazione maritale, e neanche quella adulterina.
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Old pincopallina (12 Dicembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> grazie a tutte per l'appoggio!! oggi sono dovuta andare via dall'ufficio con una scusa perchè ormai con mio padre è difficilissimo...si sente un gelo quando siamo li' insieme e inoltre io non posso proprio digerire che abbiano pensato che ero matta e mi abbiano tolto i soldi dai c/c (n.b. non erano soldi miei ma utilizzati per il lavoro..) dimostrandomi chiaramnete la poca stima ceh hanno di me..ormai recuperare è impossibile..anche perchè sono sempre li' col dito puntato...mio figlio grande oggi ha litigato con la sorellina e ha gridato :mi voglio uccidere...non vi dico mia madre e le sue parole e i suoi sguardi di accusa..ormia anche se i miei filgi fanno la pipi' verde invece che gialla è colpa mia!!!!da oggi cerchero' di farglieli vedere il meno possibile!!!


 
ciao frasto...non ci posso credere, non è possibile quello che ti accade e che fai accadere...
prima di tutto come già ti hanno detto gli altri/e lascia perdere marito amante e parentela varia (a parte i figli ovviamente) .... perchè mi pare ti frastornano ancora di + pensa a come vuoi essere tu...a come vuoi vivere la tua vita.... hai 30/32 anni mi pare, rimboccati le maniche hai tutto il tempo per rimediare all'inutilità in cui hai vissuto fin'ora....
hai del tempo libero dal lavoro col papà ed un pc a disposizione, impiegalo per cercarne uno tuo (sei laureata mi pare) non dovrebbe essere difficile...contatta agenzie interinali per cominciare (ali spa-manpower-adecco) anche a napoli sono arrivate sai??? poi con calma pensi al da farsi...se ti vuoi liberare di marito e genitori puoi farlo col primo con una bella separazione (e ti fai dare pure gli alimenti) con i secondi non approfittando di loro, ma lasciandoli ai margini della tua vita e di quella dei tuoi figli...
per i bimbi: evita assolutamente di far cadere su di loro la tua inettitudine...li stai danneggiando in modo indelebile e nemmeno te ne accorgi... comincia vivere come una donna e una mamma e poi pensi all'amante di turno, al marito al papi e ai suoi soldi....
su...al lavoro!!!

con affetto
pp


----------



## Old frastornata (14 Dicembre 2007)

pincopallina ha detto:


> ciao frasto...non ci posso credere, non è possibile quello che ti accade e che fai accadere...
> prima di tutto come già ti hanno detto gli altri/e lascia perdere marito amante e parentela varia (a parte i figli ovviamente) .... perchè mi pare ti frastornano ancora di + pensa a come vuoi essere tu...a come vuoi vivere la tua vita.... hai 30/32 anni mi pare, rimboccati le maniche hai tutto il tempo per rimediare all'inutilità in cui hai vissuto fin'ora....
> hai del tempo libero dal lavoro col papà ed un pc a disposizione, impiegalo per cercarne uno tuo (sei laureata mi pare) non dovrebbe essere difficile...contatta agenzie interinali per cominciare (ali spa-manpower-adecco) anche a napoli sono arrivate sai??? poi con calma pensi al da farsi...se ti vuoi liberare di marito e genitori puoi farlo col primo con una bella separazione (e ti fai dare pure gli alimenti) con i secondi non approfittando di loro, ma lasciandoli ai margini della tua vita e di quella dei tuoi figli...
> per i bimbi: evita assolutamente di far cadere su di loro la tua inettitudine...li stai danneggiando in modo indelebile e nemmeno te ne accorgi... comincia vivere come una donna e una mamma e poi pensi all'amante di turno, al marito al papi e ai suoi soldi....
> ...


è l'epilogo.... è arrivata la convocazione dell'avv. per mio marito (che è subito corso dai miei) e ioho solo provato a dire che da gennaio mi sarei trovata un altro lavoro e ..mi hanno cacciata dall'ufficio,hanno chiamato la moglie di lui,lo hanno costretto ad andare via lontano perch lo hanno minacciato, sono venuti ad usarmi altra violenza,doman vogliono il pc (che regalarono a mio figlio) fuori dalla porta, e mi insultano anche per telefono...sono disperata..la moglie di lui mi ha chainata insultandomi e dicendomi di stare all'erta perchè verrà qui a fare casino...davvero non so + che fare..


----------



## Grande82 (14 Dicembre 2007)

frastornata ha detto:


> è l'epilogo.... è arrivata la convocazione dell'avv. per mio marito (che è subito corso dai miei) e ioho solo provato a dire che da gennaio mi sarei trovata un altro lavoro e ..mi hanno cacciata dall'ufficio,hanno chiamato la moglie di lui,lo hanno costretto ad andare via lontano perch lo hanno minacciato, sono venuti ad usarmi altra violenza,doman vogliono il pc (che regalarono a mio figlio) fuori dalla porta, e mi insultano anche per telefono...sono disperata..la moglie di lui mi ha chainata insultandomi e dicendomi di stare all'erta perchè verrà qui a fare casino...davvero non so + che fare..


santo cielo, io prenderei la chiave e chiuderei a doppia mandata. Poi chiamerei icarabinieri per denunciare la violenza.
Mi spiace che ti accada tutto ciò. Ma sapevi bene che prima di dire certe cose dovevi trovarlo il lavoro! Come ti è venuto?


----------



## Old frastornata (14 Dicembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> santo cielo, io prenderei la chiave e chiuderei a doppia mandata. Poi chiamerei icarabinieri per denunciare la violenza.
> Mi spiace che ti accada tutto ciò. Ma sapevi bene che prima di dire certe cose dovevi trovarlo il lavoro! Come ti è venuto?


mia madre è vneuta  aprovaocarmi dicendo che dopo natale sarebbe andata dalla moglie a fare casino...e io con calma ho detto che ormai la storia era finita e io a gennaio volevo la mia indipendenza...


----------



## Bruja (14 Dicembre 2007)

*Ecco*



frastornata ha detto:


> mia madre è vneuta aprovaocarmi dicendo che dopo natale sarebbe andata dalla moglie a fare casino...e io con calma ho detto che ormai la storia era finita e io a gennaio volevo la mia indipendenza...


Questo è un primo passo.... cerca di capire che hai fatto una frittata tardiva e anche venuta ed ora la sola cosa che puoi fare è essere ferma, dura e se ti disturbano, chiunque siano, i tuoi, la moglie, quel cacadubbi di tuo marito etc.... fai partire denunce a raggio.
Vedrai che quando vedranno che è con gli avvocati ed i carabinieri che se la devono vedere si daranno una calmata.   Per inciso ai carabinieri poco imprta che tu sia amante di qualcuno o meno e se le persone minacciano o fanno casino vengono diffidate... Sono comunque anch'io del parere che devio liberarti di tutti, anche di quel tuo pseudo amante da fotoromanzo.
Adesso devi agire con i fatti e per qualunque cosa, parla col il tuo avvocato.
Bruja


----------



## Old frastornata (17 Febbraio 2008)

ehi spero non vi siate dimenticate di me!! a me è successo di tutto..ho riavuto solo ieri il pc...i dopo natale la situazione è precipitata..i miei hanno aggredito lui per strada..è successo l'inferno...la aeparazione procede ma in guerra con il mio pseudo-marito, esasperati dalla sua mancata reazione nei confronti dell'amante i miei lo hanno cacciato da lavoro..è guerra..io ho cambaito psicologo ma sto male e ora che lui mi ha chiesto di stargli lontano finchè non avro' fatto pulzia nella mia vita mi sento davvero sola...mia madre ora che si è tolta la sofddisfazione si è riavvicinata a me ma io sto solo approfittando perchè ora ho bisogno economicamente perchè sto cercando di aprire un'agenzia di viaggi e al momento sono al verde!! a lui hanno rovinato la vita..dopo la scenata di mia madre i figli non vogliono piu' rivederlo, la moglie gli nega i piccoli e ha perso la dignità e il rispetto persino della madre..è distrutto e io mi sento terribilmente in colpa!!!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> ehi spero non vi siate dimenticate di me!! a me è successo di tutto..ho riavuto solo ieri il pc...i dopo natale la situazione è precipitata..i miei hanno aggredito lui per strada..è successo l'inferno...la aeparazione procede ma in guerra con il mio pseudo-marito, esasperati dalla sua mancata reazione nei confronti dell'amante i miei lo hanno cacciato da lavoro..è guerra..io ho cambaito psicologo ma sto male e ora che lui mi ha chiesto di stargli lontano finchè non avro' fatto pulzia nella mia vita mi sento davvero sola...mia madre ora che si è tolta la sofddisfazione si è riavvicinata a me ma io sto solo approfittando perchè ora ho bisogno economicamente perchè sto cercando di aprire un'agenzia di viaggi e al momento sono al verde!! a lui hanno rovinato la vita..dopo la scenata di mia madre i figli non vogliono piu' rivederlo, la moglie gli nega i piccoli e ha perso la dignità e il rispetto persino della madre..è distrutto e io mi sento terribilmente in colpa!!!


 
Marianna, bentornata.

Tutto come al solito vedo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Old frastornata (17 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Marianna, bentornata.
> 
> Tutto come al solito vedo
> 
> ...


ciao cara!! magari..la situazione è anche peggiorata perchè ora sono costretta a una finzione che mi costa cara ma è l'unico modo che ho per uscire fuori da questo inferno!! le ho provate tutte ma ormai qui sono tutti impazziti e nessuno si rende conto che io sto vivendo il  momento peggiore della mia vita..


----------



## Grande82 (17 Febbraio 2008)

e lui che momento sta vivendo?
E' una provocazione, marianna, per farti vedere che quando le cose sembrano le peggiori possibili... c'è sempre qualcuno che sta peggio.
Lui deve risolvere da solo i suoi problemi, ma non ti viene il dubbio che se avessi proceduto con la famosa denuncia forse gli avresti risparmiato un casino non indifferente? La via più facile ha delle ritorsioni, marianna. Chi pensi debba pagarle? 
Mi rendo conto che stai male, ma alla fine tu sei nelle condizioni migliori: i tuoi si sono riavvicinati, i tuoi figli sono con te, non ti manca nulla se non l'amore. 
Forse è il caso di finirla di piangere e iniziare a rimboccarsi le maniche. Se hai intenzione di aprire un'attività (anche se tagliando i ponti coi tuoi forse era meglio fare la dipendente di altri e avere un tuo stipendio a fine mese, ma ognuno fa quello che crede) hai provato a parlare con un consulente del lavoro o commercialista? Magari ci sono dei fondi per finanziarti, anche a fondo perduto....
E per quanto riguarda il tuo amante, tu soffri perchè lui ti chiede di stare lontani finchè non hai chiarito, ma lui quanto soffre? Non ti accorgi che il suo è un grido di aiuto e che ti vuol dire 'sbrigati eprchè non resisto più' ? o esisti sempre e solo tu? 
Come stanno i ragazzi? Che progetti hai per il futuro? Aperta l'agenzia, vuoi vivere con lui? E i tuoi lo accetteranno? Insomma mariranna,  non mi pare che tu abbia fatto passi da gigante, forza, dai!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E per quanto riguarda il tuo amante, tu soffri perchè lui ti chiede di stare lontani finchè non hai chiarito, ma lui quanto soffre? Non ti accorgi che il suo è un grido di aiuto e che ti vuol dire 'sbrigati eprchè non resisto più' ? o esisti sempre e solo tu?  !!


A me stupisce che quest'uomo abbia messo in gioco i suoi 4 o 5 figli per una situazione così scombiccherata... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  c'è, senza offesa, da dubitare della sua sanità mentale... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> A me stupisce che quest'uomo abbia messo in gioco i suoi 4 o 5 figli per una situazione così scombiccherata...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non solo sua...


----------



## Old frastornata (17 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e lui che momento sta vivendo?
> E' una provocazione, marianna, per farti vedere che quando le cose sembrano le peggiori possibili... c'è sempre qualcuno che sta peggio.
> Lui deve risolvere da solo i suoi problemi, ma non ti viene il dubbio che se avessi proceduto con la famosa denuncia forse gli avresti risparmiato un casino non indifferente? La via più facile ha delle ritorsioni, marianna. Chi pensi debba pagarle?
> Mi rendo conto che stai male, ma alla fine tu sei nelle condizioni migliori: i tuoi si sono riavvicinati, i tuoi figli sono con te, non ti manca nulla se non l'amore.
> ...


sai io ho cercato un lavoro ma finchè sono nella società di mio padre chi vuoi che mi assuma??? l'unica è aprire un attività e purtroppo posso solo avere un prestito dalla banca perchè i finanziamenti del comune sono solo per i disoccupati..io rinuncerei alla quota societaria ma poi penso ai  iei bambini..e se a me le cose non andassero bene??? di lui io so che sta soffrendo tantissimo ma purtroppo io non devo pensare solo a me altrimenti da ora che me ne sarei andata...ma ho 2 bambini di 9 e 4 anni che stanno già soffrendo tantissimo per i problemi con il padre e per il mio stato d'animo...non posso portarli allo sbaraglio..devo prima costruire qualcosa...!! certo che voglio vivere con lui ma purtroppo so che ci vorrà tempo perchè lui ha 4 figli da mantenere e io dovro' aprire e far ingranare l'agenzie  e nel frattempo l'unica fonte di sostentamento è la mia famiglia..almeno per il cibo e le bollette...appena le cose saranno piu' piane è certo che desidero stare con lui..ma ora combattered a sola è un inferno...passo le giornata a compiangermi e alterno momenti di grande energia che si scontrano poi con l'amara relatà...ora con i problemi che mio marito creerà a miop padre non ti dico quanto dovro' pagare...sarà tutta mia la responsabilità e gli sguardi saranno sempre piu' violenti..ma devo sopportatre e approfittare..


----------



## Bruja (17 Febbraio 2008)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non solo sua...


Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Bruja (17 Febbraio 2008)

*frastornata*

Scusa ma la frastornata sono io....!!!!  



frastornata ha detto:


> sai io ho cercato un lavoro ma finchè sono nella società di mio padre chi vuoi che mi assuma??? l'unica è aprire un attività e purtroppo posso solo avere un prestito dalla banca perchè i finanziamenti del comune sono solo per i disoccupati..io rinuncerei alla quota societaria ma poi penso ai iei bambini..e se a me le cose non andassero bene??? Finch'è non ti decidi a tagliare questo cordone ombelicale malefico dubito che combinerai qualcosa nella vita e la quota societaria, che puoi comunque pretendere ed un prestito ti darebbero un bel polmone iniziale, se davvero vuoi affrancarti dai tuoi.... per ora mi pare che la cosa sia pure involuta. .di lui io so che sta soffrendo tantissimo ma purtroppo io non devo pensare solo a me altrimenti da ora che me ne sarei andata... Come vedi alla fine è a te che pensi e, naturalmente ai tuoi bambini, bastava farlo per tempo e per motivi più consoni ma ho 2 bambini di 9 e 4 anni che stanno già soffrendo tantissimo per i problemi con il padre e per il mio stato d'animo...non posso portarli allo sbaraglio..devo prima costruire qualcosa...!!Sia chiaro non è che tuo marito, per orribile che fosse abbia avuto tanta scelta grazie all'interferenza di tua madre.... e la chiamo così per rispetto perchè il nome che mi viene in mente è altro. certo che voglio vivere con lui ma purtroppo so che ci vorrà tempo perchè lui ha 4 figli da mantenere e io dovro' aprire e far ingranare l'agenzie e nel frattempo l'unica fonte di sostentamento è la mia famiglia..almeno per il cibo e le bollette...appena le cose saranno piu' piane è certo che desidero stare con luiAppena le cose si saranno appianate e tu avrai una vita tua ed in dipendente vedrai che di lui ti interesserà molto meno... lui contava come fattore estraniante dalla camera a gas delle tua famiglia...ma ora combattered a sola è un inferno...passo le giornata a compiangermi e alterno momenti di grande energia che si scontrano poi con l'amara relatà...ora con i problemi che mio marito creerà a miop padre non ti dico quanto dovro' pagare...sarà tutta mia la responsabilità e gli sguardi saranno sempre piu' violenti..ma devo sopportatre e approfittare..Ecco brava, sopportare ed approfittare, ma come? Con la complicità di impiccioni un tornado familiare bilaterale? Perchè credi che si fermerà?
> Non c'è modo di mettere in bocca a tua madre un po' di allume .... immagino che qualunque altra ragionevole soluzione sia inutile.... anzi c'è la solita.... evitare di averne bisogno così le scardini il suo potere distruttivo.  Ti rendi conto che è una vera mestatrice.... si arroga, insieme agli altri tuoi illuminati parenti, di decidere come debba reagire tuo marito ed ha deciso come mandare a gambe all'aria la famiglia del tuo amante.  Sia chiaro non ne esce bene neppure lui ma la TUA famiglia e TUA madre sono meschini ricattatori che agiscono solo perchè sanno di avere potere economico su di te....  mi spiace ma io non avrei alcun dubbio sul da farsi.... pensaci bene, adesso che hanno disfatto tutto, ci sei solo tu a cui rivolgere le loro azioni ed attenzioni malefiche e di conserva i tuoi figli. Tuo marito e il tuo amante, per quando "rovinati" ormai sono fuori dal loro raggio.... sei quindi proprio certa di poetr approfittare di qualcosa in quella casa, o che non sia invece l'inverso?????
> Bruja


----------



## Old frastornata (17 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scusa ma la frastornata sono io....!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (17 Febbraio 2008)

*frastornata*



frastornata ha detto:


> Bruja ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Scusa ma la frastornata sono io....!!!!
> ...


----------



## Old Angel (18 Febbraio 2008)

Chiedo scusa a Frastornata in anticipo, come tradito quando leggo queste storie rimango frastornato io, perchè non posso fare a meno di mettermi nei panni della moglie di lui che ha consumato il suo corpo per donargli 4 figli, perchè mi metto nei panni di tutti quei bambini che non avranno più un infanzia serena, perchè mi metto anche nei panni del marito di lei,  che forse sarà stato considerato senza spina dorsale e opportunista ma una persona tradita che si vede sfumare via una vita nessuno sa come potrebbe reagire, e non posso credere che un amore possa crescere e alimentarsi sul dolore di così tante persone e mi chiedo che futuro può avere con tutti questi rimorsi.......non posso credere che la parola amore sia il sinonimo di dolore......dolore di tanti altri.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Febbraio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa a Frastornata in anticipo, come tradito quando leggo queste storie rimango frastornato io, perchè non posso fare a meno di mettermi nei panni della moglie di lui che ha consumato il suo corpo per donargli 4 figli, perchè mi metto nei panni di tutti quei bambini che non avranno più un infanzia serena, perchè mi metto anche nei panni del marito di lei, che forse sarà stato considerato senza spina dorsale e opportunista ma una persona tradita che si vede sfumare via una vita nessuno sa come potrebbe reagire, e non posso credere che un amore possa crescere e alimentarsi sul dolore di così tante persone e mi chiedo che futuro può avere con tutti questi rimorsi.......non posso credere che la parola amore sia il sinonimo di dolore......dolore di tanti altri.


E' parecchio che non intervengo su Frastornata perché non ho altro da dire oltre quel che ho già detto e ho pensieri simili ai tuoi.


----------



## Old fay (18 Febbraio 2008)

Poretta ragazzi, la state massacrando, ormai il dado è tratto, a cosa serve infierire? Lasciate da parte il dolore dei traditi, non serve, oramai lei è in questa situazione e dobbiamo, da amiche, sperare solo che riesca a tirarsene fuori. Per lei e per i suoi figli, per il marito, l'amante, la famiglia tutta mi sembra. Troppa gente cara frasto, troppa. Riparti da te, con due lire, con tanta voglia di credere ancora nel futuro, tornare indietro sarebbe impossibile. Bacio!


----------



## Old frastornata (18 Febbraio 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Poretta ragazzi, la state massacrando, ormai il dado è tratto, a cosa serve infierire? Lasciate da parte il dolore dei traditi, non serve, oramai lei è in questa situazione e dobbiamo, da amiche, sperare solo che riesca a tirarsene fuori. Per lei e per i suoi figli, per il marito, l'amante, la famiglia tutta mi sembra. Troppa gente cara frasto, troppa. Riparti da te, con due lire, con tanta voglia di credere ancora nel futuro, tornare indietro sarebbe impossibile. Bacio!


grazie cara a te ma anche a chi mi critica..io so che la mia storia sta causando tanta sofferenza ma non si immagina sto che sto passando io tra voglia di cambaire e sensi di colpa...ora pero' come dici tu non si puo' tornare indietro ma ho bisogno di tanta forza....


----------



## Old frastornata (19 Febbraio 2008)

stamattina vado dallo psicologo ma sono molto giu'...i miei progetti si scontrano ogni giorno con la realtà ma cerco di tenere duro e poi penso alui continuamnete,vorrei sentirlo,sapere come sta..ma soprattutto vorrei poter rivivere i bei momenti trascorsi insieme...credete che sia pazza?? no è solo che al di là di tutto quello che questa storia ha portato io lo amo e rinunciare a lui mi sta costando oltre ogni limite..


----------



## Grande82 (19 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> stamattina vado dallo psicologo ma sono molto giu'...i miei progetti si scontrano ogni giorno con la realtà ma cerco di tenere duro e poi penso alui continuamnete,vorrei sentirlo,sapere come sta..ma soprattutto vorrei poter rivivere i bei momenti trascorsi insieme...credete che sia pazza?? no è solo che al di là di tutto quello che questa storia ha portato io lo amo e rinunciare a lui mi sta costando oltre ogni limite..


o ami come lui ti fa sentire?
Legegra rispetto ad una vita che non vuoi?
Insomma, se è vero amore si vedrà quando sarai libera e tutto si sarà appianato.
Allora lui sarà una scelta vera.
Oggi è un'alternativa alla tua opprimente situazione, un egoistico attimo di libertà.
E ci starebbe anche bene, ma purtroppo lui ha perso molto e forse ha anche lui bisogno di te per appoggiarsi ora...


----------



## Old frastornata (19 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> o ami come lui ti fa sentire?
> Legegra rispetto ad una vita che non vuoi?
> Insomma, se è vero amore si vedrà quando sarai libera e tutto si sarà appianato.
> Allora lui sarà una scelta vera.
> ...


ma per caso lo conosci?? scherzo..è che su di lui ci hai preso in pieno..ha perso praticamente tutto e ora non vuole nulla a metà..ma tutto e io ora non sono in condizioni di darglielo..questo pero' mi fa stare male perche vedo che intorno a me il mondo sta crollando e io mi sento impotente..stamattina lo psicologo ha cercato di farmi capire ceh non so bene se mi sento vittima o carnefice rispetto alla mia famiglia..ed è vero..ho mille sensi di colpa ma nello stesso tempo sento che mi hanno impedito di vivere...


----------



## Grande82 (19 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> ma per caso lo conosci?? scherzo..è che su di lui ci hai preso in pieno..ha perso praticamente tutto e ora non vuole nulla a metà..ma tutto e io ora non sono in condizioni di darglielo..questo pero' mi fa stare male perche vedo che intorno a me il mondo sta crollando e io mi sento impotente..stamattina lo psicologo ha cercato di farmi capire ceh non so bene se mi sento vittima o carnefice rispetto alla mia famiglia..ed è vero..ho mille sensi di colpa ma nello stesso tempo sento che mi hanno impedito di vivere...


Sì, ma ora quella che si deve dare una mossa sei tu e devi farlo per te.
L'appoggio che ti servirebbe....legittimo, certo..... ma serve di più a lui, direi...
Ripeto, sull'amore per lui ho le mie riserve, perchè in questo momento è troppo facile confondere il bisogno con l'affetto.
Quello che conta, alla fine, è comunqeu, sempre, che tu ti tiri fuori da questa storia, costruendo per te.
In qeust'ottica, cosa stai facendo? Pensi che tua madre possa davvero darti un aiuto nell'aprire un'attività? O stai solo temporeggiando?


----------



## Old frastornata (19 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Sì, ma ora quella che si deve dare una mossa sei tu e devi farlo per te.
> L'appoggio che ti servirebbe....legittimo, certo..... ma serve di più a lui, direi...
> Ripeto, sull'amore per lui ho le mie riserve, perchè in questo momento è troppo facile confondere il bisogno con l'affetto.
> Quello che conta, alla fine, è comunqeu, sempre, che tu ti tiri fuori da questa storia, costruendo per te.
> In qeust'ottica, cosa stai facendo? Pensi che tua madre possa davvero darti un aiuto nell'aprire un'attività? O stai solo temporeggiando?


purtroppo da sola io non avevo nessuna possibilità di andare avanti,ho 2 bambini e con il mio quasi ex marito licenziato non ho mezzi di sostentamento quindi mia madre mi serve innanzitutto per sopravvivere e poi se solo mi tiene i bambini e soprattutto se non mi aggredisce continuamanete come faceva priam è già qualcosa...cosi' riesco a spostarmi con l aloro macchina per tutti i problemi dell'agenzia e quando torno la situazione è meno pesante almeno con lei..certo la sto usando ma non ho scelta...sono sull'orlo di un baratro e ho davvero paura che la mia psiche non regga...per quel che riguarda lui io sono sicura di quello che provo,ci completiamo a vicenda e lontana da lui sento un vuoto dentro..Ora pero' ho un altro problema: mio marito è stato licenziato da mio padre e ora diventerà pericoloso..è un po' fuori di testa e tutti quelli che lo conoscono compreso il parroco dicono di fare attenzione perchè ora che ha perso tutto potrebbe commettere qualche sciocchezza..


----------



## Grande82 (19 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> purtroppo da sola io non avevo nessuna possibilità di andare avanti,ho 2 bambini e con il mio quasi ex marito licenziato non ho mezzi di sostentamento quindi mia madre mi serve innanzitutto per sopravvivere e poi se solo mi tiene i bambini e soprattutto se non mi aggredisce continuamanete come faceva priam è già qualcosa...cosi' riesco a spostarmi con l aloro macchina per tutti i problemi dell'agenzia e quando torno la situazione è meno pesante almeno con lei..certo la sto usando ma non ho scelta...sono sull'orlo di un baratro e ho davvero paura che la mia psiche non regga...per quel che riguarda lui io sono sicura di quello che provo,ci completiamo a vicenda e lontana da lui sento un vuoto dentro..Ora pero' ho un altro problema: mio marito è stato licenziato da mio padre e ora diventerà pericoloso..è un po' fuori di testa e tutti quelli che lo conoscono compreso il parroco dicono di fare attenzione perchè ora che ha perso tutto potrebbe commettere qualche sciocchezza..


figlia mia, però pure tu di che razza di persone ti circondi?!!?
Per carità, stai attenta!
Ma non riesci a portare tua madre dalla tua parte, a farti aiutare nel tuo essere autonoma? E comunque io fossi nel tuo ex farei causa a tuo padre per licenziamento senza giusta causa... e che cavolo!!!


----------



## Old frastornata (19 Febbraio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> figlia mia, però pure tu di che razza di persone ti circondi?!!?
> Per carità, stai attenta!
> Ma non riesci a portare tua madre dalla tua parte, a farti aiutare nel tuo essere autonoma? E comunque io fossi nel tuo ex farei causa a tuo padre per licenziamento senza giusta causa... e che cavolo!!!


mio padre non voleva licenziarlo ..anzi è sempre stato dalla sua parte e lo ha trattato meglio di me..ma semplicemnete gli aveva detto che ora che non viveva + in casa e mi dava sol 700 euro non gli avrebbe + dato l'extra busta che lui dava alla mia famigli e a quella di mio fratello per farci mandare i bambini alla scuola privata visto che mio marito ora voleva mandare i bambini alla scuola pubblica e intascarsi il fuori busta..quindi da questo punto di vista mio padre ha ragione..voleva solo far mantenere ai bambini lo stesso tenore e lui avrebbe cmq avuto il normale stipendio di 1800 euro mensili...
mia madre ora mi sta aiutando perchè mi vede davvero male e sa che l'altro ora non vuole sentirmi dopo la sua scenata e ora lei ha scelto di aiutarmi perchè si è stancata delle guerre che alla fine ha vinto..per ora..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> mio padre non voleva licenziarlo ..anzi è sempre stato dalla sua parte e lo ha trattato meglio di me..ma semplicemnete gli aveva detto che ora che non viveva + in casa e mi dava sol 700 euro non gli avrebbe + dato l'extra busta che lui dava alla mia famigli e a quella di mio fratello per farci mandare i bambini alla scuola privata visto che mio marito ora voleva mandare i bambini alla scuola pubblica e intascarsi il fuori busta..quindi da questo punto di vista mio padre ha ragione..voleva solo far mantenere ai bambini lo stesso tenore e lui avrebbe cmq avuto il normale stipendio di 1800 euro mensili...
> mia madre ora mi sta aiutando perchè mi vede davvero male e sa che l'altro ora non vuole sentirmi dopo la sua scenata e ora lei ha scelto di aiutarmi perchè si è stancata delle guerre che alla fine ha vinto..per ora..


700 euro per due bambini credo che rietri nella norma degli alimenti che vengono versati.
Come siete arrivati a questa cifra?
E' stata concordata dall'avvocato/dagli avvocati come accordo consensuale o è una cifra provvisoria in attesa di una giudiziale?


----------



## Old frastornata (20 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> 700 euro per due bambini credo che rietri nella norma degli alimenti che vengono versati.
> Come siete arrivati a questa cifra?
> E' stata concordata dall'avvocato/dagli avvocati come accordo consensuale o è una cifra provvisoria in attesa di una giudiziale?


la cifra era stata stabilita quando eravamo sull'onda della consensuale, ma ora lui non voleva + darmi nemmeno quelli e quindi mio padre gli ha detto che gli avrebbe dato il normale stipendio (1.800) e l'extra l'avrebbe destinato ai bambini (cosa he già avveniva quando eravamo sposati,solo che transitavano nelle mani di mio marito) ora pero' che lui non lavora + non avro' NULLA e oggi sono disperata perchè io non ho + un lavoro e non so come faro' ora che finirà il mese...


----------



## Old alesera (20 Febbraio 2008)

*...*

io non so che consigli darti solo di non abbatterti e affrontare 1 problema all volta

1)la tua indipendenza  economica

2)i tuoi figli

3)la tua indipendenza da chi ti non ti vuole bene


mi dispiace comunque per i casini che stai passando....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> la cifra era stata stabilita quando eravamo sull'onda della consensuale, ma ora lui non voleva + darmi nemmeno quelli e quindi mio padre gli ha detto che gli avrebbe dato il normale stipendio (1.800) e l'extra l'avrebbe destinato ai bambini (cosa he già avveniva quando eravamo sposati,solo che transitavano nelle mani di mio marito) ora pero' che lui non lavora + non avro' NULLA e oggi sono disperata perchè io non ho + un lavoro e non so come faro' ora che finirà il mese...


Non capisco.
Se era un extra che i tuoi davano per i bambini (e quindi non era parte dello stipendio) peché i tuoi non continuano a versarlo a te? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se è per ricattarti...non si conciglia con l'atteggiamento più morbido di tua madre.
Comunque potresti far notare a tuo marito che se andate in giudiziale poi dovrebbe pagare gli arretrati oltre che il suo avvocato e per un bel po' di tempo.
Lui come vive ora?

Mi incuriosisce il fatto della scuola privata. Non potresti usufruire della scuola pubblica come il 99% dei cittadini?


----------



## Old frastornata (21 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non capisco.
> Se era un extra che i tuoi davano per i bambini (e quindi non era parte dello stipendio) peché i tuoi non continuano a versarlo a te?
> 
> 
> ...


mio padre dice che l'extra lo dava per la scuola privata in modo che io potessi seguire gli affari dell'azienda fino alle 17..00 tutti i giorni e quindi intendeva continuare con quei soldi a pagare la scuola ma lui li voleva per se e quindi mio padre gli ha detto se non ti conviene te ne vai...mia madre è + morbida perchè ora pensa che l'uomo che amo non mi voglia + sentire dopo la sua scenata e forse un po' perchè è stanca di battagliare..io n esto approffittando per farmi aiutare perchè tra 7 giorni non avro' + soldi e senza il suo aiuto non potrei nemmeno far da mangiare per i bambini...nel frattempo sto cercando di aprire questa benedetta agenzia ma ci sono mille difficoltà...una cosa è certa..appena saro' indipendente economicamente e mio maritosarà fuori dai piedi dico a mi ìa madre che voglio vivermi questa storia e so già che mi abbandonerà..ma io so che voglio lui..


----------



## Old frastornata (23 Febbraio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> io non so che consigli darti solo di non abbatterti e affrontare 1 problema all volta
> 
> 1)la tua indipendenza economica
> 
> ...


sai io so che i problemi devo affrontarli ma è che mi smebra che si chiudano tutte le porte perchè sono sola e ho paura..i miei appemna vedono un cenno di ricerca di indipendenza sparano su di lui e io ora non posso permettere che gli facciano ancora del male...i bambini poi li adoro e so che stanno soffrendo ma credo che se io stessi bene riuscirei a farli superare questo momento.. lui mi dice che devo avere mia madre dalla mia parte per non scagliarla contro di lui..ma lei priam mi appoggia poi appena pensa che dentro di me c'è lui ricomincia con le paranoie e io finisco per ammettere..negare ..ammettere..non so + che fare ormai sono come chiusa in una ragnatela...


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> sai io so che i problemi devo affrontarli ma è che mi smebra che si chiudano tutte le porte perchè sono sola e ho paura..i miei appemna vedono un cenno di ricerca di indipendenza sparano su di lui e io ora non posso permettere che gli facciano ancora del male...i bambini poi li adoro e so che stanno soffrendo ma credo che se io stessi bene riuscirei a farli superare questo momento.. lui mi dice che devo avere mia madre dalla mia parte per non scagliarla contro di lui..ma lei priam mi appoggia poi appena pensa che dentro di me c'è lui ricomincia con le paranoie e io finisco per ammettere..negare ..ammettere..non so + che fare ormai sono come chiusa in una ragnatela...


Quella ragnatela te la stai avvolgendo attorno come un bozzolo da cui poi non riesci più ad uscire...se non trovi la forza in te, se non esci dal vittimismo, se non agisci con determinazione, resterai lì dentro...e dentro ad un bozzolo prima o poi l'aria si fa irrespirabile!


----------



## Old frastornata (23 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quella ragnatela te la stai avvolgendo attorno come un bozzolo da cui poi non riesci più ad uscire...se non trovi la forza in te, se non esci dal vittimismo, se non agisci con determinazione, resterai lì dentro...e dentro ad un bozzolo prima o poi l'aria si fa irrespirabile!


il mio problema è che mi sento responsabile..o meglio mi fanno sentire tale...i miei mi ritengono responsabile dello sfascio della famiglia,dei problemi dell'azienda perchè mio padre a causa di questa storia ha tralasciato gli affari e perchè io me ne sono andata dal lavoro, mio marito mi sembra impazzito e  atratti scimunito e la colpèa sarebbe mia, i bambini soffrono e la colpa è mia perchè mi sono innamorata di un altro, se io mi ribello apertamente i miei se la prendono con l'altro (come hanno gia' fatto) e stavolta sarebbe tragedia  eanche questo sarebbe colpa mia...ecco perchè sono in una ragnatele..qualsiasi cosa faccio lede a qualcuno o a me stessa...


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> il mio problema è che mi sento responsabile..o meglio mi fanno sentire tale...i miei mi ritengono responsabile dello sfascio della famiglia,dei problemi dell'azienda perchè mio padre a causa di questa storia ha tralasciato gli affari e perchè io me ne sono andata dal lavoro, mio marito mi sembra impazzito e atratti scimunito e la colpèa sarebbe mia, i bambini soffrono e la colpa è mia perchè mi sono innamorata di un altro, se io mi ribello apertamente i miei se la prendono con l'altro (come hanno gia' fatto) e stavolta sarebbe tragedia eanche questo sarebbe colpa mia...ecco perchè sono in una ragnatele..qualsiasi cosa faccio lede a qualcuno o a me stessa...


Curati solo delle tue reali responsabilità, quelle di esserti innamorata di un altro, quelle verso i tuoi figlie quelle di dover trovare una TUA soluzione alla questione, lavorativa e di vita e assumitele, lascia perdere il vittimismo!

L'altro è adulto e vaccinato...che faccia anche lui i suoi passi e le sue scelte...con o senza di te!

Lo so, è dura, ma se non ti rimbocchi le maniche, se speri sempre in accomodamenti che ti consentano di aver la famiglia alle spalle che ti pari i casini (quando è chiaro che te ne creano e basta)...non ne esci!


----------



## Old frastornata (23 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Curati solo delle tue reali responsabilità, quelle di esserti innamorata di un altro, quelle verso i tuoi figlie quelle di dover trovare una TUA soluzione alla questione, lavorativa e di vita e assumitele, lascia perdere il vittimismo!
> 
> L'altro è adulto e vaccinato...che faccia anche lui i suoi passi e le sue scelte...con o senza di te!
> 
> Lo so, è dura, ma se non ti rimbocchi le maniche, se speri sempre in accomodamenti che ti consentano di aver la famiglia alle spalle che ti pari i casini (quando è chiaro che te ne creano e basta)...non ne esci!


credimi il mio non è vittimismo..ma ormai vivo con una costante tachicardia...soprattutto per lui...dopo l'aggrssione di mia madre è caduto in uno stato di depressione perchè ha perso la dignità e inoltre la moglie gli vieta di vedere i figli piccoli e i grandi non vogliono vederlo..se ora la mia ribellione si riversasse ancora su di lui credo che non reggerebbe..per questo devo dosare i passi...i miei sono accecati..ormai qualsiasi cosa io faccia è da addossare a lui...poi a Napoli trovare un lavoro non è semplice e per aprire l'agenzia sto incontrando tamte difficoltà...


----------



## Old frastornata (23 Febbraio 2008)

il sabato pomeriggio il forum è poco affollato perchè tutti hanno qualcosa da fare...a volte mi chiedo se invece la mia solitudine non sia il prezzo da pagare per il "tradimento"...mi sento terribilmente sola e credo che se non mi faccio aiutare questo stato d'animo mi porterà non so dove..ma è poi giusto che chi tradisce per amore debba pagare quello che sto pagando io??


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> il mio problema è che mi sento responsabile..o meglio mi fanno sentire tale...i miei mi ritengono responsabile dello sfascio della famiglia,dei problemi dell'azienda perchè mio padre a causa di questa storia ha tralasciato gli affari e perchè io me ne sono andata dal lavoro, mio marito mi sembra impazzito e atratti scimunito e la colpèa sarebbe mia, i bambini soffrono e la colpa è mia perchè mi sono innamorata di un altro, se io mi ribello apertamente i miei se la prendono con l'altro (come hanno gia' fatto) e stavolta sarebbe tragedia eanche questo sarebbe colpa mia...ecco perchè sono in una ragnatele..qualsiasi cosa faccio lede a qualcuno o a me stessa...


ma tu sei responsabile dello sfascio della tua famiglia... è il fatto che ti neghi questa responsabilità mi fa capire che sei una immatura cronica... 
vedi, cara Frasty, io le scelte che faccio le pago tutte sulla mia pelle. sono problemi tutti miei... altro che famiglia alle spalle. se sbaglio pago e pago subito. senza sconti.
quello che ti manca è proprio toccare il fondo e risalirlo con le tue sole forze. sei in balia degli eventi proprio perché nessuno ti ha insegnato ad essere indipendente e a cavartela con le tue forze. la tua famiglia, più che lamentarsi di come sei, dovrebbe farsi seriamente un esame di coscienza... 
devi trovare assolutamente il modo per uscire da questa spirale post happy family ... perché la vita è dura nel vero senso della parola; e più sei autentico e più rifiuti che siano gli altri ad inquadrarti la vita.
e se anche dovrai ripartire da zero, credimi, assaporerai in pieno il gusto dei primi 10 euro guadagnati da sola...
sono soddisfazioni che valgono ogni sacrificio.
forza Frasty!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> *ma tu sei responsabile dello sfascio della tua famiglia... è il fatto che ti neghi questa responsabilità mi fa capire che sei una immatura cronica... *
> vedi, cara Frasty, io le scelte che faccio le pago tutte sulla mia pelle. sono problemi tutti miei... altro che famiglia alle spalle. se sbaglio pago e pago subito. senza sconti.
> quello che ti manca è proprio toccare il fondo e risalirlo con le tue sole forze. sei in balia degli eventi proprio perché nessuno ti ha insegnato ad essere indipendente e a cavartela con le tue forze. la tua famiglia, più che lamentarsi di come sei, dovrebbe farsi seriamente un esame di coscienza...
> devi trovare assolutamente il modo per uscire da questa spirale post happy family ... perché la vita è dura nel veri senso della parola e più sei autentico e più rifiuti che siano gli altri ad inquadrarti la vita.
> ...


Sono lieta che l'abbia detto tu.
Non si può pensare di non essere responsabili mai di niente, ma solo di essere vittime delle circostanze e della cattiveria altrui...
Se si fanno delle scelte dolorose e si fa del male agli altri avere senso di colpa è giusto. Ci si tiene la responsabilità, ci si tiene il senso di colpa e si cerca di fare del proprio meglio nella situazione che si è creata.
Tu hai voluto un uomo, marito di un'amica, che aveva quattro bambini...come potevi pensare che tutto si sarebbe risolto senza dolore e colpa? Mica siamo in un telefim ...siamo nella vita!


----------



## Old frastornata (23 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma tu sei responsabile dello sfascio della tua famiglia... è il fatto che ti neghi questa responsabilità mi fa capire che sei una immatura cronica...
> vedi, cara Frasty, io le scelte che faccio le pago tutte sulla mia pelle. sono problemi tutti miei... altro che famiglia alle spalle. se sbaglio pago e pago subito. senza sconti.
> quello che ti manca è proprio toccare il fondo e risalirlo con le tue sole forze. sei in balia degli eventi proprio perché nessuno ti ha insegnato ad essere indipendente e a cavartela con le tue forze. la tua famiglia, più che lamentarsi di come sei, dovrebbe farsi seriamente un esame di coscienza...
> devi trovare assolutamente il modo per uscire da questa spirale post happy family ... perché la vita è dura nel vero senso della parola; e più sei autentico e più rifiuti che siano gli altri ad inquadrarti la vita.
> ...


forse il vero mio problema sta nel fatto che ora che mi sono resa conto che devo rafggiungere la mia indipendenza questa mia scelta coinvolge troppe persone..per i miei è crollato un mito,io ero la figlia perfetta,portavo avanti l'azienda,crescevo i figli,organizzavo persino le vacanze per tutti..ora che io voglio andare per la mia strada per loro la colpa è dell'altro...e con lui se la prendono anche se io ha mal di testa o se mio figlio ha la febbre...è assurdo am è cosi'..quindi io me le prendo le mie responsabilità..m aho apura di causare ancora male agli altri..


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono lieta che l'abbia detto tu.
> Non si può pensare di non essere responsabili mai di niente, ma solo di essere vittime delle circostanze e della cattiveria altrui...
> Se si fanno delle scelte dolorose e si fa del male agli altri avere senso di colpa è giusto. Ci si tiene la responsabilità, ci si tiene il senso di colpa e si cerca di fare del proprio meglio nella situazione che si è creata.
> Tu hai voluto un uomo, marito di un'amica, che aveva quattro bambini...come potevi pensare che tutto si sarebbe risolto senza dolore e colpa? Mica siamo in un telefim ...siamo nella vita!


Persa, in questo caso è giusto parlare SOLO di scelte dolorose.
io non salvo nè il marito nè i suoi genitori che, come vedi, hanno ridotto il tutto ad una questione di soldi...
lei deve sentirsi responsabile e consapevole di avere voluto la fine del suo matrimonio. soprattutto consapevole.
ho voluto questo e sono disposta a pagarne le conseguenze senza dare più la colpa a nessuno ma assumendomi da ora in poi la responsabilità di ogni mia più piccola scelta.


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> forse il vero mio problema sta nel fatto che ora che mi sono resa conto che devo rafggiungere la mia indipendenza questa mia scelta coinvolge troppe persone..per i miei è crollato un mito,io ero la figlia perfetta,portavo avanti l'azienda,crescevo i figli,organizzavo persino le vacanze per tutti..ora che io voglio andare per la mia strada per loro la colpa è dell'altro...e con lui se la prendono anche se io ha mal di testa o se mio figlio ha la febbre...è assurdo am è cosi'..quindi io me le prendo le mie responsabilità..m aho apura di causare ancora male agli altri..


il vero problema è che non hai mai smesso di fare la figlia...
ti sei sposata, hai fatto dei figli ma non hai mai staccato il cordone ombelicale dai tuoi.
vedi, la scelta è tua... ma io fossi in te rischierei di CRESCERE.


----------



## Old frastornata (23 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il vero problema è che non hai mai smesso di fare la figlia...
> ti sei sposata, hai fatto dei figli ma non hai mai staccato il cordone ombelicale dai tuoi.
> vedi, la scelta è tua... ma io fossi in te rischierei di CRESCERE.


credimi io VOGLIO CRESCERE..il problema è che vedo intorno a me la distruzione..pensa che mia madre mi dice che posso fare quello che voglio tanto se io scelgo di andare a vivere con lui loro per la vergofna chiudono l'azienda e vanno via..sempre che mio padre non lo uccida..e giuro che quando lo dice è seria...infatti diceva che sarebbe andata da lui e lo ha fatto rovinandogli la reputazione ...è questo il mio problema...loro non solo se la prendono con me se voglio emanciaprmi ma anche con lui...paradossalmente anche se ora non ci vediamo..


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> forse il vero mio problema sta nel fatto che ora che mi sono resa conto che devo rafggiungere la mia indipendenza questa mia scelta coinvolge troppe persone..per i miei è crollato un mito,io ero la figlia perfetta,portavo avanti l'azienda,crescevo i figli,organizzavo persino le vacanze per tutti..ora che io voglio andare per la mia strada per loro la colpa è dell'altro...e con lui se la prendono anche se io ha mal di testa o se mio figlio ha la febbre...è assurdo am è cosi'..quindi io me le prendo le mie responsabilità..m aho apura di causare ancora male agli altri..


certo. perché vivevi a fantasilandia... dove tutto sembra fiabesco e c'è sempre chi tira fuori la lampada magica e risolve i problemi di tutti.
senti, te lo dico fuori dai denti: se tu non incontravi il tipo per cui hai perso la testa, non ti saresti mai posta il problema di vivere in un mondo in cui erano gli altri ad inquadrarti la vita... tu avresti continuato a vivere la tua telenovela e tutto sarebbe andato secondo copione.
ma come vedi il diavolo fa le pentole ma non i coperchi...
TU VIVEVI LA VITA CHE VOLEVANO GLI ALTRI. quando imparerai cosa vuole dire consapevolezza avrai anche capito che vale di più sentirsi liberi di decidere per se stessi che avere il "culo" di poter decidere le vacanze per tutti.
e capirai anche che meglio nessuna vacanza ma lo spirito libero che vacanze per tutti. soprattutto se a te in vacanza ti portano in gabbia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> credimi io VOGLIO CRESCERE..il problema è che vedo intorno a me la distruzione..pensa che mia madre mi dice che posso fare quello che voglio tanto se io scelgo di andare a vivere con lui loro per la vergofna chiudono l'azienda e vanno via..sempre che mio padre non lo uccida..e giuro che quando lo dice è seria...infatti diceva che sarebbe andata da lui e lo ha fatto rovinandogli la reputazione ...è questo il mio problema...loro non solo se la prendono con me se voglio emanciaprmi ma anche con lui...paradossalmente anche se ora non ci vediamo..


Ma proprio non riesci a vedere che oggettivamente tu e il tuo amante avete causato un disastro e che anche se i tuoi genitori ti avessero appoggiata e sostenuta e se tuo marito e la moglie di lui avessero accettato tutto serenamente e civilmente (come nemmeno in un telefilm...) sarebbe comunque una devastazione? Sono comunque due famiglie distrutte e 6 bambini che non cresceranno che i due genitori vicini!


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> credimi io VOGLIO CRESCERE..il problema è che vedo intorno a me la distruzione..pensa che mia madre mi dice che posso fare quello che voglio tanto se io scelgo di andare a vivere con lui loro per la vergofna chiudono l'azienda e vanno via..sempre che mio padre non lo uccida..e giuro che quando lo dice è seria...infatti diceva che sarebbe andata da lui e lo ha fatto rovinandogli la reputazione ...è questo il mio problema...loro non solo se la prendono con me se voglio emanciaprmi ma anche con lui...paradossalmente anche se ora non ci vediamo..


certo. perché sanno di fare ancora presa su di te.
inizia a dir loro che di quello che fanno e dicono ti importa meno del prezzo dei carciofi... e vedi come cambiano aria.
la scuola privata dei tuoi figli è un ricatto?
benissimo. scuola pubblica da subito a costo di fare avanti indietro alle 12.30.
non farti ricattare. esci da questo incubo...


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma proprio non riesci a vedere che oggettivamente tu e il tuo amante avete causato un disastro e che anche se i tuoi genitori ti avessero appoggiata e sostenuta e se tuo marito e la moglie di lui avessero accettato tutto serenamente e civilmente (come nemmeno in un telefilm...) sarebbe comunque una devastazione? Sono comunque due famiglie distrutte e 6 bambini che non cresceranno che i due genitori vicini!


Persa, alt. non è che gli altri dovevano appoggiarla e sostenerla... è lei che non ha alba di quello che vuol dire assumersi in pieno la responsabilità delle sue scelte.
per i figli il disastro non è la separazione in sè... ma rendersi conto di avere dei genitori che non sanno fare i genitori ma continuano a fare i figli.
la gente si separa, sai Persa... ma non vuol mica dire che tutti i separati non sanno essere bravi genitori..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Persa, alt. non è che gli altri dovevano appoggiarla e sostenerla... è lei che non ha alba di quello che vuol dire assumersi in pieno la responsabilità delle sue scelte.
> per i figli il disastro non è la separazione in sè... ma rendersi conto di avere dei genitori che non sanno fare i genitori ma continuano a fare i figli.
> *la gente si separa, sai Persa... ma non vuol mica dire che tutti i separati non sanno essere bravi genitori*..


Mica ho detto questo...se no io mi dovrei sparare.
Ho detto che non è che quel che è accaduto potrebbe mai essere non doloroso e non faticoso, mentra Frastornata sembra volersi convincere che è tutta colpa di quei cattivono che l'hanno ostacolata....deve accettare la realtà che coltivandosi quella evasione non si è creata un'altra vita, ma solo l'idea di una vita alternativa a quella che le era stata assegnata.
Non è stata capace di uscirne che in quel modo...ormai è fatta , ma lei continua in fondo in fondo a sparare che con aiuti e agevolazioni altri potrebbero risolvere tutto...mentre non c'è nulla da risolvere.
Sono state distrutte due famiglie e questo rimane e rimarrà.
Fingere che questo sia una cosuccia e che, senza "io cattivoni", lei e il suo amante potrebbero vivere felici e contenti è gravissimo e non l'aiuta a creare una situazione nuova "abbastanza buona".


----------



## Old frastornata (23 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica ho detto questo...se no io mi dovrei sparare.
> Ho detto che non è che quel che è accaduto potrebbe mai essere non doloroso e non faticoso, mentra Frastornata sembra volersi convincere che è tutta colpa di quei cattivono che l'hanno ostacolata....deve accettare la realtà che coltivandosi quella evasione non si è creata un'altra vita, ma solo l'idea di una vita alternativa a quella che le era stata assegnata.
> Non è stata capace di uscirne che in quel modo...ormai è fatta , ma lei continua in fondo in fondo a sparare che con aiuti e agevolazioni altri potrebbero risolvere tutto...mentre non c'è nulla da risolvere.
> Sono state distrutte due famiglie e questo rimane e rimarrà.
> Fingere che questo sia una cosuccia e che, senza "io cattivoni", lei e il suo amante potrebbero vivere felici e contenti è gravissimo e non l'aiuta a creare una situazione nuova "abbastanza buona".


magari le vostre critiche sono tutte giuste..ma credetemi è una situazione assurda da cui non so se riusciro' ad uscire.. se dico ai miei che me ne frega di quello che fanno loro mi tagliano i ponti subito e andrebbe anche bene se non fosse che non ho un euro...se pero' li uso qualche mese fino all'apertura dell'agenzia de dopo li mando al diavolo,,Dio solo sa come esploderanno..ora sto rischiando ma ho paura di come finirà..per non parlare dei bambini...che stanno vivendo in una situazione che si compone  e scompone un giorno si e uno no...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> magari le vostre critiche sono tutte giuste..ma credetemi è una situazione assurda da cui non so se riusciro' ad uscire.. se dico ai miei che me ne frega di quello che fanno loro mi tagliano i ponti subito e andrebbe anche bene se non fosse che non ho un euro...se pero' li uso qualche mese fino all'apertura dell'agenzia de dopo li mando al diavolo,,Dio solo sa come esploderanno..ora sto rischiando ma ho paura di come finirà..per non parlare dei bambini...che stanno vivendo in una situazione che si compone e scompone un giorno si e uno no...


Ne uscirai.
Sono uscite da situazioni peggiori donne con minor risorse culturali e in altri tempi...ce la farai.
Devi solo smettere pensare che siano tutti cattivi e non comprensivi...c'è poco da applaudire ...ma ne uscirai e troverai la soluzione migliore possibile adesso...ma tieniti i tuoi sensi di colpa e le tue responsabilità.


----------



## Old frastornata (23 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ne uscirai.
> Sono uscite da situazioni peggiori donne con minor risorse culturali e in altri tempi...ce la farai.
> Devi solo smettere pensare che siano tutti cattivi e non comprensivi...c'è poco da applaudire ...ma ne uscirai e troverai la soluzione migliore possibile adesso...ma tieniti i tuoi sensi di colpa e le tue responsabilità.


io me li tengo..eccome se me li tengo..e sono tanto enormi che mi bloccano completamente...mi sveglio al mattino piena di buoni propositi (anche se ho dormito 3-4 ore) e poi mi scontro con i sensi di colpa anche se devo andare  al supermenrcato ed ecco che non faccio + nulla..mi spaventa questa condizione..sto andando dallo psicologo ma ancora non vedo spiragli..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> io me li tengo..eccome se me li tengo..e sono tanto enormi che mi bloccano completamente...mi sveglio al mattino piena di buoni propositi (anche se ho dormito 3-4 ore) e poi mi scontro con i sensi di colpa anche se devo andare al supermenrcato ed ecco che non faccio + nulla..mi spaventa questa condizione..sto andando dallo psicologo ma ancora non vedo spiragli..


Dormono 3-4 ore per notte anche i traditi sai?

Non cerco di provocarti, ma di farti riflettere.


----------



## Old frastornata (23 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dormono 3-4 ore per notte anche i traditi sai?
> 
> Non cerco di provocarti, ma di farti riflettere.


ma davvero credi che i miei sensi di colpa non bastino??? ormai non ho + una vita,trascorro le mie giornate chiusa in casa,piango 18 ore su 24,mangio il necessario per mettere i piedi in terra al mattino,non riesco + nemmeno a leggere un giornale o a guidare (se e quando esco e se e quando qualcuno mi presta un'auto)..credimi io ho tradito per amore e il mio matrimonio era alla frutta e ti assicuro soprattutto a causa di mio marito..se non avessi sensi di colpa avrei sofferto di meno e non mi sarei fatta scrupoli con nessuno...invece praticamnete mi sto lasciando morire..te lo assicuro sono diventata l'ombra di me stessa psicologicamnete e fisicamente..onestamente spero di essere aiutata..a riflettere ci iesco gia'..forse anche troppo a giudizio dello psicologo..


----------



## Bruja (23 Febbraio 2008)

*aspetta....*



frastornata ha detto:


> ma davvero credi che i miei sensi di colpa non bastino??? Sicuramente hai sensi di colpa e soprattutto il rimpianto di aver gestito male una innamoramento non curandoti di VEDERE cosa era la tua vita. ormai non ho + una vita,trascorro le mie giornate chiusa in casa,piango 18 ore su 24,mangio il necessario per mettere i piedi in terra al mattino,non riesco + nemmeno a leggere un giornale o a guidare (se e quando esco e se e quando qualcuno mi presta un'auto)' certamente spiacevole, ma questo stato d'animo credo sia comune anche alla tua amica moglie dela tuo amante e che, nella loroo assurdità, anche i tuoi stiano male... tutti quanti sono..credimi io ho tradito per amore e il mio matrimonio era alla frutta e ti assicuro soprattutto a causa di mio maritoEra lì che dovevi riflettere e capiure che il Mulino Bianco lo vedevano solo gli altri...se non avessi sensi di colpa avrei sofferto di meno e non mi sarei fatta scrupoli con nessuno...invece praticamnete mi sto lasciando morireEcco adesso questo non serve a nessuno, né a te e tanto meno agli altri..te lo assicuro sono diventata l'ombra di me stessa psicologicamnete e fisicamente..onestamente spero di essere aiutata..a riflettere ci iesco gia'..forse anche troppo a giudizio dello psicologo..Forse lo psicologo vorrebbe più consapevolezza nell'agire che nell'arrovellarti.  [/quote]
> 
> 
> Insomma Frastornata quello che serve ormai è prendere atto della situazione... è chiaro che devi rinunciare a certi priviligi (scuola privata etc...) senza i quali si vive benissimo. I tuoi figli e tu non morirete di fame, c'è la legge che tutela i minori, e se non lo fa il padre DEVONO intervenire i nonni.   La verità è che ti vedono tutti disperata e seppellita dai sensi di colpa e giocano su quello.  Ormai quello che farà il tuo amante poco importa... è fuori dalla tua portata e ha abbastanza problemi con la moglie, ma tu agenzia o lavoro, puoi comunque dimostrare di avere un carattere, una volontà, tanto varrebbe che tu riunissi la tua famiglia e dicessi loro per bene e chiaramene cosa NON otterranno mai, o mai più, da te. E che ora hai capito che con tutte le loro fisime, alla fine tu sei stata creta nelle loro mani. Oggi la suonata cambia e se tu soffri sta a loro non soffrire a loro volta sia come parenti che come lavoro.
> ...


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> ..ora pretende che io faccia subito le mie scelte o cmq che tratti mio marito come un cane solo perchè lui lo odia..


Scusa ma questa frase mi ha fatto venire i brividi. Ho letto di come non dormi e stai male. Spero tu possa ritrovare presto la serenità, ma un uomo che pretende mi farebbe scappare lontana... fosse anche il più grande amore del mondo...


----------



## Bruja (23 Febbraio 2008)

*appunto*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa ma questa frase mi ha fatto venire i brividi. Ho letto di come non dormi e stai male. Spero tu possa ritrovare presto la serenità, ma un uomo che pretende mi farebbe scappare lontana... fosse anche il più grande amore del mondo...


 
Non per nulla ho detto di lasciarlo ai SUOI problemi... l'amore sarebbe anche non affliggere chi di problemi ne ha già tanti con i propri e le proprie insicurezze...
Vuole la prova d'amore per caso???
Bruja


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non per nulla ho detto di lasciarlo ai SUOI problemi... l'amore sarebbe anche non affliggere chi di problemi ne ha già tanti con i propri e le proprie insicurezze...
> Vuole la prova d'amore per caso???
> Bruja





































infatti, la famosa frase "se mi ami allora devi...". Devi che?


----------



## Old frastornata (24 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> infatti, la famosa frase "se mi ami allora devi...". Devi che?


in realtà lui mi chiede proprio di andare avanti nel mio cammino mettendolo da parte anche momentaneamente..ma io non ci riesco...accetto di non chiamarlo per un po' ma poi cedo..e lui alla fine non riesce a non rispondermi...perdonatemi ma mi manca...tutto quello che dite è giusto e vero am io non ho ami amato in questo modo...forse sto male anche per questo..perchè il destino mi ha fatto conoscere l'amore in questa circostanza?? io voglio lottare ma le forze mi vengono meno..


----------



## Old frastornata (24 Febbraio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> frastornata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma davvero credi che i miei sensi di colpa non bastino??? Sicuramente hai sensi di colpa e soprattutto il rimpianto di aver gestito male una innamoramento non curandoti di VEDERE cosa era la tua vita. ormai non ho + una vita,trascorro le mie giornate chiusa in casa,piango 18 ore su 24,mangio il necessario per mettere i piedi in terra al mattino,non riesco + nemmeno a leggere un giornale o a guidare (se e quando esco e se e quando qualcuno mi presta un'auto)' certamente spiacevole, ma questo stato d'animo credo sia comune anche alla tua amica moglie dela tuo amante e che, nella loroo assurdità, anche i tuoi stiano male... tutti quanti sono..credimi io ho tradito per amore e il mio matrimonio era alla frutta e ti assicuro soprattutto a causa di mio maritoEra lì che dovevi riflettere e capiure che il Mulino Bianco lo vedevano solo gli altri...se non avessi sensi di colpa avrei sofferto di meno e non mi sarei fatta scrupoli con nessuno...invece praticamnete mi sto lasciando morireEcco adesso questo non serve a nessuno, né a te e tanto meno agli altri..te lo assicuro sono diventata l'ombra di me stessa psicologicamnete e fisicamente..onestamente spero di essere aiutata..a riflettere ci iesco gia'..forse anche troppo a giudizio dello psicologo..Forse lo psicologo vorrebbe più consapevolezza nell'agire che nell'arrovellarti. [/quote]
> ...


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> Bruja ha detto:
> 
> 
> > forse è difficole essere chiari quando si scrive...se io togliessi la scuola privata ai miei figli (è un esempio..ma vale per qualsiasi cambiamento di vita imponga loro..compresa la separazione legale) la mia famiglia si scaglierebbe ancora contro di lui...lo ritengono responsabile di qualsiasi mia scelta..e a nulla servono i miei tentativi di far capire loro che sono io a decidere..ed è per questo che sono come in una ragnatela..ogni cosa che faccio scatena una reazione a catena..e credetemi ho paura che si arrivi ad una tragedia..mio padre e mia madre quando lo hanno aggredito erano armaatei di coltello..e non sono persone di questo genere..sono impazziti..non sentono ragioni..
> ...


----------



## Old frastornata (24 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> frastornata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma è la TUA vita, non permettere a nessuno di dirti cosa è giusto e cosa è sbagliato. Ma il ruolo di tuo marito in tutta questa storia? Poi non ho capito le ragioni dell'odio dell'altro nei suoi confronti...
> ...


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> ..lui non vuole separarsi perchè non vuole perdere i privilegi economici che gli nascono dal matrimonio.,..


La rabbia è normale. Poi passa. Ma devi essere tu sicura di te stessa soprattutto.
Non ti fossi innamorata dell'altro ti saresti separata lo stesso? E soprattutto, stai facendo i passi legali per la separazione?


----------



## Old frastornata (24 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La rabbia è normale. Poi passa. Ma devi essere tu sicura di te stessa soprattutto.
> Non ti fossi innamorata dell'altro ti saresti separata lo stesso? E soprattutto, stai facendo i passi legali per la separazione?


forse il mio matrimonio sarebbe durato ancora un po' ma sarebbe andata cmq cosi'..siamo troppo deiversi e negli ultimi anni le differenze erano diventate vuoti incolambili..ormai ero stretta in questo rapporto..è partita l'istanza di separazione giudiziale perchè lui vuole la guerra e prima aveva accettato la consensuale ma poi non ha mai voluto firmare..e quando arriverà l'istanza ci sarà un'altra esplosione..ho già cambiato 3 avvocati perchè volevo che si convincesse poichè so che la giudixziale è lunga e ti sfianca in tutti i sensi..ma lui proprio non accetta...vorrebbe tutto come prima anche con il tradimento..perchè non si ritiene in gradi di rifarsi una vita..


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> ...vorrebbe tutto come prima anche con il tradimento..perchè non si ritiene in gradi di rifarsi una vita..


Eh immagino... Tieni duro, vai avanti per la tua strada. Ognuno di noi ha diritto di essere felice. E di cambiare strada quando si accorge che quello che ha costruito non gli basta più... Ti abbraccio forte.


----------



## Old frastornata (24 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Eh immagino... Tieni duro, vai avanti per la tua strada. Ognuno di noi ha diritto di essere felice. E di cambiare strada quando si accorge che quello che ha costruito non gli basta più... Ti abbraccio forte.


grazie..mi serve un po' di incoraggiamento perchè la mia strada è lunga e difficile e credimi ho paura di lasciarmi andare...ciao


----------



## Old frastornata (24 Febbraio 2008)

oggi a rendere tutto ancora + difficile si è messa anche la salute di mio figlio..ha la febbre alta..so che puo' succedere ma nel mio stato tutto mi sembra ingigantito e piango a dirotto senza nemmeno sapere perchè...in questi momenti sento un vuoto dentro enorme e ho davvero paura di non farcela...scusate lo sfogo ma è un brutto momento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> forse il mio matrimonio sarebbe durato ancora un po' ma sarebbe andata cmq cosi'..siamo troppo deiversi e negli ultimi anni le differenze erano diventate vuoti incolambili..ormai ero stretta in questo rapporto..è partita l'istanza di separazione giudiziale perchè lui vuole la guerra e prima aveva accettato la consensuale ma poi non ha mai voluto firmare..e quando arriverà l'istanza ci sarà un'altra esplosione..ho già cambiato 3 avvocati perchè volevo che si convincesse poichè so che la giudixziale è lunga e ti sfianca in tutti i sensi..ma lui proprio non accetta...vorrebbe tutto come prima anche con il tradimento..perchè non si ritiene in gradi di rifarsi una vita..


E chi li paga gli avvocati?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> Emmekappa2 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > io so che è la mia vita ma purtroppo le mie scele coinvolgono "pericolosamente" anche gli altri ed è per questo che sono bloccata...mio marito è solo un "inetto"..prima ha spifferato ai miei genitori delle mail(che poi erano precedenti al tradimento) e dei suoi sodspetti e poi fa la vittima che non è sicuro del tradimento e vuole tronare con me..ma appena è attaccato economicamnete diventa una bestia e mette da parte anche i figli usandoli contro di me...è un uomo senza carattere..pensa che ancora non se ne è andato, dorme nella taverna...attacca tutti..soprattutto la mia famiglia (come ha sempre fatto durante il matrimonio) ma poi appena li vede contro di me si riavvicina a loro e loro lo usano contro di me...lui lo odia perchè è convinto che se lui si fosse comportato come uomo tradito e avesse avuto una reazione normale (anche contro di lui) e se ne fosse andato la reazione dei miei sarebbe stata meno violenta..infatti il fatto che lui sia ancora qui e faccia la vittima (dopo un matrimonio non sereno e felice) istiga i miei contro l'altro ancora di +..certo è che se mio marito avesse avuto carattere non avrebbe ancora tentato di tornara con me dopo che ha avuto la conferma del tradimento...lui non vuole separarsi perchè non vuole perdere i privilegi economici che gli nascono dal matrimonio.,..
> ...


----------



## Old frastornata (24 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> frastornata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma il percorso terapeutico che hai iniziato è ancora in una fase molto iniziale se ancora dici che ti assumi responsabilità e invece scarichi su tuo marito le responsabilità del TUO tradimento.
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > credo di non essere in grado di spiegarmi..lui non ha una volontà..è sempre dipeso da me per tutto e gli faceva comodo che io mi assumessi tutte le responsabilità perchè cosi' lui godeva solo i frutti..non vorrebbe perdonarmi ma solo tornare a farsi gestire la bella vita che faceva senza problemi se non quelli di distruggermi con la gelosia e con l'odio per i miei... io le ho provate tutte anche la terapia di coppia ma lui non è voluto crescere...gli stava bene tutto cosi' anche le corna...mi arrabbio perchè sono convinta che bisogna guardare il perchè si arriva al tradimento e non sempre il tradito è vittima.... io sto pagando le mie colpe e non sto rompendo i coglionoi a nessuno..
> ...


----------



## Old frastornata (24 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> frastornata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E' chiaro il rispetto che provi e dimostri per il padre dei tuoi figli e quanto ti assumi le tue responsabilità.
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (24 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> veniva dal nulla,*aveva sposato una donna laureata,questa donna al capo di una piccola azienda e stava facendo carriera*..la sua famiglia consentiva loro un tenore di vita al di la' di querllo che lui si sarebbe mai aspettato (pensa che la sua famiglia accettava che io li snobbassi quasi del tutto..purchè il figlio mantenesse la sua posizione di privilegio che loro nemmeno si sognano),gli ho fatto conoscere un mondo del tutto nuovo fatto di viaggi,gente colta e perbene con la quale non si integrava ma se ne fregava (fino a quando non riteneva che io fossi troppo aperta (a parole) con i miei pari),è passato dalle 2 camere con bagno in cucina alla villa con la piscina, dalla vacanza in campeggio ai villaggi 5 stelle e alle crociere...insomma un bel castello dorato a cui non vuole rinunciare nemmeno se sa che non lo amo!!


 
di quale delle tue personalità stai parlando?

Della superwoman?

O della vittima dei suoi genitori perfidi?

O della donna che è perseguitata dai problemi?

Siete in troppe lì dentro 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Marianna, te lo dissi già nell'altro thread. Sei una povera anima in pena. Sul serio, sento il tuo dolore.

Vai da uno psichiatra ma da uno di quelli bravi. Non è una offesa, la mia, ma una presa di coscienza di un problema come lo vedo. Tu sei al di là di ogni soluzione perché purtroppo sei mentalmente instabile. Hai sul serio bisogno di un aiuto medico.


----------



## Old frastornata (24 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> di quale delle tue personalità stai parlando?
> 
> Della superwoman?
> 
> ...


la tua opinnione è + o - quella del medico che mi sta seguendo.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  il problema è che io ne sono consapevole e so anche quello che ora invece voglio e voglio essere...ma sento di far troppo male a troppe persone e non riesco a uscirne..


----------



## Verena67 (24 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> la tua opinnione è + o - quella del medico che mi sta seguendo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
questa figlia mia si chiama schizofrenia.

Con una bella dose di paranoia.

Lascia perdere gli altri, concentrati su di TE. Guarisci tu.

Ignora gli altri.

Non puoi aiutare nessuno se non aiuti TE.  Ma non con il brodino caldo, a te servono farmaci e terapie.

ti abbraccio!


----------



## Old frastornata (24 Febbraio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questa figlia mia si chiama schizofrenia.
> 
> Con una bella dose di paranoia.
> 
> ...


accetto tutte le vritiche costruttive come le tue esono consapevole di non stare benissimo ma forse schizofrenia è ESAGERATO!! non trovi??


----------



## MK (24 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> accetto tutte le vritiche costruttive come le tue esono consapevole di non stare benissimo ma forse schizofrenia è ESAGERATO!! non trovi??


Sì è esagerato. Sei una donna che non ha chiesto mai, che si è sempre assunta le responsabilità senza pretendere un grazie (beh magari te lo saresti aspettato ma visto che non arrivava, si va avanti lo stesso). Adesso hai cominciato a chiedere e tutti ti si rivoltano contro. E' dura lo so. Ma è la tua vita. Non farti deprimere dalle difficoltà e dalle richieste degli altri, amante compreso. Prendi la gioia dove sai che sta per te. Ce la farai, ne sono convinta.


----------



## Old frastornata (24 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì è esagerato. Sei una donna che non ha chiesto mai, che si è sempre assunta le responsabilità senza pretendere un grazie (beh magari te lo saresti aspettato ma visto che non arrivava, si va avanti lo stesso). Adesso hai cominciato a chiedere e tutti ti si rivoltano contro. E' dura lo so. Ma è la tua vita. Non farti deprimere dalle difficoltà e dalle richieste degli altri, amante compreso. Prendi la gioia dove sai che sta per te. Ce la farai, ne sono convinta.


mi sento di ringraziare te ma nache tutti quelli che in questi mesi sono stati partecipi della mia storia..pro- o contro di me...oggi sto attraversando un momento davvero difficile in cui gioca un ruolo non di poco conto la solitudine a cui sono condannata..ormai ho solo un'amica con cui scambio quattro chiacchiere ma che ha i suoi problemi e forse è anche stanca di sentirmi...mia cognata che è stata coinvolta vista la situazione familiare che vivviamo, non vuole + sentire parola e nemmeno mi chiede come sto...sono sola con i bambini e questo forum anche con le giuste accuse e critiche mi ha aiutata moltissimo...GRAZIE a tutti..


----------



## Verena67 (24 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> accetto tutte le vritiche costruttive come le tue esono consapevole di non stare benissimo ma forse schizofrenia è ESAGERATO!! non trovi??


 
non sono una psichiatra, mi riferivo al fatto *che tu confermavi la presenza di multiple personalità*....(hai detto_ il mio psichiatra dice piu' o meno la stessa cosa_).

Lungi da me qualsiasi diagnosi.

L'unica costruttività che posso offrirti è dirti: hai palesemente bisogno d'aiuto medico.

Non è un offesa, anch'io sono in cura dai medici, anche se per una patologia non mentale.

Capita di aver bisogno di un aiuto specializzato, tutto qui.

Se poi pensi che la mia percezione sulle tue difficoltà relazionali ed esistenziali, è scorretta, chi meglio di te per giudicarlo?!

Ti abbraccio!


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> mi sento di ringraziare te ma nache tutti quelli che in questi mesi sono stati partecipi della mia storia..pro- o contro di me...oggi sto attraversando un momento davvero difficile in cui gioca un ruolo non di poco conto la solitudine a cui sono condannata..ormai ho solo un'amica con cui scambio quattro chiacchiere ma che ha i suoi problemi e forse è anche stanca di sentirmi...mia cognata che è stata coinvolta vista la situazione familiare che vivviamo, non vuole + sentire parola e nemmeno mi chiede come sto...sono sola con i bambini e questo forum anche con le giuste accuse e critiche mi ha aiutata moltissimo...GRAZIE a tutti..


Noi siamo qui, sfogarsi fa bene, vedrai che passerà... Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Old frastornata (25 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Noi siamo qui, sfogarsi fa bene, vedrai che passerà... Ti abbraccio.


grazie davvero..solo qui riesco ad aprire me stessa e a dire tutto senza riserve...e accetto sempre i vostri consigli...oggi ad esempio ho deciso di farmi forza..purtroppo mio filgio ha la febbre ma ho contattato un agenzia immobiliare per il negozio e ho chiamato la banca per il prestito..insomma ho deciso di darmi da fare perchè non posso morire tra 4 mura...se agli altri va bene meglio..ma altrimenti io vado avanti perchè è ora che io torni a vivere...


----------



## MK (25 Febbraio 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> ...se agli altri va bene meglio..ma altrimenti io vado avanti perchè è ora che io torni a vivere...


 


















































Ne abbiamo una di vita, dobbiamo, soprattutto per noi stessi, cercare di viverla al meglio. Sempre e comunque.


----------



## Old frastornata (25 Febbraio 2008)

in questi giorni oltre a stare male ho anche colto qualche segno del destino..ad esempio che mando un form per un prestito online e mi ricontatta la banca,ci vado: l'impiegata è mia coetanea,separata,ora con un nuovo compagno e guarda casa lei ha lavorato a castellammare  di stabia(dove io volgio aprire l'agenzia) e lui ci lavora ancora...subito mi ha lasciato il suo cell,si è interessata per il locale che mi piaceva e ora il compagno sta cercando tra gli amici se ce ne sono altri che fanno al caso mio..mi è sembrato un buon segno ma fino a stamattina non volevo vederlo..ora invece voglio guardare il postivo delle cose..almeno ci provo..


----------



## Old frastornata (1 Marzo 2008)

come mi aspettavo la mia vita è crollata come un castello di carte...ieri sono stata costretta achiamare i carabinieri perchè mio marito pretendeva di dormire in casa e per poco non buttava giu' la porta,poi ha cominciato ad urlare da sotto al balcone gli insulti contro di me e la mia famiglia..è stato terribile...adopo ore di trattative i carabinieri lo hanno convinto a rimanere nella taverna ma non vi dico i bambini...erano terrorizzati,è stato davvero orribile...ormai vivo nel terrore..è come impazzito...mia madre dice cjhe possiamo aspettarci qualsiasi cosa soprattutto verso di me e io purtroppo lo so..ho paura in particolare per i bambini...perdonatemi lo sfogo ma sto davvero male..


----------



## Old alesera (1 Marzo 2008)

*....*

mi dispiace molto per questa difficile situazione....ma tuo marito NON può fare certe cose...proteggi te e i tuoi bimbi


----------



## Verena67 (1 Marzo 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> come mi aspettavo la mia vita è crollata come un castello di carte...ieri sono stata costretta achiamare i carabinieri perchè mio marito pretendeva di dormire in casa e per poco non buttava giu' la porta,poi ha cominciato ad urlare da sotto al balcone gli insulti contro di me e la mia famiglia..è stato terribile...adopo ore di trattative i carabinieri lo hanno convinto a rimanere nella taverna ma non vi dico i bambini...erano terrorizzati,è stato davvero orribile...ormai vivo nel terrore..è come impazzito...mia madre dice cjhe possiamo aspettarci qualsiasi cosa soprattutto verso di me e io purtroppo lo so..ho paura in particolare per i bambini...perdonatemi lo sfogo ma sto davvero male..


tuo marito - se non legalmente separato - non puo' essere cacciato di casa.

Tu e i tuoi gestite la cosa come dei satrapi babilonesi. 

E' questo che è sbagliato!

Se vuoi che le persone ti rispettino, comincia TU a rispettare te stessa e gli altri, prendendo in mano la tua vita nel rispetto delle esigenze altrui. I mariti non si comprano, e non si buttano via!

Idem gli amanti!

lo vuoi capire?!?

Scusa, ma non riesco a non spronarti a comportarti da persona adulta!


----------



## Verena67 (1 Marzo 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> mi dispiace molto per questa difficile situazione....ma tuo marito NON può fare certe cose...proteggi te e i tuoi bimbi


 
Ale, ma non capisci che marito e amante sono i burattini suoi e della sua ricca famiglia?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Secondo te la signora, non solo l'ha tradito, ma a volontà sua puo' sbatterlo fuori di casa ora che non serve piu'?!

EDDAI!


bacio!


----------



## Old alesera (1 Marzo 2008)

*si si*

si Vere io non ho letto attentamente tutto....mi dispiace molto e soprattutto per i bambini....certo che ognuno si assuma le proprie responsabilità
ed io non vedo amore da parte di nessuno...vedo solo egoismo
non saprei davvero da dove cominciare
i genitori, si sono pessimi


----------



## Old frastornata (1 Marzo 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> si Vere io non ho letto attentamente tutto....mi dispiace molto e soprattutto per i bambini....certo che ognuno si assuma le proprie responsabilità
> ed io non vedo amore da parte di nessuno...vedo solo egoismo
> non saprei davvero da dove cominciare
> i genitori, si sono pessimi


io non l'ho sbattuto fuori di casa,ormai la convivenza era impossibile per i bambini soprattutto e per lui che non si rassegnava alla fine del matrimonio e quindi in casa si comportava come un despota...è solo sceso di un piano,se ne sta nella taverna dove ha tutto e tra l'altro ha lasciato qui tutte le sue cose e le veniva a prendere all'occorrenza...lui non vuole perdere i privilegi..ecco il problema...i miei poi lo hanno sempre appoggiato venedo contro di me...è stato lui ad istigarli in azienda perchè li odia..io ho tradito è vero ma bisogna guardare "dietro" cosa c'è...viste le sue reazioni si dovrebbe capire cjhe tipo è...ieri un carabiniere mi ha detto : signora ma come ha fatto a sposarlo??


----------



## Old alesera (1 Marzo 2008)

*....*

si ma penso che la situazione l'abbia portato ad essere così duro no?

non credo alle persone che prima si sposano perchè si pensano buone e poi si rivelano lupi...insomma possiamo cambiare ma non così radicalmente.......

se lo hai sposato avrai avuto dei buoni motivi o no?

cmq io starei attenta alla serenità dei figli che di colpe proprio non ne hanno


----------



## Old frastornata (1 Marzo 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> si ma penso che la situazione l'abbia portato ad essere così duro no?
> 
> non credo alle persone che prima si sposano perchè si pensano buone e poi si rivelano lupi...insomma possiamo cambiare ma non così radicalmente.......
> 
> ...


ha avuto sempre una doppia personalità che con gli anni è diventata sempre piu' evidente..all'inizio coglievo solo il buono e coprivo il cattivo...man mano pero' ,forse con la fine del sentimento (soprattutto perchè era ossesivo...pensate che ho dovuto cercarmi una gine donna e pagare perchè al parto non ci fossero in fermieri  uomini..)la situazione è degenerata..


----------



## Old alesera (1 Marzo 2008)

*..*

e invece pensi che col tuo nuovo compagno saranno solo rose? lo conosci davvero bene? e sai che non succederà lo stesso?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (1 Marzo 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> io non l'ho sbattuto fuori di casa,ormai la convivenza era impossibile per i bambini soprattutto e per lui che non si rassegnava alla fine del matrimonio e quindi in casa si comportava come un despota...è solo sceso di un piano,se ne sta nella taverna dove ha tutto e tra l'altro ha lasciato qui tutte le sue cose e le veniva a prendere all'occorrenza...lui non vuole perdere i privilegi..ecco il problema...i miei poi lo hanno sempre appoggiato venedo contro di me...è stato lui ad istigarli in azienda perchè li odia..io ho tradito è vero ma bisogna guardare "dietro" cosa c'è...viste le sue reazioni si dovrebbe capire cjhe tipo è...ieri un carabiniere mi ha detto : signora ma come ha fatto a sposarlo??



Il carabiniere ha visto solamente la reazione ( assolutamente sbagliata ) di un uomo esasperato da una situazione che non ha certo creato solo lui.......avrebbe fatto meglio a svolgere solo la sua funzione, senza fare commenti su una situazione che non conosce minimamente.

Mi spiace molto per i bambini


----------



## Verena67 (1 Marzo 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> ha avuto sempre una doppia personalità che con gli anni è diventata sempre piu' evidente..all'inizio coglievo solo il buono e coprivo il cattivo...man mano pero' ,forse con la fine del sentimento (*soprattutto perchè era ossesivo...pensate che ho dovuto cercarmi una gine donna e pagare perchè al parto non ci fossero in fermieri uomini..*)la situazione è degenerata..


 
scusa se ti attacco ma c'è un limite a tutto. Anche alla mia credulità.

MA CHE CAVOLO SIGNIFICA LA FRASE IN NERETTO?!

Ma in che mondo vivi?!

No, ma sul serio, se sei in un film di Dario Argento diccelo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









A me sembrano le farneticazioni di una mente malata....


----------



## Old frastornata (1 Marzo 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> e invece pensi che col tuo nuovo compagno saranno solo rose? lo conosci davvero bene? e sai che non succederà lo stesso?


assolutamnete no..infatti ormai le mie scelte prescindono da lui che ora è fuori dalla mia vita..ma indipendentemente da questo ora la situazione è insostenibile..un padre non puo pernmettere che per il suo egoismo i figli vivano tutto questo,..io con lui ho cercato il dialogo ma lui ricatta:niente separazione e si calma...vi pare normale??


----------



## Old alesera (1 Marzo 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusa se ti attacco ma c'è un limite a tutto. Anche alla mia credulità.
> 
> MA CHE CAVOLO SIGNIFICA LA FRASE IN NERETTO?!
> 
> ...


----------



## Old frastornata (1 Marzo 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> Verena67 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > scusa se ti attacco ma c'è un limite a tutto. Anche alla mia credulità.
> ...


----------



## Bruja (3 Marzo 2008)

*frastornata*



frastornata ha detto:


> alesera ha detto:
> 
> 
> > io non cerco di mettermi nel giusto ma di farvi capire in che situazione vivevo..non chiedetemi perchè accettavo..forse non avevo la forza di ribellarmi..e a guardare oggi se tornassi indietro continuerei a sopportare perchè cosi' è al disruzione + totale.. (la frase in neretto è la pura verità...nessun uomo doveva nemmeno immaginarmi..figuratevi che se ero malata mio fratello non poteva venira atrovarmi...
> ...


----------



## Old frastornata (3 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> frastornata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mi spiace per come si sono messe le cose, ma tutto sarebbe stato evitabile se avessi da subito preso in mano la sotuazione.... prima facevi richiesta di separazione e poi potevi chiedere l'allontanamento di tuo marito, ma la verità è che in questa faccenda tutti hanno gli animi esacerbati, e scusa se lo dico... quelli che proprio dovevano starsene per i fatti loro sono i tuoi parenti, in primis tua madre. Tuo marito e il tuo amante non ci fanno certo una bella figura, ma la tua inmdecisione ed i tuoi tentennamenti hanno potuto permettere a tutti di manipolare la situazione... ed il tuo immobilismo ha solo peggiorato le cose facendolo volgere nel modo che GLI ALTRI hanno preordinato. Siccome non voglio credere che tu sia completamente incapace di decisioni, forse ora sarebbe la volta che un chiarimento serio verso tutti sanerebbe almeno la parte più melmosa della situazione. Tuo marito non ha ragione ma ha delle ragioni... il tuo amante non ha ragione ma ha le SUE ragioni in conocmitanza con i SUOI doveri verso i figli... e tu hai delle ragioni esattamente come loro, ma non hai ragione poichè hai comunque tradito tuo marito e permesso alla tua famiglia, per comodo, di inserirsi tanto bene nella tua vita da rovinare quel poco o tanto che poteva essere salvato del tuo matrimonio. Adesso serve un avvocato.... e per te forse una guida esistenziale professionale, visto che alla fine a pagare potrebbero essere i tuoi figli.
> ...


----------



## Old frastornata (4 Marzo 2008)

perdonatemi le mie continue incursioni ma oggi sto davvero da schifo..stamattian sono andat dallo psicologo e da un lato mi ha dato un po' di energia ma dalòl'altro mi ha distrutto dicendomi che in questo periodo di distacco lui potrebbe tornare con la moglie...io non ci credo ma sto male...mi sono giocata tutto...tra qualche giorno mi estromettono persino dalla socità di famiglia e non posso peensare di perderlo.. so di sver commesso degli errori e i sensi di colpa mi logorano ma non voglio perderlo..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> perdonatemi le mie continue incursioni ma oggi sto davvero da schifo..stamattian sono andat dallo psicologo e da un lato mi ha dato un po' di energia ma dalòl'altro mi ha distrutto dicendomi che in questo periodo di distacco lui potrebbe tornare con la moglie...io non ci credo ma sto male...mi sono giocata tutto...tra qualche giorno mi estromettono persino dalla socità di famiglia e non posso peensare di perderlo.. so di sver commesso degli errori e i sensi di colpa mi logorano ma non voglio perderlo..


Una psicologa non è una veggente.
Forse ha cercato di farti considerare che è nel libero arbitrio degli altri comportarsi come credono e che potrebbe (possibilità ...come quella che decida di emigrare in Australia...che rientra tra le tante possibili) tornare con la moglie.
Tu devi concentrarti su di te e a renderti autonoma gradualmente in tutti gli aspetti senza aspettarti di passare da una tutela a un'altra.


----------



## Old frastornata (4 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Una psicologa non è una veggente.
> Forse ha cercato di farti considerare che è nel libero arbitrio degli altri comportarsi come credono e che potrebbe (possibilità ...come quella che decida di emigrare in Australia...che rientra tra le tante possibili) tornare con la moglie.
> Tu devi concentrarti su di te e a renderti autonoma gradualmente in tutti gli aspetti senza aspettarti di passare da una tutela a un'altra.


mi rendo conto che è una delle possibilità ma in questo momento non ho la forza di pensare che possa accadere..già sto male per i miei problemi con marito e figli,lui mi manca e pensare aquesta eventualità mi fa stare male..sento che impazzirei al pensiero che ho speso tutto per amore senza averlo..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Marzo 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> mi rendo conto che è una delle possibilità ma in questo momento non ho la forza di pensare che possa accadere..già sto male per i miei problemi con marito e figli,lui mi manca e pensare aquesta eventualità mi fa stare male..sento che impazzirei al pensiero che ho speso tutto per amore senza averlo..


Attenta sei sicura che tu debba pensare che stai affrontando tutto questo per amore...che lo stai facendo per lui?
Non ci separa e si affronta tutto questo sconquasso per una relazione che si immagina (è solo immaginata, mica lo sai come sarebbe con lui in condizioni di "quiete"), tu lo stai facendo perché ti sei resa conto di non amare tuo marito e per una tua indipendenza economica e emotiva dalla tua famiglia di origine.
In ogni caso tu uscirai orgogliosa di te da questa prova, lui sarà una cosa in più.
Se pensi di farlo per lui ti troverai comunque delusa.


----------



## Old frastornata (4 Marzo 2008)

è la stessa cosa che mi ha detto lo psicologo..devo solo convincermene...





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Attenta sei sicura che tu debba pensare che stai affrontando tutto questo per amore...che lo stai facendo per lui?
> Non ci separa e si affronta tutto questo sconquasso per una relazione che si immagina (è solo immaginata, mica lo sai come sarebbe con lui in condizioni di "quiete"), tu lo stai facendo perché ti sei resa conto di non amare tuo marito e per una tua indipendenza economica e emotiva dalla tua famiglia di origine.
> In ogni caso tu uscirai orgogliosa di te da questa prova, lui sarà una cosa in più.
> Se pensi di farlo per lui ti troverai comunque delusa.


----------



## Old frastornata (10 Marzo 2008)

per qiualche giorno ho solo letto i post ma sono stata troppo male per intervenire o scrivere di me..devo dire però che mi tenete compagnia e mi tirate su'...da quando lui ha deciso di allontanarsi per un po' (da martedi) ho passato momenti terribili e sono dovuta ricorrere ai farmaci perchè proprio non riuscivo ad andare avanti..adesso sto ancora male ma sto cercando di riprendere in mano la mia vita..per l'agenzia ho fatto grandi passi e forse tra 2 giorni blocco il locale e ,se tutto va bene , per fin eaprile dovrei aprire..sapete ho davvero paura...è una grossa avventura che nel mio stato psico-fisico non so se riusciro' ad affrontare..ma devo farlo perchè ora mia madre mi sta mantenendo ma è in rotta con mio padre che vede il mio tentativo di affrancamento da loro legato a quella storia...i rapporti anche con mia madre sono chiaramente falsi..lei dice di stare male epoi c'è mio marito con le sue minacce..è come se io di notte costruissi  tanto e di giorno qualcuno disfacesse tutto...qualche parola per favore..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2008)

frastornata ha detto:


> per qiualche giorno ho solo letto i post ma sono stata troppo male per intervenire o scrivere di me..devo dire però che mi tenete compagnia e mi tirate su'...da quando lui ha deciso di allontanarsi per un po' (da martedi) ho passato momenti terribili e sono dovuta ricorrere ai farmaci perchè proprio non riuscivo ad andare avanti..adesso sto ancora male ma sto cercando di riprendere in mano la mia vita..per l'agenzia ho fatto grandi passi e forse tra 2 giorni blocco il locale e ,se tutto va bene , per fin eaprile dovrei aprire..sapete ho davvero paura...è una grossa avventura che nel mio stato psico-fisico non so se riusciro' ad affrontare..ma devo farlo perchè ora mia madre mi sta mantenendo ma è in rotta con mio padre che vede il mio tentativo di affrancamento da loro legato a quella storia...i rapporti anche con mia madre sono chiaramente falsi..lei dice di stare male epoi c'è mio marito con le sue minacce..è come se io di notte costruissi tanto e di giorno qualcuno disfacesse tutto...qualche parola per favore..


Mi sembra che tutto vada nel migliore dei modi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  I fatti dico, al di là delle tue interpretazioni.


----------



## Old frastornata (11 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra che tutto vada nel migliore dei modi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oggi aspetto notizie per il finanziamento e ho paura..mia madre poi appena ha saputo che ho trovato il locale ha già cambiato umore e mi ha subito detto di provvedere a dove staranno i bambini perchè lei non li terrà..insomma siamo alle solite: se faccio quello che dicono loro tutto bene ma se esco fuori da cio' che è progettato nessuna pietà!!! ecco perchè io mi scoraggio!!


----------



## Bruja (11 Marzo 2008)

*Frastornata*



frastornata ha detto:


> oggi aspetto notizie per il finanziamento e ho paura..mia madre poi appena ha saputo che ho trovato il locale ha già cambiato umore e mi ha subito detto di provvedere a dove staranno i bambini perchè lei non li terrà..insomma siamo alle solite: se faccio quello che dicono loro tutto bene ma se esco fuori da cio' che è progettato nessuna pietà!!! ecco perchè io mi scoraggio!!


 
Forse è solo una mioa sensazione ma quando vedranno, tua madre per prima, che sei determinata e fai sul serio... il pensiero che tu debba dare i nipotini in mano a qualcuno la farà riflettere.  
Loro ci provano sempre, è normale, hanno sempre avuto campo vinto con te... ora forse, anche se creandoti mille difficoltà, capiranno che la loro figlia è diventata "adulta ed autonoma"..
Il coraggio te lo devi dare da sola, é per quest mancanza che sei stata così dipendente da loro e non hai mai cercato di affrancarti.  Vedrai che il fatto stesso che stai cominciando a diventare una persona che vuole vivere la propria vita, e non quella che hanno stabilito gli altri, ti darà la carica sufficiente.  
Noi siamo sempre qui a ricordartelo!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old frastornata (11 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Forse è solo una mioa sensazione ma quando vedranno, tua madre per prima, che sei determinata e fai sul serio... il pensiero che tu debba dare i nipotini in mano a qualcuno la farà riflettere.
> Loro ci provano sempre, è normale, hanno sempre avuto campo vinto con te... ora forse, anche se creandoti mille difficoltà, capiranno che la loro figlia è diventata "adulta ed autonoma"..
> Il coraggio te lo devi dare da sola, é per quest mancanza che sei stata così dipendente da loro e non hai mai cercato di affrancarti. Vedrai che il fatto stesso che stai cominciando a diventare una persona che vuole vivere la propria vita, e non quella che hanno stabilito gli altri, ti darà la carica sufficiente.
> Noi siamo sempre qui a ricordartelo!!!
> Bruja


grazie davvero..mi aiutate a riflettere e soprattutto ad avere fiducia in me stessa che forse è proprio il mio principale problema in questo momento..certo pero' mai come ora ho capito che nella vita i soldi UN PO' di aiuto in certe situazioni lo danno!!!!


----------



## Old frastornata (14 Marzo 2008)

in questi ultimi giorni ho riletto molte risposte al mio post e mi sono resa conto che pian piano i vostri consigli stanno prendendo corpo...purtroppo non posso dire di stare bene ma credo di essermi avviata per la strada giusta grazie anche alla terapia. Ho capito che devo trovare la forza di non volere sempre il consenso di chi mi circonda(genitori,amante,marito..),che devo avere la forza di imporre le mie idee! come ho scritto qualche giorno fa mi sono riavvicinata a mia madre e finalmente i rapporti anche con mio padre stanno lentamente rinascendo..stavolta pero' le regole le ho dettate io: voglio affrancarmi economicamente da loro e aprire l'agenzia...l'hanno capito tant'è che sarà mio padre a garantire per il prestito..io nel frattempo ceh gestisco le pratiche vado un po' nel "mio vecchio ufficio" e aiuto per quello che posso..senza vincoli...mia madre mi sta tenendo i bambini mentre vado in giro per l'agenzia..sono tutti tesi perchè stanno provando (come me) a mettere una pietra sopra a quello che è successo e a ridarci reciprocamnete fiducia,hanno anche capito che se voglio allontanarmi come località di lavoro non è per "l'amante" ma proprio per avere una indipendenza..è incredibile ma mio padre mi sta già facendo pubblicità..certo siamo ancora "freddi"..forse proprio perchè è una situazione nuova ma io comincio a pensare (come molte di voi mi hanno detto) che questa storia è servita almeno a farmi crescere!!


----------



## Bruja (15 Marzo 2008)

*frastornata*



frastornata ha detto:


> in questi ultimi giorni ho riletto molte risposte al mio post e mi sono resa conto che pian piano i vostri consigli stanno prendendo corpo...purtroppo non posso dire di stare bene ma credo di essermi avviata per la strada giusta grazie anche alla terapia. Ho capito che devo trovare la forza di non volere sempre il consenso di chi mi circonda(genitori,amante,marito..),che devo avere la forza di imporre le mie idee! come ho scritto qualche giorno fa mi sono riavvicinata a mia madre e finalmente i rapporti anche con mio padre stanno lentamente rinascendo..stavolta pero' le regole le ho dettate io: voglio affrancarmi economicamente da loro e aprire l'agenzia...l'hanno capito tant'è che sarà mio padre a garantire per il prestito..io nel frattempo ceh gestisco le pratiche vado un po' nel "mio vecchio ufficio" e aiuto per quello che posso..senza vincoli...mia madre mi sta tenendo i bambini mentre vado in giro per l'agenzia..sono tutti tesi perchè stanno provando (come me) a mettere una pietra sopra a quello che è successo e a ridarci reciprocamnete fiducia,hanno anche capito che se voglio allontanarmi come località di lavoro non è per "l'amante" ma proprio per avere una indipendenza..è incredibile ma mio padre mi sta già facendo pubblicità..certo siamo ancora "freddi"..forse proprio perchè è una situazione nuova ma io comincio a pensare (come molte di voi mi hanno detto) che questa storia è servita almeno a farmi crescere!!


Come vedi spesso la prima e sola paura che abbiamo è la paura dio non farcela.... di non essere all'altezza di prendere in mano la nostra vita.  Questo viene percepito dagli altri e si permettono così di inbterferire pesanetmente... quando si mettono paletti, capoita spesso che anche nella peggiore delle situazioni, scatti la riflessione. Un muro é un muro che blocca le aggressioni, e non è suscettibile di ingiurie o offese o prevaricazioni, bisogna sempre trovare la porta e quando la si è trovata si deve chiedere permesso..... i tuoi pare ci stiano arrivando!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old frastornata (15 Marzo 2008)

Eh si,pare che comincino a capire !!! e  a dire il vero forse questo scossone cosi' "terribile" è servito a tutti,soprattutto a me per capire che c'erano tante cose da affrontare che nella mia vita andavano modificate... certo la delusione di lui ora è ancora cocente..mi sforzo di capire che si è trovato in una situazione troppo difficile ma nello stesso tempo penso atutte le pressioni che mi ha fatto per farmi fare in fretta e mi rimprovero perchè so che se non avessi ceduto le cose potevano andare diversamente..ma ora ho capito che nemmeno lui deve mai pensare di potermi influenzare..IO sono IO e le mie scelte devono essere le mie!!! è dura a 32 anni prendere in mano la propria vita ma comincio a fidarmi di me!!!Grazie





Bruja ha detto:


> Come vedi spesso la prima e sola paura che abbiamo è la paura dio non farcela.... di non essere all'altezza di prendere in mano la nostra vita. Questo viene percepito dagli altri e si permettono così di inbterferire pesanetmente... quando si mettono paletti, capoita spesso che anche nella peggiore delle situazioni, scatti la riflessione. Un muro é un muro che blocca le aggressioni, e non è suscettibile di ingiurie o offese o prevaricazioni, bisogna sempre trovare la porta e quando la si è trovata si deve chiedere permesso..... i tuoi pare ci stiano arrivando!!!
> Bruja


----------

